# The developmental milestones thread---what did your baby do today? :)



## JleStar

This thread is not for competition. Let's keep it happy and light. As we all know all babies are different and develop at different paces. I just want to tell people what my DS has done without the fear of feeling like anyone thinks I am bragging. So please share what your LO has accomplished and I will not judge. 

I will start: DS has started to take steps since January 29th but today was the first day he took quite a few consecutive steps without falling (10 steps!). I am so proud of him. He looked so cute "walking." I like to call him my drunken Frankenstein. :haha: 

Ok...your turn! Tell away with no fear :happydance:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thorrins been laughing for a month now but today he gave a sustained belly laugh that sounded more like an actual child's laugh! And yesterday he said "bababa!" With a very serious and determined face. (He didn't want to be in the car seat. First time he's expressed frustration with consonants as opposed to crying or vowel sounds)


----------



## theraphosidae

I brushed Callum's tooth for the first time today! His first one popped up yesterday after what seemed like months of teething.

I know it's not really a development milestone per se, but it's all I've got :haha:


----------



## JleStar

Reidfidleir said:


> Thorrins been laughing for a month now but today he gave a sustained belly laugh that sounded more like an actual child's laugh! And yesterday he said "bababa!" With a very serious and determined face. (He didn't want to be in the car seat. First time he's expressed frustration with consonants as opposed to crying or vowel sounds)

Omg! Wonderful! I remember that I almost cried when I heard my son have an actual child's laugh gor the first time. I think the sound of your child laughing is by far the best sound in the world.


----------



## JleStar

theraphosidae said:


> I brushed Callum's tooth for the first time today! His first one popped up yesterday after what seemed like months of teething.
> 
> I know it's not really a development milestone per se, but it's all I've got :haha:

Aww so happy for you. Brush that sucker good--- I bet it gave you plenty of sleepless nights :haha: unfortunately, I'm still waiting for my DS teeth to pop out. It feels like it has been an eternity of teething.


----------



## bananaz

Wow, 10 steps! Isn't your baby only 9 months old? You are in serious, serious trouble :haha:

Yesterday my LO waved goodbye properly for the first time. She's been trying for a while but up until now she always had her hand in a fist instead of open. Of course her first wave was to a stranger at the grocery store and I still haven't been able to get her to do it for me, haha


----------



## JleStar

bananaz said:


> Wow, 10 steps! Isn't your baby only 9 months old? You are in serious, serious trouble :haha:
> 
> Yesterday my LO waved goodbye properly for the first time. She's been trying for a while but up until now she always had her hand in a fist instead of open. Of course her first wave was to a stranger at the grocery store and I still haven't been able to get her to do it for me, haha

Yes, I guess you are right on that one bananz---I am in trouble! I could barely keep up with him now. :haha:

Aww good for your LO. Sorry it was to a stranger lol. I've been trying to teach my son for a while how to wave. He is not I interested. Lol


----------



## staralfur

My LO just learned how to point over the past few days and now she points at everything! If I point back at her she laughs hysterically. Love it. :)


----------



## JleStar

staralfur said:


> My LO just learned how to point over the past few days and now she points at everything! If I point back at her she laughs hysterically. Love it. :)

Lol..very cute. So does she point to things she wants?


----------



## Larkspur

We actually had a crazy day today. First he 'crawled' all the way up the bed by face planting and then hitching his bum in the air and pushing his torso along! Not a comfortable way to travel, but effective.

Then, we had a friend over for dinner and during his bath time she was making Donald Duck noises at him. He was in fits of giggles, laughing and squealing like I've never heard before. Unbelievably cute!


----------



## Sapphire83

Lovely thread!

Our LO blew raspberries for the first time yesterday, hasn't stopped since. :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

My LO cried hysterically when I took a toy from him and clutched it sobbing when I handed it back. I know it doesnt sound like a development lol, but It's the second time he's ever reacted that way to something like a toy. The first time was yesterday. It's like he's really starting to notice the world around him and he's expressing it in little ways.


----------



## staralfur

JleStar said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> My LO just learned how to point over the past few days and now she points at everything! If I point back at her she laughs hysterically. Love it. :)
> 
> Lol..very cute. So does she point to things she wants?Click to expand...

She points at me when she wants me to pick her up, she points at food if she wants some, she points at the dogs and then looks at me like she's trying to show me that they're there, and she points at pictures in books! 

And then sometimes she just points at the ceiling and I'm not sure what's going on there. 

This is a good thread, babies are amazing little things and they learn so much so quickly. :)


----------



## DragonTamer

My little guy started reaching out for a toy he wants when i hold it in front of him... today he laughed hysterically while nursing because he found it funny he was filling his diaper, iykwim he's definitely got his fathers sense of humor.


----------



## babydust1990

He reached out for me to pick him up :cloud9: I've been waiting soooo long for that one!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has started to hold something up to her face and then move it and peek round it so we can play peekaboo!


----------



## mrsbeano

He tried to crawl over the pillow barracade that I put on our bed whilst I'm doing my hair and make up. Need to find somewhere else to put him now I think!


----------



## Sapphire83

She just rolled front to back for the first time! =D&gt; She managed to roll back to front two weeks ago.


----------



## Sapphire83

Bevziibubble said:


> Holly has started to hold something up to her face and then move it and peek round it so we can play peekaboo!

That's cute!


----------



## Twister

My LO rolled front to back last week, she's now starting to master it as well as trying to roll back to front.


----------



## Snow Owl

Dylan has started to open his eyes and properly look at us. For the first 2 weeks we never saw his eyes!


----------



## KittyVentura

She rode a rocking cow thing at soft play and had the MOTHER of all tantrums when I took her off it. Other people seem so genuinely shocked that something SO small and cute and sunny and giggly can turn into SUCH a demon at the drop of a hat.

My girl sure knows what she wants :smug: xx


----------



## rachie2011

Orla took her first 3 unaided steps yesterday and then fell on her bum. A couple mins later she took another 5 steps before falling on to me! So proud. Babies grow so fast!


----------



## Indigo77

My LO is crawling forward. :cry:

He's still a bit clumsy about it, but after watching him working on it for weeks, it's quite the little accomplishment in our world! :cloud9:


----------



## Sproglet

Robyn grabbed a toy and put it in her mouth. She's put things in her mouth by accident before because she likes to chew her fists, but it seemed like she meant it this time.


----------



## XJessicaX

Ottie is babbling :) going to be a chatterbox like her sister!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can get up onto his hands and knees into a crawling position and rocks backwards and forwards, today he moved his left knee forward and then moved each hand a little :happydance: but then he got too excited and fell :haha:

Also he when hes sat on the floor playing with his toys he keeps trying to stand up holding onto things that are close by (toybox, mine or OH's leg, sofa etc) 

Im so proud :cloud9:


----------



## OriginalDoll

Yesterday my LO started to properly crawl! For the past 2 months she has been army crawling. Slowly she would get up on all fours and crawl a tiny bit but always go back to army crawling. Until last night! She was crawling all over the place :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Ah, all these exciting moments are so lovely to read about! Yesterday my mum ( who only sees lily about every 3 weeks) put LO on her tummy and she managed to get up on to hands and knees and moved backwards!! She's been attempting to bum shuffle since before Christmas but still can't really do it and I didn't think she'd bother with crawling at all, but this has made me think differently  my mum was so pleased to be there to see 'a first'


----------



## Keyval

Not really a milestone but today LO has got into the habit of kicking me when I'm changing her and when I give her an angry look she burst out laughing . It is funny but I'm sure it won't be when she gets much stronger hah . She sat up at 5 months and got a tooth at 5.5 . She has also started putting her hands up when she knows she is gonna be picked up . And of course I think she is the most clever baby in th world hehe .


----------



## JleStar

Sapphire83 said:


> Lovely thread!
> 
> Our LO blew raspberries for the first time yesterday, hasn't stopped since. :haha:

Lol...how fun! :)


----------



## JleStar

bookworm0901 said:


> My LO cried hysterically when I took a toy from him and clutched it sobbing when I handed it back. I know it doesnt sound like a development lol, but It's the second time he's ever reacted that way to something like a toy. The first time was yesterday. It's like he's really starting to notice the world around him and he's expressing it in little ways.

Hey bookworm...,
It definitly sounds like a milestone to me. Protesting or showing preference for an object is pretty impressive. :)


----------



## JleStar

DragonTamer said:


> My little guy started reaching out for a toy he wants when i hold it in front of him... today he laughed hysterically while nursing because he found it funny he was filling his diaper, iykwim he's definitely got his fathers sense of humor.

Haha how cute! I love the nursing smiles and giggles. I also feel my son has my husbands sense of humor.


----------



## JleStar

babydust1990 said:


> He reached out for me to pick him up :cloud9: I've been waiting soooo long for that one!

Oh yes!!! That is one of the best feelings ever, isn't it? So greatly feel wanted lol


----------



## JleStar

Bevziibubble said:


> Holly has started to hold something up to her face and then move it and peek round it so we can play peekaboo!

How cute...she reversed the peekaboo game on you..ver smart!


----------



## JleStar

mrsbeano said:


> He tried to crawl over the pillow barracade that I put on our bed whilst I'm doing my hair and make up. Need to find somewhere else to put him now I think!

Oh yes, LO is becoming more mobile. Be very aware! I literally caught my LO from falling over the edge by his ankle...so scary!


----------



## JleStar

Sapphire83 said:


> She just rolled front to back for the first time! =D&gt; She managed to roll back to front two weeks ago.

Bravo for rolling LO! :happydance:


----------



## JleStar

Twister said:


> My LO rolled front to back last week, she's now starting to master it as well as trying to roll back to front.

Wonderful accomplishment LO! :happydance:


----------



## JleStar

Snow Owl said:


> Dylan has started to open his eyes and properly look at us. For the first 2 weeks we never saw his eyes!

Aww...I remember those frost baby looks. It basically melted my heart and made me tear up. Beautiful. Congrats on your LO!


----------



## JleStar

KittyVentura said:


> She rode a rocking cow thing at soft play and had the MOTHER of all tantrums when I took her off it. Other people seem so genuinely shocked that something SO small and cute and sunny and giggly can turn into SUCH a demon at the drop of a hat.
> 
> My girl sure knows what she wants :smug: xx

Lol there is nothing wrong with being assertive!


----------



## JleStar

rachie2011 said:


> Orla took her first 3 unaided steps yesterday and then fell on her bum. A couple mins later she took another 5 steps before falling on to me! So proud. Babies grow so fast!

Wonderful news! It's like their firt teps of independence. Although everyone warns about when LO starts to walk. They say I will be even more challenging keeping up with them. I look at it as my daily exercise. Lol..still have a few pounds to go to be at Pre prego weight.


----------



## JleStar

Indigo77 said:


> My LO is crawling forward. :cry:
> 
> He's still a bit clumsy about it, but after watching him working on it for weeks, it's quite the little accomplishment in our world! :cloud9:

Aww...go bless him! Our lo's are growing up before our eyes.


----------



## JleStar

Sproglet said:


> Robyn grabbed a toy and put it in her mouth. She's put things in her mouth by accident before because she likes to chew her fists, but it seemed like she meant it this time.

Now the fun begins of making sure she doesn't put something in her mouth that she could choke on.


----------



## JleStar

XJessicaX said:


> Ottie is babbling :) going to be a chatterbox like her sister!

Oh the wonderful babbling! My son today was a chatterbox as well. It seemed like he was telling complete stories in his win language. Lol


----------



## JleStar

Pixie19 said:


> Logan can get up onto his hands and knees into a crawling position and rocks backwards and forwards, today he moved his left knee forward and then moved each hand a little :happydance: but then he got too excited and fell :haha:
> 
> Also he when hes sat on the floor playing with his toys he keeps trying to stand up holding onto things that are close by (toybox, mine or OH's leg, sofa etc)
> 
> Im so proud :cloud9:

You should be proud pixie! Looks like you LO is ready to crawl and stand. I know my LO started to do both in the same week.


----------



## JleStar

OriginalDoll said:


> Yesterday my LO started to properly crawl! For the past 2 months she has been army crawling. Slowly she would get up on all fours and crawl a tiny bit but always go back to army crawling. Until last night! She was crawling all over the place :)

Congrats on crawling LO! Good luck mommy with LO being more mobile.


----------



## JleStar

Mrs_T said:


> Ah, all these exciting moments are so lovely to read about! Yesterday my mum ( who only sees lily about every 3 weeks) put LO on her tummy and she managed to get up on to hands and knees and moved backwards!! She's been attempting to bum shuffle since before Christmas but still can't really do it and I didn't think she'd bother with crawling at all, but this has made me think differently  my mum was so pleased to be there to see 'a first'

I agree mrs t, it is great to hear about all these great moments. I think the bum shuffle is so cute!


----------



## JleStar

Keyval said:


> Not really a milestone but today LO has got into the habit of kicking me when I'm changing her and when I give her an angry look she burst out laughing . It is funny but I'm sure it won't be when she gets much stronger hah . She sat up at 5 months and got a tooth at 5.5 . She has also started putting her hands up when she knows she is gonna be picked up . And of course I think she is the most clever baby in th world hehe .

Lol sounds like you o have a clever one on your hands. My son seems to laugh at me as well when I give him an angry look....shoukd we be worried? Lol


----------



## Aimee4311

My LO squealed in happiness/excitement 4 times today. 3 times for me, and once when daddy was watching what I did to make her squeal. (Holding her legs and making her do a shake shake booty dance while I sing "booty booty booty rockin everywhere") lol. 

She also pooped up into her armpits for the first time. I still can't figure out how...


----------



## SarahBear

Violet did her first real giggle today! :D I was so happy :)


----------



## wifey29

William is on day two of proper crawling and he is just thrilled with himself. He is racing from toy to toy, the excitement of getting to choose what he plays with is way more fun that the actual toy itself. So proud of him.


----------



## melany

Amelia can follow my hand now with her eyes. That's really all she can do other than stare at a wall! I am waiting in anticipation for that first real smile! She smiles in her sleep all the time but I want her to smile at us!


----------



## Keyval

Aw clever boy . Lily-Mae still hasn't lifted her belly off the ground . She just shuffles backways on her tummy ha she will get there though :)


----------



## vintagecat

We've had proper babbling as of yesterday and today. We're hearing 'da', 'ma', and 'ga' finally. Before that it was mostly moaning and and 'ooh' and 'aah'. It's nice to hear some new noises, even though it does your head in after a while. She's also starting to suck on her toes. :)


----------



## jodilee6

This!

Time to get the stair gates sorted!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## staralfur

Last night she went from sitting to standing unaided and stood on her own for about 30 seconds! Now just waiting for her to take a step...


----------



## Snow Owl

He grabbed my hair when I picked him up for a cuddle last night. It hurt but so funny as he refused to let go and it stopped him crying! Lol


----------



## Fuze

Today Olivia found her feet! She keeps playing with them whenever she is being changed it is soooo cute!!


----------



## jodilee6

We've also masted the art of sharing, so far I've been offered...

A soggy half chewed biscuit
His dummy (several times!)
His pingu for cuddles
More soggy half chewed food (not entirely sure what it was!)

And in return he's wanted everything I've had!


----------



## Charlee

My lb shook his fist in response to a wave! And is holding his head for ages whilst on tummy (previously screamed during any tummy time) x


----------



## pink80

My little man laughed for the first time - only a short little noise but he had the biggest gummiest grin on his face at the time - it was amazing :cloud9:


----------



## pompeyvix

Not a milestone or anything....but Anabella done TWO JUMPS in the jumperoo lol! She has just been sitting in it up until now! Haha


----------



## Charlee

pompeyvix said:


> Not a milestone or anything....but Anabella done TWO JUMPS in the jumperoo lol! She has just been sitting in it up until now! Haha

My lb won't even sit up in his properly, despite being able to sit unaided for a few seconds and he is very strong :nope:


----------



## _Nell

my LO started purposefully grabbing and hitting a toy in her gym, up to now it's been more accidental arm flailing.

She was pretty good and already has better eye-hand co ordination than her mummy....i'm more like george michael in arrested development when it comes to hitting or catching things


----------



## Twister

Jessica giggled for the first time today :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie19

Logan pulled himself up from sitting to standing FOUR times today!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie19

Plus this is his new favourite place to play!
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/DSC_3139_zps715884f5.jpg


----------



## m0us3

Little bear waved goodbye to his sister this morning before school, almost crawled and can now point to the cat and his nose when i ask where they are :happydance: He also points out my eye when i ask but always pokes me in it :dohh::cloud9:


----------



## StaceyKor

This is totally not a milestone...but a big deal in my eyes. My LO has a tongue tie and has never been able to stick her tongue out past her lip at all. Over the last few days she has been able to stick it out more. I'm hoping its a sign it may be starting to loosen off. This photo was taken yesterday and its the furthest she has ever stuck it out

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/8C3B0E8F-8F10-4325-ACA1-B23CDD630DAD-24795-000002B6E5C5391D.jpg

I know this is silly, but after almost 8 months i feel like its a real step forward xx


----------



## StaceyKor

Pixie19 said:


> Plus this is his new favourite place to play!
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/DSC_3139_zps715884f5.jpg

He is soooo strong. Thats really impressive. Well done Logan xx


----------



## cissyhope

My baby girl crawled today! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Malouka

mine pooped today in front of people....out loud. im so proud of him!


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm not sure is she did this herself or if Fin played a part... But I came in to this from the kitchen today
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/2da76488ff59f7befdecc05a12857475.jpg

This was yesterday
https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x444/KittyVentura/0f195e073347b263dbaea4cf3fe57fe5.jpg

Funny thing is, she is actually really cautious and gets scared doing new things so mostly climbs things while crying uneasily... Like "*sob sob* I don't want to do this, I really don't want to do this, but my hands and knees just won't listen... STOP MAKING ME MOVE UP ON THIS BOX YOU STUPID LEGS... MOOOOTTTHHHHHERRRRRR I AM SCARED NOW BUT STILL CLIMBING. WTF IS GOING OOOOONNN"


----------



## KittyVentura

Yes, my floor has per a crumbs on. Baby led weaning baby plus toddler who finds any reason to leave the table mid meal...


----------



## SarahBear

Rolling from front to back!


----------



## cissyhope

KittyVentura said:


> Yes, my floor has per a crumbs on. Baby led weaning baby plus toddler who finds any reason to leave the table mid meal...

Where are the crumbs?!!! I was thinking wow how amazingly clean your house looks :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh they are there, more visible in the first pic. Sometimes, having 2 now, cleaning at all seems pointless. If they don't make a mess straightaway... Ian sure will when he gets home xx


----------



## Casey3

Oh the climbing! Our LO has been a climber since he could move lol, I know that falling head first off the box position all too well :dohh:

My LO just learned to say "No!" I thought I still had months before he talked back to me! :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah now stays sitting up for over a minute if I sit him up! And he looks so happy with himself! :D He also sat himself up from a semi-propped up position on a beanbag.. and toppled right off! Thankfully he was fine but that's the end of napping on the beanbag!!

Here are some pictures:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/P2050801_zpsf872fb16.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/P2050786_zps4053e9dc.jpg


----------



## Vicky1982

Georgia is 8 months and I got my first sloppy kiss tonight was sooooo cute x. Xx


----------



## Wishing_well

Over the past week, Quinn has learnt to put the shapes in the shape sorter, recognise pictures of ducks (and say duck at the right time), crawl properly and use a toy phone the right way around. 



Haha Jemma, Quinn does exactly the same thing. She'll be whining and whimpering but won't stop whatever she's trying to do.


----------



## Pixie19

StaceyKor said:


> Pixie19 said:
> 
> 
> Plus this is his new favourite place to play!
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/DSC_3139_zps715884f5.jpg
> 
> He is soooo strong. Thats really impressive. Well done Logan xxClick to expand...

Thankyou, he's amazingly strong, he's been able to stand with furniture since he was about 11 weeks and sit unaided from 3 months! 
He's really active and hates sitting still and some days it feels like i have a toddler because he's always wanting to 'finger walk' everywhere
I should have expected it really, he was incredibly active in the womb :haha: i was always getting kicked or punched and on the rare occasion he was sitting still, he'd have hiccups


----------



## Leids

Aww I like this thread! William said "bye" today while waving. We were saying "bye bye" to his grandma while we were walking out of the room, and he said it clear as day! :)


----------



## Keyval

She has started to stand up today yay :) 

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o695/keyval123/3a9e8e63eb10ce4ab509c4aef735b8e9_zps8236caab.jpg


----------



## Wishing_well

Not really developmental but she lifted the flaps in the book :)


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Great thread! I would like to join if that's okay :flower:

Eli crawled for the first time yesterday, but seemed to have forget how to today :dohh: but at least I have video proof, if you're interested in watching

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j25iKOSibkA

Today he has also learned how to properly clap, no longer balls his fists up.


----------



## babydust1990

LO has crawled and pulles himself to standing for the first time today!! It all happens at once eh? :haha:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

babydust1990 said:


> LO has crawled and pulles himself to standing for the first time today!! It all happens at once eh? :haha:

Wow! Impressive! Your LO is talented! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahBear

Wishing_well said:


> Not really developmental but she lifted the flaps in the book :)

That's development! It's cognitive development and also fine motor development!


----------



## pompeyvix

She rolled! Front to back :) Woop woop. would only do it the once though, I put her on her tummy again soon after so I could capture the moment on film and she face planted the floor and cried instead, haha. Will try again tomorrow. 

She is trying soooo hard to roll from her back to her front, but cant quite manage it, her arm keeps getting stuck underneath her. It'll happen soon no doubt.

Although she was able to sit unaided 2 weeks ago for the first time, today she sat for a good 10 minutes whilst at wriggle and rhyme and seemed a lot more balanced.

Proud mummy today :)))


----------



## ShelbyLC

My babies are sounding like newborns when they cry now. They're also starting to make more sounds! Doesn't sound like much, but it's a big deal to me! :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie19

This last night (He's still a bot wobbly but he took a few steps with it!!): 
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/DSC_3288_zps1d3f119b.jpg

This today:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtVQZh1xvwQ


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## XJessicaX

Started properly batting at toys! Only 6 weeks old!


----------



## lhancock90

Making a Mum sound :)


----------



## Gabbymrvr

Samantha rolled from tummy to back today.... I am so proud of her and so she was. She was so happy since she doesn't really like being in tummy


----------



## ShelbyLC

Today:

1. Tegan looked FOR me. They have been at this point where if I come into their field of vision, they'll happily stare at me for as long as I keep eye contact/they stay awake. But today she actually purposely looked for me as I moved around.

2. Britton slept through the night! A bit over 9 hours! :happydance:

3. Britton smiled at me! I was sure it was gas pains but then she did it again, while I was making eye contact and talking to her. :cloud9:


----------



## Wishing_well

Said "cat" when I showed her the toy cat. Or at least it was close enough to be recognisable as cat!


----------



## Keyval

Lily-Mae said dada yesterday and today she Also sat In the shopping trolley like a big girl yay 

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o695/keyval123/90d5331027f6fab016bdb9e461ea202b_zps80610289.jpg


----------



## DragonTamer

Yesterday- Lo slept through the night and rolled from back to tummy (he had already been rolling from tummy to back) last night didn't sleep through but I'm blaming that on a disruption in schedule because he had to go to a friends while i worked because my father had plans.


----------



## StaceyKor

My baby girl learned how to clap today. Seriously the cutest thing she has done so far, i love it xx


----------



## lauraemily17

My Lo's had a busy week.

He's perfected his pincer grip and can now pick pasta off his high chair table. 

Rolled his tongue for the first time. (Random!)

Self settled to sleep for every nap & bedtime today :shock:

Finally put his foot in his mouth while lying down (so cute!)

Standing momentarily without support

Took his first 3 purposeful steps while holding on to my fingers last week

Oh and 2 weeks ago started feeding himself his bottle! 

It felt like he'd stalled on his development as it had been a while since we'd seen anything new then in the past 2 weeks it been 1 thing after another!!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

My lo sat up and started wriggling backwards! Was too cute and also when lying down he dragged himself a little across the floor to grab the remote, first time he done these things today!


----------



## A_K_and_K

My LO laughed for the first time ever today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

So excited to finally comment on this thread... My little guy rolled from his tummy to his back twice today!!! Once in each direction :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah yesterday trying to wriggle his way towards his toy farm, he does pretty well using his Grandad's leg to push off from:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/th_VIDEO0044_zps884662d6.jpg


----------



## Wishing_well

Quinn managed to finally get the confidence to let go of the table and walk to the sofa on her own. 

She's been able to walk for a few weeks but only if I stand her up and let go.


----------



## StaceyKor

Wishing_well said:


> Quinn managed to finally get the confidence to let go of the table and walk to the sofa on her own.
> 
> She's been able to walk for a few weeks but only if I stand her up and let go.

Aww, well done Quinn xx


----------



## theraphosidae

He started rocking back and forth on his hands and knees!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdbHgLRXf2A


----------



## wifey29

Since learning to crawl last week Will has now started pulling himself up to stand against the furniture and is trying very hard to cruise!


----------



## staralfur

She's been standing on her own for about a week now but seemed to perfect it yesterday! :) 
https://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y450/aimelaira/4FBDC069-8C40-476B-90CE-3B6818593D6D-21108-00003FFD0ABA82F9_zps029b9102.jpg


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Eli has started to stand very well holding onto his toys (I do have to stand him up to them, he can only get to his knees on his own). He can also stand holding on with only one hand! Big accomplishment for him, since a few days ago he was wobbly as anything when he stood!!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Oh he's done more today!! I'm so excited! So today he sat up on his own from belly position and he was standing, holding on to the table and he stood without holding on for about 5 seconds!!


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hank drank from a straw successfully today! Yay


----------



## _Nell

After a very grumpy day struggling to nap Layla sttn! 8pm - 7am, just in time to celebrate 12 weeks today :)

Well aware it'll likely be a one off for a while but celebrating anyway.....even though mummy was waiting feed at the ready from 4 am.


----------



## babydust1990

Harry babbles 'Dada' now. I know he has no clue what it means, but I'm gonna let OH have his cake and eat it too coz at 4am when he babbles 'Dadadadada' I'm pulling out the 'Oh, he wants you!!' card :haha:


----------



## Sapphire83

Not a developmental but a physical milestone- LO has cut her first tooth! \\:D/


----------



## JleStar

Sapphire83 said:


> Not a developmental but a physical milestone- LO has cut her first tooth! \\:D/

Hey Sapphire!!!! My Son too!!! So happy that he is finally happier. HE has been grumpy for so long now because of the pain and discomfort. But I see the two little teeth shining through his gums now. 

My little boy has also started to "share." Anytime he is munching on an apple, or playing with a toy..he reaches his arm out towards me as if to give me whatever he is playing with or eating. He then makes a grunting sound, like AhhAhh to give it back. Its the cutest thing in the world. 

I am so happy all of you have contributed to this thread...Lets keep the accomplishments coming! Our little ones are doing so many great things. :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has started moving her head from side to side to fall asleep. She's done this for the last two nights and for a nap today. She still needs me close to her (we bedshare and she naps on me), but I think at almost a year old she hasn't wanted to feed to sleep and she might finally be starting to self settle. It will be a long time until I can put her into her cot I think, but I'm proud that I've never done any type of baby training or left her to cry as my husbands family constantly nagged me to do. Gives me so much reassurance in my parenting methods :)


----------



## Aimee4311

Bevziibubble said:


> Holly has started moving her head from side to side to fall asleep. She's done this for the last two nights and for a nap today. She still needs me close to her (we bedshare and she naps on me), but I think at almost a year old she hasn't wanted to feed to sleep and she might finally be starting to self settle. It will be a long time until I can put her into her cot I think, but I'm proud that I've never done any type of baby training or left her to cry as my husbands family constantly nagged me to do. Gives me so much reassurance in my parenting methods :)

Yay Holly!! 

Josalyn is squealing in delight tons now, which is adorable! She is also holding onto things a lot better...especially my hair! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Yesterday my LO stood up all by himself! :D He got up on his hands and feet and just stood up! :shock:

Then today he's been racing around with his walker for the first time too :)


----------



## staralfur

When we say "Where's Toby?" (Toby's our dog) she now looks for him and points to him when she sees him. :)


----------



## Twister

Jessica has started attempting to grab at toys when we put them in front of her, then when she manages to grab something she will put it to her mouth or 'play' with it by pulling or squeezing it. She loves toys that make a crinkly sound!

Here she is looking very pleased with herself.
(Gahh, don't know why it's uploaded sideways:dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wishing_well

Quinn has learnt to clap today :)


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum waved the other day! Isn't really doing it in context, but it's super cute!


----------



## F0xybabe

Her umbilical stump fell off today at 6 days old. Also last night was the first night she did her feedings without screaming and needing me to hold her for hours. So much nicer to wake, feed, and then sleep!


----------



## socitycourty

she has been flipping the laundry basket over and using it to walk herself around :)


----------



## JleStar

My DS has started to dance to music. It's so freakng cute! He Shakes and wiggles his little body and bobs his head--he gets really into it too.


----------



## Sapphire83

LO now grabs her feet during nappy change- utter cuteness!!

socitycourty- I'm trying to imagine what your LO is doing... Is she sitting in the basket or beneath it as she cruises? Or pushing it in front of her?


----------



## lauraemily17

Over the weekend X learnt to play pat-a-cake, high five, pushed himself into all fours and finally started properly babbling. It's so nice hearing him actually say word like sounds, and so cute!!


----------



## BigAl

My lo started waving yesterday! Very exciting. He is only copying me tho, but it's a start.


----------



## Sapphire83

lauraemily17 said:


> Over the weekend X learnt to play pat-a-cake, high five, pushed himself into all fours and finally started properly babbling. It's so nice hearing him actually say word like sounds, and so cute!!

Oh wow! Well done to your LO!


----------



## whatwillbe

My baby girl was sitting in her chair just and lifted he head and shoulders up as if trying to sit upright x


----------



## JleStar

My LO has turned into a little monkey. He has been trying to climb everything and just a couple of days ago he climbed an entire flight of stairs on his own (of course with me behind him). Climbing the stairs is now a daily activity.


----------



## Peggy O

Lily only had one fussy freak out! Who Hoo!


----------



## Sapphire83

LO has cut her second tooth!


----------



## Aimee4311

The day before yesterday, Josalyn rolled for the first time! For her daddy, not me! Back to front, and she hasn't done it since then! 

And she started playing with her toes this morning! :)


----------



## Peggy O

Lily slept for 3 hours in a row twice last night!


----------



## lauraemily17

In 3 days the pushed onto all fours has turned into getting onto all fours from sitting and rocking, so close to crawling now in just 3 days! I love wonder weeks! :D


----------



## sevenofnine

We started getting our first smiles last week, and today I finally was able to get a picture of the end of her smiling and cooing at us!! I kept trying but I would bring out the camera and then she would stop... silly girl. She loves being talked to and smiled at, and she's starting to get good at it herself. 

Picture taken at 3 weeks, 1 day (I only got the camera out in time to capture the end of her smile):


----------



## Amy2701

Lily has become a different little girl since her baby brother was born 2 weeks ago. Before I went into hospital she was my baby.. Now she is most definitely a toddler! She stayed with my sister for 3 nights while I was in having Connor (that in itself is a milestone.. She never stays away without screaming - she didn't bat an eyelid this time!).

Since we've been home she has started walking - properly like she's been doing it all her life.. Even walked to the park yesterday. Also silly little things - she used to cry in the night for her dummy to be replaced, but now she has a look for it herself first and only cries if she can't find it. I'm so proud of my clever girl. X


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum got his second tooth and clapped for the first time!!! It's so cute!


----------



## EmzLouise

She bounces & points at her milk tub when she wants it! Also loves pointing at me hehe x


----------



## staralfur

She's just started putting things back where she got them from. :)


----------



## bananaz

staralfur said:


> She's just started putting things back where she got them from. :)

Ahh now _that_ is an excellent milestone! I didn't think babies did that so young? Clever girl ;)


----------



## mrsbeano

He pulled himself up to standing. He's celebrating by refusing to nap!


----------



## staralfur

bananaz said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> She's just started putting things back where she got them from. :)
> 
> Ahh now _that_ is an excellent milestone! I didn't think babies did that so young? Clever girl ;)Click to expand...

I know, I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## XJessicaX

9.5 weeks and shes just started rolling front to back!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday he started 'army crawling', today he moved a good 2 metres forwards and turned himself around to alter his course towards a toy :D


----------



## Beccaboop

Today lo gurgled! It was so cute he also smiled a lot and im sure he nearly laughed it was like a long coo he normally does little ohhh and ahh sounds but this was a ahh- ohhhhhh sound with a scrunched up nose and big smile!! :)

Yesterday he smiled when i said mumumumumumum but not when we said dadadadad!! :)


----------



## Lilmiss1

Ds has been saying "daddy" for ages, but now keeps saying "daddy cuckoo"! No idea where he got that from!


----------



## Baby Bell

Last week my LO started opening his palm to take toys himself and brings them to his mouth and jiggles them around :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie19

Last week Logan started army crawling and today he waved bye bye to his great grandma! I missed it the first time but then he did it a couple more times before we went :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Jason took his first couple of steps! :happydance:
He's 9 months + 4 days old.. Growing up way too fast :cry:


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh and I completely forgot my LO has taught himself to self settle at night! Still needs cuddles for naps during the day but at night he will 'chat' away to himself move his arms n legs around happily until he fallsasleep after about 10/15 mins, he doesn't even need me in the room :cloud9: so proud of him, he just did it all by himself!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stood up from sitting a few times but keeps falling down.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Last week Eli got really good at pulling up on anything to stand. Sometimes in crawling position he will straighten his legs and looks like he might stand, but I don't think he will do that anytime soon.


----------



## ShelbyLC

My LOs have been hitting some of their 3 month milestones, despite being 10 weeks premature. Their most recent achievement is bearing weight on their legs! Of course there are some things they're behind on, but I am _so_ proud of them for all of the things they are doing! :cloud9:


----------



## JleStar

My son is walking! Not taking a few steps or cruising but really walking. He just took off today all over the house...it's so crazy! I am so proud of him.


----------



## babybrums

Owen just learned how to sit himself up. He's been sitting unaided since December but this is the first time he's actually gone from laying on his back to sitting up. Literally just did it. He should be sleeping, not learning to sit up! Explains the sleep regression :/


----------



## minties

Sophie finally tried to roll today! She didn't quite manage it, but ended up turning 360 degrees and being 3 feet away from where she started.


----------



## Sapphire83

JleStar said:


> My son is walking! Not taking a few steps or cruising but really walking. He just took off today all over the house...it's so crazy! I am so proud of him.

How old is Nikolas?


----------



## Beccaboop

Today Jacob looked his tonge out when I poked mine out at him! Also he slept for 7 hours last night yay!


----------



## Snow Owl

Dylan slept for 7 hours last night! Yay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Let me Hoover the living room with her in the same room for the first time in her life :)


----------



## babydust1990

Harry can high five! Not sure if he knows what hes doing but if you put you hand up and say high five! He will slap the palm of your hand haha


----------



## lauraemily17

Pulled himself to standing and crawled backwards!!


----------



## JleStar

Sapphire83 said:


> JleStar said:
> 
> 
> My son is walking! Not taking a few steps or cruising but really walking. He just took off today all over the house...it's so crazy! I am so proud of him.
> 
> How old is Nikolas?Click to expand...

He is 10 months old. He started to cruise about a month ago as well as take steps but yesterday was the first time I considered him to be really walking. Hiw fast the times go. It's bittersweet! 

At least now he can help me burn calories because of all of the chasing I will be oing. :haha:


----------



## wifey29

Will started properly cruising today. He had been moving along by one or two steps earlier in the week, but this afternoon he slowly made his way around the room. He also learned how to wave this week.


----------



## Baby Bell

My three month old has started a major sleep regression, from sttn to waking ever half hour, we thought it was just teething, but turns out he learning too cause my wee man can now roll from front to back and he can roll on his side from back. All learnt within ten mins. I thought it was just a fluke then we put him on his front again...... He's now done it 3 times :cloud9:


----------



## theraphosidae

I put Callum in his crib yesterday to quickly sweep the floor in his bedroom and he pulled himself up onto his knees! And then today I put him in there while I got an outfit ready for him and pulled himself up to standing on his feet! I burst into tears with pride.

He's also gotten really good at the pincer grasp, he can pop cheerios in his mouth like an expert and he's starting to copy hand motions. He'll also pick little specks up off the floor and study them. He's developed a lot lately.


----------



## Peggy O

Pretty convincing practice smiles!


----------



## theraphosidae

Finally went from his tummy to sitting! I've been waiting for that one.


----------



## wifey29

theraphosidae said:


> Finally went from his tummy to sitting! I've been waiting for that one.

Us too:thumbup:


----------



## Pixie19

He learned this yesterday!! 
A bit shaky in the video (It was only the 3rd time he'd done it!) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccAhKR0DXnw


----------



## alaskagrown

Lilly learned to cruise along furniture and she learned to shake her head whenever I say no! She thinks it's a game


----------



## wifey29

LO learned how to climb up our stairs today. Both exciting and terrifying. The bottom stair gate is definitely going up now!


----------



## StaceyKor

Took her first steps today, yay!!!xx


----------



## theraphosidae

Yay Emilia!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Somersaulted on the floor :rofl:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

The other day, I tried to get him to cruise by tempting him with a bottle :haha: he took a few steps, then tried to raise his knee up, like he was trying to climb up on the sofa.


----------



## AngelofTroy

So many clever babies! Micah has been army crawling for a couple of weeks but today he properly got up on all fours with his tummy off the ground!! 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20130314_113608_zpsecf151e7.jpg


----------



## JleStar

It's so Incredible, isn't it? Everyday I see something new. Today my son tried to make "bubbles" on my belly. I usually do it to him, to tickle him--he loves it! but today he wanted to return the favor. It was so cute!


----------



## Wishing_well

Quinn learnt to climb the stairs.


----------



## mommy2be1003

heres the first time cassidy uses her hands on all fours and rocked back and forth..been waiting for her to crawl forever, hopefully its not too far away!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=400IrHAufbI


----------



## Sapphire83

mommy2be1003 said:


> heres the first time cassidy uses her hands on all fours and rocked back and forth..been waiting for her to crawl forever, hopefully its not too far away!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=400IrHAufbI

Awww... Our LO started doing this a few days ago. Not long now!


----------



## SarahBear

Well, she's been responding to her name lately which is pretty cool. :)


----------



## staralfur

She's started walking a bit more frequently without us encouraging it. :)


----------



## Pixie19

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL9pLChWPUM

:cloud9:


----------



## babybrums

I just adore Logan! He's so cute and so darn smart!!!


----------



## jessicatunnel

She's been standing unaided for a couple of weeks now. And she can now wave when she's standing unaided. She also started saying Mama!! We were in the grocery store and she was babbling babababa.. And I was just saying it with her while I was getting groceries and then I started saying ma..ma...ma..ma.. And she started saying mama.. mama.. mama.. over and over and she said it the whole time in the store. :D It wasn't in context but she's been saying dada for months now so I nearly cried when she said mama!


----------



## staralfur

Aw, exciting. We're still waiting on mama over here. :( Little stinker.


----------



## bananaz

jessicatunnel said:


> She's been standing unaided for a couple of weeks now. And she can now wave when she's standing unaided. She also started saying Mama!! We were in the grocery store and she was babbling babababa.. And I was just saying it with her while I was getting groceries and then I started saying ma..ma...ma..ma.. And she started saying mama.. mama.. mama.. over and over and she said it the whole time in the store. :D It wasn't in context but she's been saying dada for months now so I nearly cried when she said mama!


Wow, standing unaided and waving? What a strong little girl!


----------



## bananaz

staralfur said:


> She's started walking a bit more frequently without us encouraging it. :)

Aww, I can't believe she's walking already! She'll be running before you know it!


----------



## bananaz

She's been saying "baby" (along with a few other words) for almost a month now but I finally got around to recording it :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ1SbwI4Dcw​


----------



## jessicatunnel

Oh my god, Megan, she's so smart!


----------



## lauraemily17

Crawling forwards, finally!!! No more shouting baby backed into a corner!! Yay!


----------



## MrsButterfly

bananaz said:


> She's been saying "baby" (along with a few other words) for almost a month now but I finally got around to recording it :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ1SbwI4Dcw​

She's so so clever!! Amazing :)


----------



## Pixie19

babybrums said:


> I just adore Logan! He's so cute and so darn smart!!!


Aww thankyou :blush:
:flower:


----------



## staralfur

How is Elsie that cute?! I want to cuddle her.


----------



## babybrums

Elsie is too cute! I can't believe she's already saying baby. Soooo sweet :)

Clapping and waving too?! So smart!!!


----------



## theraphosidae

Ahh such smart babies!

Callum started pointing! Still no crawling but he's soooo close haha. I expect it to be any day now...which means it will be another month. At least we've got the pointing started though.

Also, not much of a milestone but he finally is done with his jumperoo. Time to pack it away :(


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Eli used his diaper box as a walker, and actually took some steps to keep up with it, usually he won't even move his feet! 

Also, yesterday, he put the triangle (twice) and the circle (once) into the right slots on his shape sorter all by himself! I showed him how to do it and he did it!! I was so excited, of course when I tried to show daddy, Eli had no interest in doing it again.


----------



## Sapphire83

bananaz said:


> She's been saying "baby" (along with a few other words) for almost a month now but I finally got around to recording it :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ1SbwI4Dcw​

*joins the Elsie- fan club* Such a doll!


----------



## Stellae

Today Jack showed me he can put his paci back in his mouth on his own, though this skill mysteriously disappears when it's naptime :).


----------



## Pixie19

:happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mKxVBgEqs8


----------



## mommy2be1003

Pixie19 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mKxVBgEqs8

Hahahaha what a strong boy! soooo cute!


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum crawled! Finally!


----------



## mommy2be1003

Cassidy is starting to crawl!! a little uncoordinated but i think she will be full on crawling soon! How long did it take your babies to crawl properly from this stage?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocVOADbioMg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-v7Jlk0r8


----------



## Keyval

Aw all your babies are so strong . Lily Mae is still not even lifting her belly off the ground seems like she will never crawl


----------



## bananaz

theraphosidae said:


> Callum crawled! Finally!

Yaaaay Callum!


----------



## Noelle610

Keyval said:


> Aw all your babies are so strong . Lily Mae is still not even lifting her belly off the ground seems like she will never crawl

You might be suprised! Charlotte never rolled much, never army crawled, showed no interest in pulling up... And one random day at 7.5 months she just up and crawled. About a week later she was pulling to stand and just a few weeks later she was cruising. Just wait!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can crawl and walk but still cant roll :haha:


----------



## babybrums

OMG look at Logan go! Such an advanced little guy :)


----------



## wifey29

Will has been copying us and shaking his head for a while now, but today I told him to do it, and he did! Tried asking him to wave and he did that too. So proud, he really seems to understand!


----------



## Pixie19

babybrums said:


> OMG look at Logan go! Such an advanced little guy :)

Thankyou :flower: 
He amazes me with how quickly he's learning! Its literally a new thing every week!


----------



## lauraemily17

Walked with his push along walker today. Totally unexpected, I thought I'd have to catch him! He only started crawling properly last week!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Isaac sat unaided for about 5 minutes today, clever boy


----------



## lauraemily17

mommy2be1003 said:


> Cassidy is starting to crawl!! a little uncoordinated but i think she will be full on crawling soon! How long did it take your babies to crawl properly from this stage?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocVOADbioMg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-v7Jlk0r8

Xander started exactly like this. Took him about a week to perfect the proper hands and knees crawling technique and he's not yet going very quickly.


----------



## xHaylesx

Mac stood for ages today against the sofa ...he always wants to be on his feet, but i just left him in this position today and he can squat and get back up again x
 



Attached Files:







mac stood against sofa.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi crawled a little ways today!! She also starting trying to pull herself up on the couch!


----------



## Stelly

Little man is now tracking objects and will lift himself up on his forearms ! We can also move from belly to his side :)


----------



## Reidfidleir

I just started solids with Thorrin Tuesday so it's been 4 days. Today he kept grabbing the spoon and feeding himself! I would scoop the carrot purée and he would grab the spoon put it in his mouth and eat the carrots off it! He would put it in the right way as well. :) didnt think he would be able to do that this soon
He kept reaching for it so I gave it to him. 
He's also using his left hand for that. As well as reaching for everything with te left. I wonder if this means anything?


----------



## Sapphire83

Reidfidleir said:


> I just started solids with Thorrin Tuesday so it's been 4 days. Today he kept grabbing the spoon and feeding himself! I would scoop the carrot purée and he would grab the spoon put it in his mouth and eat the carrots off it! He would put it in the right way as well. :) didnt think he would be able to do that this soon
> He kept reaching for it so I gave it to him.
> He's also using his left hand for that. As well as reaching for everything with te left. I wonder if this means anything?

Seems like you have a great eater there! As far as reaching with his left hand is concerned, I read that a preference for either hand can be observed from 6-9 months of age. However, parents usually won't be able to determine whether LO is a true righty/lefty till 2-3 years of age when they begin to favour one hand consistently.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Sapphire83 said:


> Seems like you have a great eater there! As far as reaching with his left hand is concerned said:
> 
> Thanks for the info! My mom noticed the lefty preference with me but I ended up righty. I do some things lefty though.
> My mother in law, paternal aunt and maternal aunt are lefties though.Click to expand...


----------



## Keyval

Noelle610 said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Aw all your babies are so strong . Lily Mae is still not even lifting her belly off the ground seems like she will never crawl
> 
> You might be suprised! Charlotte never rolled much, never army crawled, showed no interest in pulling up... And one random day at 7.5 months she just up and crawled. About a week later she was pulling to stand and just a few weeks later she was cruising. Just wait!Click to expand...

She was 8 months yesterday . She tends to move a bit on her bum across the room ha . She always hated tummy time and still gets frustrated on her tummy . :)


----------



## bananaz

I'm not sure if these are really "milestones" but they are fun accomplishments so I'm sharing ;)

First, Elsie can put on her own socks! And by "on" I mean she tries to open the sock and put her foot in it but then ends up just setting the sock on top of her foot. It's the thought that counts, right? :haha:

She's also started pointing to certain body parts on herself when asked (feet, hair, legs, and mouth so far), and yesterday when I was singing a song to her about "up" and "down" she lifted her little bear up and down at the right parts! I was totally surprised, I never intentionally tried to teach her that.


----------



## bananaz

Jaxvipe said:


> Avi crawled a little ways today!! She also starting trying to pull herself up on the couch!

Aw, yay! You're in trouble now! ;)




Reidfidleir said:


> I just started solids with Thorrin Tuesday so it's been 4 days. Today he kept grabbing the spoon and feeding himself! I would scoop the carrot purée and he would grab the spoon put it in his mouth and eat the carrots off it! He would put it in the right way as well. :) didnt think he would be able to do that this soon
> He kept reaching for it so I gave it to him.
> He's also using his left hand for that. As well as reaching for everything with te left. I wonder if this means anything?

That's great! My LO has just started feeding herself properly with a spoon at 10 months, lol. I'm pretty sure she could've done it before but she preferred flinging the food across the room instead.

I've also heard that preference for one hand starts to emerge around 6-9 months but I think it's still subject to change. Only time will tell if you have a little lefty!


----------



## mommy2be1003

cassidy is progressively getting better at crawling :) look at my little crab go!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkvJomu5LJc


----------



## theraphosidae

bananaz said:


> I'm not sure if these are really "milestones" but they are fun accomplishments so I'm sharing ;)
> 
> First, Elsie can put on her own socks! And by "on" I mean she tries to open the sock and put her foot in it but then ends up just setting the sock on top of her foot. It's the thought that counts, right? :haha:
> 
> She's also started pointing to certain body parts on herself when asked (feet, hair, legs, and mouth so far), and yesterday when I was singing a song to her about "up" and "down" she lifted her little bear up and down at the right parts! I was totally surprised, I never intentionally tried to teach her that.

Elsie is a little brainiac!!


----------



## StaceyKor

My girly was walking around the room much more confidently today. She took her first steps almost 2 weeks ago but tonight it was proper walking back and forwards between her Daddy and I, stopping then going again. So, so proud xx


----------



## Damita

Lil has started copying us :)


----------



## bananaz

StaceyKor said:


> My girly was walking around the room much more confidently today. She took her first steps almost 2 weeks ago but tonight it was proper walking back and forwards, stopping then going again. So, so proud xx

Wow, that's great! I still can't believe there are babies younger than my LO who are walking already.


----------



## Strike

bananaz said:


> StaceyKor said:
> 
> 
> My girly was walking around the room much more confidently today. She took her first steps almost 2 weeks ago but tonight it was proper walking back and forwards, stopping then going again. So, so proud xx
> 
> Wow, that's great! I still can't believe there are babies younger than my LO who are walking already.Click to expand...

Hey, I was almost 18 months before I started walking. And that was because the neighbour bribed me with a cookie! :haha:


----------



## addie140910

My one year old went back to bed when i told her it was too early to be awake.


----------



## kittylady

My lo started kneeling recently, I think there's a possibility she wont bother trying to crawl and go straight to walking :wacko:


----------



## AllyTiel

Kayleigh started crawling yesterday rather than flopping! Its still clumsy, but she can get around!


----------



## DaisyBee

Jordan pulled herself to standing today!!!! She pulled up on megans full size bed using the boxspring. Later she pulled up to stand in the tub every 20 seconds. So i guess she got it figured out in a day!?

She turned 1 today.... is commando crawling but no hands and knees crawling yet.

Yesterday while eating chili with her hands, she looked at her hands and said "dirty". She liked the reaction she got for saying it because then she repeated it while fiddling with the mess on her hands til dinner was over.


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida sat unaided "officially" today for ~10 minutes before toppling over :D She's been tripod sitting or sitting unaided and falling over quickly for a couple of weeks but today she leaned for toys and sat back up and had her arms up. I'm so excited!!


----------



## SarahBear

Yesterday, she began taking steps while being held up by her hands!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Went up a stair three times (we have hardwood stairs, so I think it's easier for him to go from the carpet onto the first step...then he gets trapped). He did it twice for me, by putting his knee up on the stair and pulling up, and when we showed daddy he put his foot on the next step and pulled up. It was impressive, hard to explain, but if you can imagine what I'm trying to say...it was like a tiny person walking up the stairs lol.


----------



## Noelle610

Charlotte started playing peek-a-boo! She puts a blanket on her head and when we say "Where's Charlie?" (her nickname) she pulls it off! It's hilarious and so cute.


----------



## theraphosidae

Noelle610 said:


> Charlotte started playing peek-a-boo! She puts a blanket on her head and when we say "Where's Charlie?" (her nickname) she pulls it off! It's hilarious and so cute.

That sounds so cute!!!


----------



## Noelle610

theraphosidae said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte started playing peek-a-boo! She puts a blanket on her head and when we say "Where's Charlie?" (her nickname) she pulls it off! It's hilarious and so cute.
> 
> That sounds so cute!!!Click to expand...

I really need to take a video!


----------



## bananaz

Noelle610 said:


> theraphosidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte started playing peek-a-boo! She puts a blanket on her head and when we say "Where's Charlie?" (her nickname) she pulls it off! It's hilarious and so cute.
> 
> That sounds so cute!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I really need to take a video!Click to expand...

Aw, yeah you definitely do!! That sounds adorable :)


----------



## babydust1990

Harry stood unaided for about 10 seconds! It was completely random, he cruised to end of the sofa, stopped and let go lol!


----------



## staralfur

She can indentify almost everything I ask her to now. :) Still no words though, I'm getting impatient!!


----------



## Nat0619

Ciara took her first steps


----------



## Noelle610

Nat0619 said:


> Ciara took her first steps

Aww yay!!


----------



## Damita

Lil is army crawling backwards!


----------



## Pixie19

Today Logan pulled himself up from crawling to standing using his toy, then let go and waved his book in the air for about 10 seconds!!! 
He's been doing the letting go thing for a few weeks now, but only for a second then he grabs back hold of his toy or falls onto his bum, today was by far the longest :happydance:
Might have an early walker on my hands! 

Hes also reeeeally close to saying dada! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Learnt how to walk backwards :haha:


----------



## theraphosidae

I got kisses!!!!!!!


----------



## alaskagrown

In the last week Lilly has learned to point, clap (well she tries), recognize lots of new words, and can walk around the house holding on to one of my pointer fingers.


----------



## Damita

Army crawl backwards!!!


----------



## mommy2be1003

FINALLY is crawling properly on all fours!!! earlier in the week it was more of a crab crawl with on knee down and the other up! so PROUD. 7 months and 3 weeks old!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPCtGTvJxVk


----------



## bananaz

alaskagrown said:


> In the last week Lilly has learned to point, clap (well she tries), recognize lots of new words, and can walk around the house holding on to one of my pointer fingers.

That's a lot for one week, wow! Go Lilly! When Elsie's holding onto one hand she mostly walks in circles :haha:


----------



## Sapphire83

alaskagrown said:


> In the last week Lilly has learned to point, clap (well she tries), recognize lots of new words, and can walk around the house holding on to one of my pointer fingers.

Well done, Lilly! :awww:


----------



## Sapphire83

Though I posted a separate thread I want to share it here as well: LO is crawling now! :awww:


----------



## _Nell

LO has sprouted her first teeth, the 2 bottom ones together at once. She is 4 months old :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sapphire83 said:


> Though I posted a separate thread I want to share it here as well: LO is crawling now! :awww:

yay!! :happydance:


----------



## babybrums

Owen pulled himself up to standing for the first time today. And he crawled! I was so excited. He did it for OH when he got home too :)


----------



## bananaz

babybrums said:


> Owen pulled himself up to standing for the first time today. And he crawled! I was so excited. He did it for OH when he got home too :)

Wow, that's a lot for one day! Go Owen!


----------



## bananaz

Today Elsie started intentionally letting go of the furniture and standing unaided, and while I was walking her around she let go of my finger and took a couple steps on her own. She's so amped up about the whole thing that I doubt she's going to sleep tonight :wacko:


----------



## meya

My lo rolled over from his tummy to his back and then back again for the first time yesterday!! Im so proud :)


----------



## Sapphire83

bananaz said:


> Today Elsie started intentionally letting go of the furniture and standing unaided, and while I was walking her around she let go of my finger and took a couple steps on her own. She's so amped up about the whole thing that I doubt she's going to sleep tonight :wacko:

LO was restless the night before she cracked crawling so I can imagine how Elsie is going to have a cot party tonight. :haha:


----------



## Seity

Samuel rolled over tummy to back yesterday. @ 8 weeks + 2 days
He did it about 8 times yesterday.


----------



## cococobain

LO rolled from tummy to back for the first time today. <3 Finally!


----------



## Stelly

Solomon is starting to grasp his toys and actually keep hold of them for at least a few seconds :) and I think we are almost on the break through of a real, non gas induced smile :D


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avianna has learned to sit up from laying down! She also is trying to bend her knees and take steps while she holds my fingers! She has also decided that she doesnt like normal crawling and would rather army crawl and roll around lol


----------



## Sapphire83

I love reading about all the milestones our LOs are hitting and the proud mummy/daddy moments that come with it. 

JleStar- any chance you could check with admin whether they can make it a 'sticky'?


----------



## staralfur

She points at my chest when I say "boobie" now. Proud. :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/335257b3-af64-410f-870e-55a1e8e16037_zpse04e014c.jpg

My 3 month old has suddenly become very sturdy on her feet!


----------



## bananaz

staralfur said:


> She points at my chest when I say "boobie" now. Proud. :haha:

Haha! That will be fun until she starts shouting "boobie" herself and pointing! :winkwink:


----------



## WhoopC

Soooooooo cute, I wanted to hit reply with quote, but thanks to the one above me that posted the video of her baby crawling, so very cute.

Rainey is basically cooing and smiling a lot lately. Just this morning she let out a hollar when I took away the boob from her to burp her, usually she does not fuss about anything so this was particularly cute.


----------



## staralfur

bananaz said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> She points at my chest when I say "boobie" now. Proud. :haha:
> 
> Haha! That will be fun until she starts shouting "boobie" herself and pointing! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I am very much looking forward to it. :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Not really milestones, but nathan smiled today and emily is getting better with her baby brother 
today while i was winding him on my knee he brought up a little milk and emily ran over to wipe his mouth with his bib
earlier nathan woke up hungry and while my OH held him while he was crying for food and i was heating up his bottle, emily runs into the kitchen and grabs a bottle from the work top and gives it to my OH as quickly as possible, even though it didnt have any formula milk in it :rofl: 
we bathe emily and nathan together, i had the jug and was pouring water over him and emily had a plastic cup doing the same, helping to bathe her little brother :cloud9:


----------



## mandimoo

She rolled over to her side twice today! Also, in the last few days she has started grabbing my chin! lol ;o)


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella has recently started looking when we are pointing to things :)

She has developed her pincer grasp :)

Has babbled more and come out with dadadadadadadada :)

However, she hasn't rolled since she first done it 3 times about 6 weeks ago, nowhere near crawling and doesn't seem in the remotest bit interested in getting moving.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

He said yay twice this morning, I always say yay when clapping. And then said uh oh after I said it. Even though I've been saying it all day he won't say it again, so OH probably thinks I'm crazy...but he said it clear as day!

Also, started cruising along furniture Saturday :) he still seems very afraid to stand unassisted and when he notices he's doing it will sit down immediately.


----------



## Bean66

XJessicaX said:


> https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/335257b3-af64-410f-870e-55a1e8e16037_zpse04e014c.jpg
> 
> My 3 month old has suddenly become very sturdy on her feet!

That's amazing!! 

My LO good at standing if I'm holding her hands but not for long and learnt to roll today.

Edit - our girls look similar, it's funny!! Mainly due to big eyes and lack of hair. Both super cute!


----------



## babydust1990

I *think* my LO said his first word today... He dropped his sippy and said 'uh oh' (like I do whenever he drops anything) I laughed because I thought it was just a random sound he made that sounded like 'uh oh'. Then about half hour later he chucked the remote off the sofa (new game, throw things on the floor :dohh:) and again said the sound 'uh oh'.

Word, no word? Either way its pretty damn cute :haha:


----------



## cococobain

I think that counts! He's using it appropriately at least! And I agree, tis pretty damn cute :)


----------



## cococobain

I just heard my baby laugh for the first time! It's the most beautiful sound in the world! <3 Totally unexpected! :D


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Millie is now able to sit for 5 minutes unsupported. She's started reaching her arms up when she wants to be picked up, and is practicing her new voice (had her cleft palate repaired 2 weeks ago).


----------



## Keyval

Lily-Mae has started giving kisses and today she started clapping for the first time :) so cute she won't stop clapping now ha :)


----------



## DragonTamer

My 6 month old just pulled himself up to stand in his crib/ cot, albeit a bit wobbly


----------



## alaskagrown

My baby now bear-crawls


----------



## Nat0619

Ciara got hold of her hairslide and immediately put it up to her head, as if trying to put it in . She will also attempt to put her socks back on if they come off and will do this when asked 'Where's the sock?'


----------



## bananaz

alaskagrown said:


> My baby now bear-crawls

lol! All the time?? And where is the video?


----------



## bananaz

Nat0619 said:


> Ciara got hold of her hairslide and immediately put it up to her head, as if trying to put it in . She will also attempt to put her socks back on if they come off and will do this when asked 'Where's the sock?'

Aww clever girl! Elsie does that too and it's so cute! She also tries to wear my underwear as socks. Not sure what that's about, I guess she's not 100% clear on the concept yet :dohh:


----------



## bananaz

Today Elsie took 8 steps in a row on her own!

Also this week she's also started asking for water when she's thirsty. It's really weird to have a child old enough to tell me what she wants using words :wacko:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Eli walked holding just one hand!!! He looked super awkward though! Lol


----------



## Sapphire83

alaskagrown said:


> My baby now bear-crawls

A the risk of being a bit of a dimwit- what's bear-crawling?


----------



## bananaz

Sapphire83 said:


> A the risk of being a bit of a dimwit- what's bear-crawling?

When they crawl on their hands and feet instead of their hands and knees, like this:

https://blogalacart.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Bear-Crawl-1.jpg​


----------



## bananaz

BabyBoyLove12 said:


> Eli walked holding just one hand!!! He looked super awkward though! Lol

Yay, Eli! Another May 21st baby on his way to walking :thumbup:


----------



## Aphrodite

Tommy 'walked' while having my Mum hold his hands, but he most definitely took decisive steps. He also 'copied' zoe zebra's baby sisters crying on peppa pig, it was so weird but he is definitely trying to copy sounds. Its gorgeous but freaky at the same time, he's still a baby, too young for all this!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah pulled himself up to standing on something other than my hand for the first time today, and immediately tried to climb up further haha 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20130413_124703_zpsf6015ca2.jpg


----------



## Sapphire83

Angel- seems to be the day for pulling up to stand for the first time as LO did the same!


----------



## theraphosidae

He started really pulling himself up on everything and even started cruising a bit.

He also drank from a straw! Don't know if that counts as a milestone or not but I think it's exciting!


----------



## Lissidoll123

My LO rolled!!!! But from tummy to back?! I did not expect her to do it that way first time! Lol is this normal!??? X


----------



## theraphosidae

Lissidoll123 said:


> My LO rolled!!!! But from tummy to back?! I did not expect her to do it that way first time! Lol is this normal!??? X

Callum did tummy to back first too...I read that that's the first rolling milestone, and usually back to tummy comes later...but a lot of babies do back to tummy first. Just depends on the baby, I guess!


----------



## bananaz

Lissidoll123 said:


> My LO rolled!!!! But from tummy to back?! I did not expect her to do it that way first time! Lol is this normal!??? X

My LO rolled started with rolling back to belly but I've read that most babies roll belly to back first. I don't think it really matters either way. Congrats to your LO! :flower:


----------



## Sapphire83

LO got into a sitting position by herself!


----------



## Aimee4311

Josalyn cut her first tooth and I can see the second one! She wasn't fussy or showing any classic teething signs, so I had no idea! I was letting her chew my nuckle and felt it! :)


----------



## Scally

Yesterday my LO sat unassisted for about a minute! She started blowing raspberries and she went from sitting to hands and knees for about 3 seconds before face planting!!!! 

She has yet to roll x


----------



## Sapphire83

Sitting unaided now! :awww:


----------



## theraphosidae

Learned how to fall properly! haha it may not seem like much, but after countless face plants and banged heads, he can finally get himself back to sitting from standing without it resulting in crying! haha


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah is pulling up to stand on * everything * and standing much straighter and taller when he gets there!  

So he's gone from this: https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20130422_061354_zpsffbb4011.jpg

To this: https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20130421_223402_zpsb915ad6b.jpg


----------



## Bean66

bananaz said:


> Lissidoll123 said:
> 
> 
> My LO rolled!!!! But from tummy to back?! I did not expect her to do it that way first time! Lol is this normal!??? X
> 
> My LO rolled started with rolling back to belly but I've read that most babies roll belly to back first. I don't think it really matters either way. Congrats to your LO! :flower:Click to expand...

The only problem is when the baby doesn't like being on there tummy but loves rolling back to front and can't go back. 

My LO is driving me mental. Put her on her back she rolls straight on to her front. First time she lasts a little while before getting frustrated. Then I roll her back and two seconds later she's back in her front and cries, roll her back and straight away rolls on to her tummy...... And cries. The cycle continues.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan has learnt to throw things, has 2 teeth and took 2 steps while standing alone!! He can also go from standing to crawling or sitting :happydance:

Eta- hes also started to feed himself his own bottle! My baby isn't a baby anymore :( hes like a toddler!!


----------



## Sapphire83

Pixie19 said:


> Logan has learnt to throw things, has 2 teeth and took 2 steps while standing alone!! He can also go from standing to crawling or sitting :happydance:
> 
> Eta- hes also started to feed himself his own bottle! My baby isn't a baby anymore :( hes like a toddler!!

Wow! Logan is wasting no time!


----------



## Strike

Chantal learned to roll over yesterday!


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida has been saying "Mumumumumum" for the last week or so :cloud9:


----------



## Aimee4311

Josalyn learned how to turn on her favorite lamp yesterday! It's always been her favorite, and every day I can entertain her by turning it on and off.

Yesterday she reached over, grabbed the knob, and turned it herself! She's done it about 50 times since then. She's got it down! :)


----------



## theraphosidae

I'm pretty sure Callum has started saying 'mama' and 'dada' in context now!


----------



## Aimee4311

theraphosidae said:


> I'm pretty sure Callum has started saying 'mama' and 'dada' in context now!

How cute! I'll bet that just melts your heart!


----------



## theraphosidae

Aimee4311 said:


> theraphosidae said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Callum has started saying 'mama' and 'dada' in context now!
> 
> How cute! I'll bet that just melts your heart!Click to expand...

It does! Today at baby group, my friend's baby took a foam letter out of Callum's hand and Callum gave him a dirty look, huffed and then crawled toward me saying "mama", like he was telling on his friend! haha it was adorable


----------



## Sapphire83

theraphosidae said:


> Aimee4311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theraphosidae said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Callum has started saying 'mama' and 'dada' in context now!
> 
> How cute! I'll bet that just melts your heart!Click to expand...
> 
> It does! Today at baby group, my friend's baby took a foam letter out of Callum's hand and Callum gave him a dirty look, huffed and then crawled toward me saying "mama", like he was telling on his friend! haha it was adorableClick to expand...

Aaaww... I hope Callum got 'his' foam letter back! :winkwink:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi started waving and she has said hi a couple times!!


----------



## Larkspur

My little guy has been standing and cruising the furniture for a few weeks now, but he has never been mobile on his tummy. He turned eight months yesterday and all of a sudden today, he started army-crawling, and worked out how to push up from tummy to sitting. So now he can start on the other side of the room, make it over to the couch to sit up, pull up, and stand and cruise along the couch! :happydance: 

I was so proud I posted it on Facebook and got totally one-upped by one of my mummy friends! Her LO is 14 months now and when I posted about my guy's achievement she wrote that "at least he waited till eight months, my baby was crawling properly before six months." LOL. Am holding myself back from writing something 'cute' in return. :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah can now take steps holding onto furniture oryx hands... eek! !


----------



## cat_reversing

baby rolled over from front to back on her own. she's been trying for a few days but only getting half way but today...success!


----------



## Pixie19

Recently started saying 'dada' 
I tried filming him saying it, but instead I got him climbing the stairs for the first time!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBd5yOCKYJA


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum started trying to put on his own socks! It's so cute!


----------



## Emerald87

theraphosidae said:


> Callum started trying to put on his own socks! It's so cute!

Mine has been pulling hers off and eating them -_- lol


----------



## Keyval

Lily-Mae is clapping her hands when I tell her to clap them :) I don't even need to show her :)


----------



## Pixie19

The last couple of days Logan has started passing me things he's holding when i ask for them...sometimes i have to ask him more then once though.
Trying to put shapes into his shape sorter. 
Trying to clap. 
Still trying so hard to walk! We cant get past 1/2 steps but he's trying :happydance: 
Oh and he's FINALLY learnt to roll from back to front! Even though he's been sitting and standing for months! 
And i can see his 3rd tooth ready to start cutting!! Busy week lol


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can now say 'up' and can walk holding onto one of my fingers :D 
His record for steps taken unaided is still only 2, but he's really trying :)


----------



## Aimee4311

Friday Josalyn started sitting unaided confidently! 

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/AF1226/Josalyn/image_zps41388049.jpg


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum has started shaking his head no, cruising, and starting doing this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGoND5QpSvQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aimee4311

That is so cute! Callum was trying so hard to get it right! :)


----------



## Chezzz

Sat unaided for 15 seconds yesterday! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

My munchkin took his first tentative solo steps today!! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Waving, high five and kisses :)


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon mommies...i read some of the posts and get so happy when i see how advanced some babies are.
My LO is 8 months, can sit unsupported for a few seconds and then falls over. she can roll over on both her stomach and back. She is leopard (army) crawling but she also goes on all 4 but still doesnt realise she's suppose to move hands and knees together. We have also put her in her walking ring and she stands and walks forward and side ways....its really awesome to see her move in her new wheels. She also comes when we call her.


----------



## littlesteph

hi my little one is 10 weeks on thursday.
sunday he smiled for the first time, and it was a lovely big smile i wanted to cry with joy. he also rolled over for the first earlier that day, from front to back. 
i went to a baby group to day put him on his front and he did it again. :D


----------



## bananaz

I don't think this is technically a "milestone" but my LO did a somersault today :haha: She's been working on it for a while and today she finally made it over.


----------



## pompeyvix

Not so sure if it's a milestone, but a first tooth broke through the gum (only noticed today, could've happened yesterday or day before)

And, she has FINALLY started rolling consistently front to back, hooray! She has still never rolled back to front though.

Also in the last month or so she has;

Learnt to turn over pages in a book,
She will look when you point to something,
She has developed her pincer grip,
She will reach out to be picked up (I love this!)


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Eli took his first step today!!!! Actually did it a few different times and a few times he took three in a row! Once, he even walked like a crab (sideways). He also stood unaided for longer periods today. I swear yesterday he could barely stand without wobbling the whole time, and today this! They change so quickly!


----------



## smileygurl85

Shook his head no (instead of just pursing his lips) when I tried to feed him 'one more bite' of dinner.

Went from taking 1-2 solo steps to full-blown walking that led to an hour of running laps in the living room (right at bedtime! Of course!)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1fnZaRLJ6wY

I kid you not - 15 mins before the video was taken was when he finally let go of the couch and stepped away unaided. What a funny kid!


----------



## babydust1990

Wow smileygirl! He got that quick!

Harry stood on his own, completely unassisted for a good 5 minutes today rather than the 10-20 seconds he's been managing the past couple of weeks! I keep trying to get a pic but he lunges for the camera :haha:


----------



## wifey29

This week DS has learnt how to stand briefly on his own (he's very proud of himself lol), how to open the washing machine and fill it with toys, how to take his arms out of his sleeves, how to voluntarily give kisses and he's started to put objects into containers and take them out again which makes him laugh uncontrollably lol. It's been a busy week!


----------



## AngelofTroy

wifey29 said:


> This week DS has learnt how to stand briefly on his own (he's very proud of himself lol), * how to open the washing machine and fill it with toys * how to take his arms out of his sleeves, how to voluntarily give kisses and he's started to put objects into containers and take them out again which makes him laugh uncontrollably lol. It's been a busy week!

^ this is my new favourite milestone. :haha:


----------



## Pixie19

Logan said 'whassat' the other morning and pointed to his giraffe teddy in his cot! He's not said it since though...His speech is coming along quite quickly, sometimes he sits and 'talks' to himself/objects, its not like the babbling before, it actually sounds like he's trying to say words now!

Also we have a new 'steps unassisted' record! He took FOUR all on his own before i got over excited and said 'wow clever boy' which caused him to loose balance and plop on his bum :dohh: Wonder how many he would have taken if he didnt put him off?! 
He can do 2 pretty confidently :thumbup:


----------



## Keyval

Today lils pulled herself up to standing without my help .... Yay . And she also sat back down without falling . She also said baba . It's all been about dada the last while so it a nice change hah :) she also makes a noise like she is chewing when I say to her does she want din dins ( dinner ) and she claps when I tell her too :) she crawls along the floor without bending 1 leg if that makes sense she kind of looks like a monkey hah she gets around so fast like this so I don't think she will do it on two knees . When she does she just falls over hah .


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi has started clapping, waving, and she finally cut 2 teeth!! She has also started taking steps while holding our hands and holding onto the couch.


----------



## alaskagrown

Lilly now throws a proper toddler tantrum! She sprawls her self out on the floor, digs her face into the rug, kicks, and screams!!! :D


----------



## cat_reversing

lo discovered her first baby word 'ahBa' which she keeps repeating, ok so it's not a real word but it's a start..


----------



## StaceyKor

alaskagrown said:


> Lilly now throws a proper toddler tantrum! She sprawls her self out on the floor, digs her face into the rug, kicks, and screams!!! :D

Haha this is my LO's new trick too. People who have seen her doing it cant believe her tantrums already. What talented babies we have :haha: x


----------



## ClairAye

The other night Jason started waving when you say hello and bye to him :happydance: So happy he's finally sitting on his bum and focusing on less-physical things :D


----------



## ClairAye

And he's said 'mam' a few times but not said it again :(


----------



## Pixie19

Logan just said 'bubbles' twice when we were playing with bubbles!!! :happydance:

No idea where he gets his brains from!


----------



## jodilee6

LO can un stack and re stack his rings, he also gives himself a clap when he's done!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Larkspur

LO is just going through such a busy time now. Never thought I'd say this, but I love this Wonder Week! He has started waving and pointing, and now is so chatty... No proper words yet, but talks away to himself and us all the time! He has also learned what 'flat hands' means, as in 'stroke the dog with flat hands' (instead of grabbing handfuls of fur!) and is starting to differentiate between rough and gentle.


----------



## lollipop92

My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!


----------



## robinator

No _way!_ Mine can say pterodactyl, too! But it sounds more like "puhhhhhhhhhhhh". But I'm sure that's what she's saying :rofl:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> No _way!_ Mine can say pterodactyl, too! But it sounds more like "puhhhhhhhhhhhh". But I'm sure that's what she's saying :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## robinator

Seriously, though, she bent and touched her toes today during a song when that line came up, she has never done that before! Proud mama.


----------



## lollipop92

She actually says Te-ba-dac-tyl haha but thats close enough for me! lol


----------



## babydust1990

On a serious note, LO makes kissy noises now. Not a milestone but pretty damn cute.


----------



## robinator

lollipop92 said:


> She actually says Te-ba-dac-tyl haha but thats close enough for me! lol

Oh man, I'm sorry, I totally thought you were being sarcastic :blush:


----------



## lollipop92

robinator said:


> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> She actually says Te-ba-dac-tyl haha but thats close enough for me! lol
> 
> Oh man, I'm sorry, I totally thought you were being sarcastic :blush:Click to expand...

Haha! No I'm serious, she says long words better than shorts words! She says caterpillar and helicopter, jaffa cakes, doesn't matter, stuff like that, but some shorter words she wont even attempt haha :) very proud mummy though :)


----------



## Randianne

You all have very clever babies!

I would like to announce that today, for the very first time, Quinn pooped in the bath. I cannot tell you how flattered I was to be the one to clean it up. :haha:


----------



## bananaz

Randianne said:


> You all have very clever babies!
> 
> I would like to announce that today, for the very first time, Quinn pooped in the bath. I cannot tell you how flattered I was to be the one to clean it up. :haha:

:rofl: Go Quinn!

The other day I forgot to check my LO's diaper before taking it off for her bath and I accidentally flung a turd right at the cat :blush:


----------



## robinator

My cat would have eaten that.


----------



## Randianne

bananaz said:


> :rofl: Go Quinn!
> 
> The other day I forgot to check my LO's diaper before taking it off for her bath and I accidentally flung a turd right at the cat :blush:

Oh no! I really hope BNB Cat Rescue doesn't read this thread. You'll be in trouble for sure. :rofl:


----------



## babydust1990

My cats and dog would of had a scrap over who would eat that too


----------



## bananaz

robinator said:


> My cat would have eaten that.

Haha! He just looked kind of stunned and then a little offended. I didn't really give him a chance to investigate the projectile though.



Randianne said:


> Oh no! I really hope BNB Cat Rescue doesn't read this thread. You'll be in trouble for sure. :rofl:

:rofl: That's a good point. I'll have to ask a moderator to delete the post before there's a bounty on my head.


----------



## lollipop92

Haha, poohs in the bath are a nightmare! Especially if OH isn't there to help grab LO while u clean up or vice versa haha. And yes, my dog would have ate that too, haha


----------



## robinator

Lane picked up a rag this morning and "helped" me dust. That's a milestone I can live with!


----------



## Strike

Chantal has started waving! She does the Queen wave with her left hand and does the bye-bye wave with her palm facing her with her right. It's so cute! She does it expecting a response from the person she's waving to and also does it and stares at her hand.


----------



## Emerald87

lollipop92 said:


> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!

... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?

Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.


----------



## Emerald87

Strike said:


> Chantal has started waving! *She does the Queen wave with her left hand *and does the bye-bye wave with her palm facing her with her right. It's so cute! She does it expecting a response from the person she's waving to and also does it and stares at her hand.

:rofl: I love this! The "Queen wave". Gold!


----------



## pompeyvix

Another waver here (I think). Anabella started to lift her hand as if to wave but didn't seem to have the confidence or ability to actually wave. But earlier this evening I popped her on the sofa and went into the kitchen. When I came back I waved to her and she lifted her hand up and moved it which I took as a wave, haha! Not sure if it's a one off though.

When getting her dressed in the morning, I always talk her through the Winnie the Pooh characters on the wind chime I have in her room. Yesterday I said "Where's Tigger?" and she turned her head in the direction of the wind chime as if she knew Tigger was there. Again, not sure if this is coincidence or not as she doesn't look for anything else if I ask where it is.


----------



## pompeyvix

Emerald87 said:


> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...

But what is a pterodactyl? Is it a dinosaur? I am totes confused!


----------



## Emerald87

pompeyvix said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...
> 
> But what is a pterodactyl? Is it a dinosaur? I am totes confused!Click to expand...

Yeah it's a flying dinosaur


----------



## Noelle610

Emerald87 said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...
> 
> But what is a pterodactyl? Is it a dinosaur? I am totes confused!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's a flying dinosaurClick to expand...

I think we can all agree that repeating sounds is different than saying a word in context. I'm not sure a baby could conceive of a flying dinosaur, much less talk about one.


----------



## pompeyvix

Noelle610 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...
> 
> But what is a pterodactyl? Is it a dinosaur? I am totes confused!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's a flying dinosaurClick to expand...
> 
> I think we can all agree that repeating sounds is different than saying a word in context. I'm not sure a baby could conceive of a flying dinosaur, much less talk about one.Click to expand...

I can only imagine it was a picture in a book and she pointed to it and named it, no different to naming a cat or dog I suppose!


----------



## staralfur

Does throwing everything she gets her hands on into the toilet count as a milestone?


----------



## Sapphire83

staralfur said:


> Does throwing everything she gets her hands on into the toilet count as a milestone?

Wellll... Considering the fact that Abigail has already reached the ever important 'crying at an open fridge door' milestone, I'd say yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

ok I just discovered this thread and love it :D

Sofia likes to snack on cheerio's as she watches me cook, wash dishes,...Today I was sitting next to her as she was inhaling her cheerios and asked her to give me one and opened my mouth. She put the cheerio in my mouth and started clapping for herseld once I told her she was the sweetest thing! 

I guess she has learned the concept of sharing!!! She did the same for daddy at the dinner table :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Oh and one more: she said "mama" in context first time on Mothers Day!!! She had said the word many time before but first time she held her arms up to me and said it. Then again today daddy was holding her when I came out of the shower. She turned around, same me and said "mama" again.

So happy her first word was mama and even happier she said it first on Mothers Day.


----------



## robinator

staralfur said:



> Does throwing everything she gets her hands on into the toilet count as a milestone?

What about unrolling the toilet paper into a huge pile? Cuz that was mastered months ago in this house.....*sniff*


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

My daughter went from sitting to her tummy without faceplanting today :haha:


----------



## lollipop92

Emerald87 said:


> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...

She has a toy pterodactyl, and I said where is your pterodactyl, she went and got it, put it on my lap, and said tebadactyl. In that context lol


----------



## lollipop92

Noelle610 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...
> 
> But what is a pterodactyl? Is it a dinosaur? I am totes confused!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's a flying dinosaurClick to expand...
> 
> I think we can all agree that repeating sounds is different than saying a word in context. I'm not sure a baby could conceive of a flying dinosaur, much less talk about one.Click to expand...

No need to be like that. Is it so unbelievable that one of her favourite toys is a pterodactyl and she knows how to say the word? She also says caterpillar and helicopter, don't believe that either? I only did what every other mother has done and written something my child has done that made me proud. I am sorry if I offended anyone! Like someone else said, it's just like pointing out any other object so why wouldn't you think she is saying it in context and just repeating sounds? If she sees a plane in the sky she points up and says helicopter, fair enough its a plane but it still makes me proud, so please stop making me doubt her, because I never will.


----------



## Noelle610

lollipop92 said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl (15 months) said pteradactyl today! And in context too! haha she has such a big vocabulary for her age and I'm soo proud!
> 
> ... in what context can pterodactyl be said? "Today I went to the park and I saw a pterodactyl"?
> 
> Sorry, joking aside, honestly what context did you mean? Totally curious.Click to expand...
> 
> But what is a pterodactyl? Is it a dinosaur? I am totes confused!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's a flying dinosaurClick to expand...
> 
> I think we can all agree that repeating sounds is different than saying a word in context. I'm not sure a baby could conceive of a flying dinosaur, much less talk about one.Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be like that. Is it so unbelievable that one of her favourite toys is a pterodactyl and she knows how to say the word? She also says caterpillar and helicopter, don't believe that either? I only did what every other mother has done and written something my child has done that made me proud. I am sorry if I offended anyone! Like someone else said, it's just like pointing out any other object so why wouldn't you think she is saying it in context and just repeating sounds? If she sees a plane in the sky she points up and says helicopter, fair enough its a plane but it still makes me proud, so please stop making me doubt her, because I never will.Click to expand...

Sorry! I didn't mean to be combative. It didn't even occur to me that a child would/could have a toy pterodactyl.


----------



## lollipop92

Its fine, that was aimed at the person that said there was a difference between using words in context and copying sounds :)


----------



## lollipop92

Haha! That was you! Lol, sorry, just thought you were being mean :) my bad :( x


----------



## Noelle610

lollipop92 said:


> Haha! That was you! Lol, sorry, just thought you were being mean :) my bad :( x

LOL, it's so hard to get a tone accross on the internet! 

Sorry if I was sounding bitchy.


----------



## Emerald87

lollipop92 said:


> Haha! That was you! Lol, sorry, just thought you were being mean :) my bad :( x

Naw, Noelle isn't mean. She was genuinely curious like the rest of us

Proud moments ahoy! Don't hesitate to share more with us, K?


----------



## staralfur

She's started saying "mamamama" when she cries or wants up. I'll take it! She hadn't even made an 'm' sound until a few days ago so hopefully we're getting close to a proper "mama". :D


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Millie loves us to hold her in a standing position but she has never stepped. Today we were at baby clinic, she saw a 1 year old boy walking holding his mummy's hand.. I was holding her in a standing position and she started taking steps!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi said "mama" twice yesterday!


----------



## Damita

Lil pulled herself up


----------



## Pixie19

Logan is getting more confident taking steps to the point where if hes standing, he'd rather walk to his toys then crawl :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## lollipop92

Emerald87 said:


> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> Haha! That was you! Lol, sorry, just thought you were being mean :) my bad :( x
> 
> Naw, Noelle isn't mean. She was genuinely curious like the rest of us
> 
> Proud moments ahoy! Don't hesitate to share more with us, K?Click to expand...

Ok :) thanks. Sorry for taking it the wrong way, I shouldn't have. Rough time at the moment lol x


----------



## jodilee6

LO has started standing unaided and giving himself a clap! We really should stop clapping every new thing he does!!

He also peed all over the floor this evening and then splashed around in it for a few minutes until i realised what he was doing.......! :sick:


----------



## Emerald87

lollipop92 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lollipop92 said:
> 
> 
> Haha! That was you! Lol, sorry, just thought you were being mean :) my bad :( x
> 
> Naw, Noelle isn't mean. She was genuinely curious like the rest of us
> 
> Proud moments ahoy! Don't hesitate to share more with us, K?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok :) thanks. Sorry for taking it the wrong way, I shouldn't have. Rough time at the moment lol xClick to expand...

Sorry to hear, hon :-( hope everything is okay


----------



## KatVM

Stood for 5 seconds alone then squatted down to his butt!


----------



## mommy2be1003

Cassidy now knows where her hair is and when you say brush your hair she puts the comb ontop of her head and tries brushing it


----------



## Incubus

Last night I was woken up by him crawling backwards in his sleep!!! 

Does nothing like this while awake lol


----------



## Sapphire83

Incubus said:


> Last night I was woken up by him crawling backwards in his sleep!!!
> 
> Does nothing like this while awake lol

Aw, that's cute. :haha:


----------



## Incubus

Sapphire83 said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> Last night I was woken up by him crawling backwards in his sleep!!!
> 
> Does nothing like this while awake lol
> 
> Aw, that's cute. :haha:Click to expand...

It is! But at 5am I was just stood there watching him like what the hell is going on :haha:


----------



## Baby Bell

LO said mammy today :smug:
Ok so he's five months old, and he was babbling and he had his big toe in his mouth at the time! But he was looking at me when he said it, so I'm taking it! :haha: just so I can have bragging rights over OH :haha:


----------



## bananaz

Yesterday my LO said "hot" when I gave her some macaroni and cheese and tried to blow on it. Of course for her, blowing on food = spitting all over it, but it was still a good try :haha:


----------



## jade1991

Millie took 4 steps on her own today :D


----------



## Kelly M

Carter has learned to roll back to tummy lately and is getting better every day. But more importantly, he's learning to self settle and actually fell asleep on his own in his crib last night and twice again today. He went for a record breaking two and a half hour nap this morning! He's always been a horrible sleeper so this is a huge milestone for him and I'm hoping he continues to improve. :happydance:


----------



## heyyydayyy

In the last week she's learned to crawl, roll over, and sit unaided! So proud! :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can say 'ta' when he passes me something or if I pass him something :cloud9: 
Also he pulls his socks off and tries to put them back on (he fails though so eats them instead :haha:


----------



## robinator

Whenever Lane has a stinky toot I say "pee-YEW" and wave my hand in front of me, as if to disperse the smell.

Today she had the toots and after each one she laughed her head off and waved her arm in front of her. That's my girl! :haha:


----------



## Twister

:rofl: robinator, that's hilarious.


----------



## Noelle610

robinator said:


> Whenever Lane has a stinky toot I say "pee-YEW" and wave my hand in front of me, as if to disperse the smell.
> 
> Today she had the toots and after each one she laughed her head off and waved her arm in front of her. That's my girl! :haha:

:rofl:

Best. Milestone. Ever.

The rest of you can all stop posting now.


----------



## bananaz

jade1991 said:


> Millie took 4 steps on her own today :D

Yay Millie!! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Whenever Lane has a stinky toot I say "pee-YEW" and wave my hand in front of me, as if to disperse the smell.
> 
> Today she had the toots and after each one she laughed her head off and waved her arm in front of her. That's my girl! :haha:

Lane is AMAZING!


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Whenever Lane has a stinky toot I say "pee-YEW" and wave my hand in front of me, as if to disperse the smell.
> 
> Today she had the toots and after each one she laughed her head off and waved her arm in front of her. That's my girl! :haha:
> 
> Lane is AMAZING!Click to expand...

Yes, well, please refer to the note above my avatar lol


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida has learnt to dance (it's very un-co, just like her daddy) and is occasionally waving "bye bye" hehe


----------



## Sapphire83

robinator said:


> Whenever Lane has a stinky toot I say "pee-YEW" and wave my hand in front of me, as if to disperse the smell.
> 
> Today she had the toots and after each one she laughed her head off and waved her arm in front of her. That's my girl! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Stelly

Solomon belly laughed today!! Took me so off guard it actually scared me at first :dohh: mom of the year right here :haha:


----------



## keese22

Oscar rolled from tummy to back today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly can nod for yes and shake her head for no. I don't think she knows what they mean yet though


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avianna learned to crawl up the stairs!! Yikes!!


----------



## Pixie19

Logans still not walking full time yet, but today he took 8 steps on grass wearing his shoes! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

The other day she used a slide all by herself :D

https://i1146.photobucket.com/album...DF-BED9-DBC2995A860D-978-000000B27A721B6A.mp4


----------



## Allyson11

Noel has started the throw his head back and cry at the word no and has been standing unassisted for a few seconds today


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum said his first word!!! He was looking at himself in the mirror at baby group today and said "baby"...then said it again when another baby came to take something he had. So proud of my little guy!


----------



## Tess.ie

Chloe has started using the pincer grip rather than her whole hand to pick up her food!! :) Its pretty cute seeing her pick the exact bits she wants :)


----------



## Seity

Found his thumb and started sucking on it.


----------



## Allyson11

Babbled using m for the first time. Loved hearing 'mamammmamama' in Tesco !


----------



## NicholaP

She held her bottle sitting in her chair and actually drank it all! First time She's ever not been held for a bottle!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Sofia waved goodbye today...it was super cute


----------



## Larkspur

Shadowy, Rafe just started waving recently too! He's not totally consistent, it depends on his mood, but it's a definite wave. 

Also, not really a milestone but he finally got his first two teeth simultaneously on Sunday with virtually no fussing.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Larkspur - that's so cute! Our babies are in synch!! Sofia broke her first one in last week and the second one just came through....

maaaan I hate teething, makes Sofia pretty grumpy till they pop :/ I'm glad Rafe didn't get too bothered by it :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Proud mommy today... Got a text from mil that lo rolled from back to tummy! He's been trying for a few weeks and getting frustrated. Glad he's finally done it as you can tell he wants to sleep that way. Got home from work and put him down and he flipped right over then later put him in the crib and rolled over again. He is now sound asleep on his tummy.


----------



## Aimee4311

2 for us today! 

Josalyn learned to drink from a straw at a restaurant. Her first big mouthful she spit over half the table! :haha:

She self-settled to sleep for the first time! :happydance:


----------



## Keyval

Uses her sippy cup now 
Cruises the furniture and can sir herself back down without falling 
Waves goodbye 
Points at stuff now 
Smacks her lips when I ask her does she want dinner :)
Shakes her head from side to side for no 
Think that's it for now:)


----------



## Pixie19

Logan started waving at random times last week, but since yesterday he waves when i ask him to or when he's saying bye. Hes learnt to clap now too :cloud9:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-nl5C84FKc


----------



## Allyson11

Noel can sit him self down from standing and cruises And has started using his pushalong baby walker in the way it was intended.


----------



## candyem

Today he learnt to say flower and lorry.

He is literally learning 2/3 words a day at the moment. What has happened to my baby?!


----------



## XJessicaX

Started doing a backwards crawl!!


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella finally learnt how to roll back to front a few nights ago!

She has also JUST learnt how to clap, but it's very inconsistent and depends upon her mood :)


----------



## easyrhumba

Connor and Mom slept through the night for the first time ever last night :happydance:


----------



## Gidz

Within the past two weeks Callie's learned to pick up toys, sit, roll on her side, grab her feet, blow bubbles, laugh, and suck her thumb! She just had a huge mental leap and I suffered Manu sleepless nights to prove it! Ha


----------



## mommy2be1003

cassidy is learning to walk! she took her first "running" steps today lol silly girl!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_AAMJ52DU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Aimee4311

Cassidy is so cute!!


----------



## Keyval

Omg Cassidy is gorgeous :) and such a clever girl to be standing unaided and taking her first steps :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow Cassidy is so cute and clever!!

Today Micah was definitely copying us saying "thank you" when we gave him food. The first time he just made a random noise like "da doo" and i laughed and said " thank you " and he said "dan doo" much clearer, so we kept saying thank you and then he was saying it whenever we gave him food!! So cute!! :cloud9: 
I don't know whether it counts as a first word? it started as copying the sound but soon he was saying it whenever I handed him something, so kinda in context? opinions?


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Sofia is now pulling herself to stand and waves goodbye :)


----------



## RaisinKane13

Jayla held her head up for a long period of time for the first time. (Long enough for mommy to get a picture!)
 



Attached Files:







484817_10200410226872028_811591489_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Damita

Lil can pull herself to sitting :)


----------



## Pixie19

Logans learnt to nod and shake his head...earlier he crawled off during nappy change so I said 'hey Mr come here' he carried on crawling shaking his head saying 'na, na' cheeky bum


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Started crawling forwards today! He doesn't go very far and still likes to moan about it but it's progress. He also recently started babbling saying "rara" and "memem". He's changing so quickly.


----------



## StaceyKor

Not a proper milestone...but my girly swam all by herself today with just her armbands on at swim class!! So proud <3 x


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelofTroy said:


> Today Micah was definitely copying us saying "thank you" when we gave him food. The first time he just made a random noise like "da doo" and i laughed and said " thank you " and he said "dan doo" much clearer, so we kept saying thank you and then he was saying it whenever we gave him food!! So cute!! :cloud9:
> I don't know whether it counts as a first word? it started as copying the sound but soon he was saying it whenever I handed him something, so kinda in context? opinions?

Definitely counting it as his first word, the past few days he says it pretty much whenever he is handed a piece of food! (except when I tried to video it for MIL :haha:)


----------



## LynseyPynsey

LO sat unaided for about 30 secs today :)


----------



## bananaz

AngelofTroy said:


> Definitely counting it as his first word, the past few days he says it pretty much whenever he is handed a piece of food! (except when I tried to video it for MIL :haha:)

Awww that's so sweet! What a polite little guy you have, heheh


----------



## Shadowy Lady

things are moving fast here, Sofia is now cruising from one piece of furniture to another. She still has to hold them and can't stand unaided but I srsly need to baby proof!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thorrin has started to cruis a bit the past couple weeks. And he pulled up to standing from the floor on his own today. 
And he's started to say bah bah when I shake his hand and say "bye bye!"


----------



## Pixie19

Can now confidently walk from one end of the room to the other unassisted! :cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

Its a strange one but Alice has started clicking her tongue :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

PG5K said:


> Its a strange one but Alice has started clicking her tongue :haha:

Micah does this! He thinks it's a kiss, if I make kissy noises he 'replies' with a tongue click!


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Man, babies are so freakin' awesome. Once they start doing one thing they're right onto the next! Dexter starting crawling a few days ago (now he is better at it), and yesterday he pulled himself to standing on a chair out of nowhere! Yay for a moving baby!

He also now says 'mama' to indicate me (only when he is annoyed or tired though, but hey lol), says 'vava' and knows what the washing machine is when I say "where is the washing machine?".


----------



## PG5K

jessicaR4bbit said:


> Man, babies are so freakin' awesome. Once they start doing one thing they're right onto the next! Dexter starting crawling a few days ago (now he is better at it), and yesterday he pulled himself to standing on a chair out of nowhere! Yay for a moving baby!
> 
> He also now says 'mama' to indicate me (only when he is annoyed or tired though, but hey lol), says 'vava' and knows what the washing machine is when I say "where is the washing machine?".

Its scary how quick it happens! Alice was the same, she took to first crawl forward and by the next day she was doing it all round the place (albeit wobbly) then after a couple of days she started pulling up. :wacko:

You'd think they were happy they learnt something but its not enough, they want to conquer the world by their 1st birthday :haha:


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

It definitely is. I think I remember you from 3rd tri, you come from Canada right? Weird to think we were pregnant not too long ago and here we are with mini people crawling and starting to explore the world :)


----------



## theraphosidae

Callum is finally standing unassisted for about 30 seconds. He also started doing it himself by pulling up and letting go and standing. He's also cruising confidently.

He also points to the clock, the cat and our one dog when asked where they are.


----------



## August79

I'm a day late but Aiden is walking!! Just one week shy of his first birthday.


----------



## Scally

Poppy has cut her first teeth this week, she has started trying to pull herself up on EVERYTHING and cruised the sofa! x


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella has started backwards crawling!! All very slow, uncoordinated and she can't go far (bless her!!) but she managed to navigate half the length of our living room by going backwards, even though the thing she wanted was in front of her....cue a frustration cry!


----------



## Seity

My 4 month old is making raspberries/spit bubbles at us. :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has started offering me food and putting it in my mouth, then if giggles when I nibble it :cloud9:


----------



## staralfur

She finally knows where her bellybutton is. That one took some effort.


----------



## bananaz

staralfur said:


> She finally knows where her bellybutton is. That one took some effort.

Haha that's a cute one! I don't think Elsie can even see her belly button because of her flub :haha:


----------



## bananaz

This week my LO has started saying "no" in context. Constantly. Not a milestone I was looking forward to :dohh:


----------



## hanfromman

Jack sat up on his own for the first time tonight:happydance:


----------



## staralfur

bananaz said:


> This week my LO has started saying "no" in context. Constantly. Not a milestone I was looking forward to :dohh:

Uh oh. You're really in trouble now. :haha:


----------



## minties

This morning Sophie started pulling to stand using my hands, from a seated position. Took me by surprise, she usually doesn't want to do anything physical. It's a bit wobbly but she's been determined and has done it over and over again today. She's really pleased with herself.


----------



## Feff

Elodie has realised if she pulls my hair hard enough I'll scream :haha: I keep forgetting to tie it back! Silly mammy :winkwink:


----------



## Pixie19

Started turning the pages in his books and can now run!!!
The running is a pain, now he can grab something he's not allowed and run away with it!!


----------



## stephie_corin

We have crawling! (Yesterday) and today was mummy realising how much harder life is with a crawler! Lol xxx


----------



## Shadowy Lady

bananaz said:


> This week my LO has started saying "no" in context. Constantly. Not a milestone I was looking forward to :dohh:

hahaha good luck hun:haha: I'm not looking forward to the no thing hehe

Sofia now copies all of our facial expressions, it's very cute. We blow kisses, she blow kisses, we frown, she frowns, I pull my ear she pulls her ear...I'm having a lot of fun with this one:thumbup:


----------



## MrsButterfly

Wanted this thread on Sunday but couldn't find it but I'm still going to have my proud mummy moment. He's FINALLY CRAWLING!!! Although now 48hrs later I'm already wondering why I was encouraging it. He's literally everywhere he shouldn't be. Me and DH are turning our living room minimalist on the weekend!!


----------



## Damita

^ yay

Lil is pulling herself up :)


----------



## Kittenscales

Proud mama here. Calum has clocked rolling from his back to his front today :happydance: however now every time I put him down he does it haha


----------



## Aimee4311

Josalyn is mobile! It's not normal crawling yet... More like a mixture of the worm and army crawling! :haha: I'm sure she'll get more efficient soon! :)


----------



## alaskagrown

Lilly discovered how to turn the water faucet on in the bath tub. FML.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Yey I have finally got something to write in here, my lo has had a very busy day today.
1. She said bye bye and dada
2.she managed to climb onto a stool and sit on it
3.she started standing on her own without holding onto anything (she has been doing it all day)
And finally 4. Just before bedtime she took her first 2 steps unaided!! 
This has all happened today so there has been a lot of clapping and jumping about from mummy (and a lot of phone calls to my mum) haha 
No wonder she past out at bedtime without a fuss lol


----------



## Flower15

alaskagrown said:


> Lilly discovered how to turn the water faucet on in the bath tub. FML.

This just made me laugh, reminds me of my LO, I had the same thought when I realised that she could open the fridge! 17 months old, opening the fridge and paddying for yoghurts, strawberries, you name it :haha:


----------



## PG5K

MrsButterfly said:



> Wanted this thread on Sunday but couldn't find it but I'm still going to have my proud mummy moment. He's FINALLY CRAWLING!!! Although now 48hrs later I'm already wondering why I was encouraging it. He's literally everywhere he shouldn't be. Me and DH are turning our living room minimalist on the weekend!!

:haha: I felt exactly the same! It's so cute when they make the choice to come over to you though. 
Well done though. :thumbup:


----------



## PG5K

Yesterday Alice walked the whole way across the living room using her push along walker :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

He now likes to push up on his legs and stick his bum in the air while crawling. That must have a technical term I'm sure, but since I don't know what it is I call it the "sticking his ass in the air" crawl.

He is also pulling up on anything that will support his weight and slapping me on the face and slapping my boobs after feeding as if to say, "jolly good show!".


----------



## chrislo4

Lovely thread!! 

I know it was a few days ago but on Tuesday at 10 months & 28 days my little lady started walking on her own. Such a proud mummy :cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

jessicaR4bbit said:


> slapping me on the face and slapping my boobs after feeding as if to say, "jolly good show!".

:rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah now says "ank-yooo" for thank you in context, "brrruh brrruh" for broom broom when he's playing with toy cars or I ask him "what does the car go?", "daddy" (sometimes correct but sometimes addy) very clearly in context, and "mah" for more at mealtimes!!


----------



## Twister

Jessica can now 'army crawl' across the floor pretty well now. Will be a few weeks till she's properly crawling though as she can't quite work out how to get on all 4's yet.

She can also insert smaller stacking cups into bigger ones with some ease now. Not always in the right order mind:haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Let someone hold her other than me and her daddy. This is a BIG milestone for Holly as she hasn't been held by anyone else done she was 4 months old. I was amazed!! So proud of her! :D


----------



## TheEternal

LO started crawling the other day...only 5 months old...my big boy:cry:


----------



## Incubus

Pulled to stand :)

Also babbled baba, we now have hiya, dada and baba noises!


----------



## Pixie19

We brought Logan his first pair of hard-soled shoes the other day. 
This was the first time he walked in them and it was outside :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvbun3K_n8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUrtCMyoBJtJ2qJDKj0drx2w


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pixie19 said:


> We brought Logan his first pair of hard-soled shoes the other day.
> This was the first time he walked in them and it was outside :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvbun3K_n8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUrtCMyoBJtJ2qJDKj0drx2w

Pixie that is sooooo adorable! Was it hard to get shoes small enough for Logan at only 9 months?


----------



## Mazzy17

My monkey just rolled onto her tummy :cloud9:


----------



## Baby Bell

Lo just started doing an army crawl/ normal crawl to get to his toys......dunno what to call it, kinda a wonky crawl but he going forward haha


----------



## Twister

She started pulling herself up to sitting from lying down yesterday.


----------



## Pixie19

AngelofTroy said:


> Pixie19 said:
> 
> 
> We brought Logan his first pair of hard-soled shoes the other day.
> This was the first time he walked in them and it was outside :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGvbun3K_n8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUrtCMyoBJtJ2qJDKj0drx2w
> 
> Pixie that is sooooo adorable! Was it hard to get shoes small enough for Logan at only 9 months?Click to expand...

Ikr :D 

I thought it would be but it wasnt at all, got him a size 3 pair from Primark ages ago, which have been big on him for months. Had his feet measured and he's finally a size 3 :happydance:


----------



## StaceyKor

Aww love the video of Logan. Sooo cute. He still has little tiny feet. Emilia's first shoes (clarks cruisers) were a 3.5g at 8 months, she moved into 4f at 10 months and 4.5f at 12 months. She has massive feet for a girl lol x


----------



## Tess.ie

Chloe crawled properly today :) that girl can cover ground!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Sofia said "hi" today :)


----------



## Allyson11

Noel spent most of baby group today standing up from sitting unsupported


----------



## cutedimples

So yesterday we taught Kenzie to make nosey and blow bubbles....so nice to get a response when showing her something


----------



## XJessicaX

Ottie is now getting up on all fours and rocking back and forth!


----------



## lauraemily17

Lo had pretty much stopped everything as he concentrated on walking over the last couple of months. Now he's cracked that and toddling around no problem he's finally picked back up on communicating by shaking his head to say no for the first time ever today. Yay!


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

My lo said bird while pointing out the window at a bird lol still won't say mama though haha


----------



## PG5K

Today Alice picked up some of her dinner using her finger and thumb :happydance:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Mastered standing up from a sitting position. Also, bending down to pick something up and without sitting down standing back up. <3


----------



## staralfur

We went from zero words to 3 in like two days! She now says "dad", "ball", and "baby" (as I learned while she chased a stroller down in the mall yelling "BEH-BY!!!!").


----------



## bananaz

staralfur said:


> We went from zero words to 3 in like two days! She now says "dad", "ball", and "baby" (as I learned while she chased a stroller down in the mall yelling "BEH-BY!!!!").

That's amazing! Go Abby! :thumbup:


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella crawled forwards today and clapped on demand!


----------



## Feff

Yesterday Elodie laughed :cloud9: it was going to be soon because when she was smiling and cooing you could hear the catch in her voice, but she finally did it yesterday!


----------



## minties

Aww, yay Elodie! And what a pretty name.

Today Sophie started her first proper babble noise, which is "num". She's been saying it all day. So cute. Num num num.


----------



## Feff

Thank you :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I agree on the name. It's beautiful!

Ok, does this count. My baby boy is officially a toddler tomorrow I guess but oh my god has he been acting like one over the past week. There is no hint of a baby left any more. His energy levels have suddenly quadrupled. He is active from the second he wakes up to when he goes to sleep, jabbers continuously and is a big ball of fun with it!! I think our days in the baby club are over :(


----------



## Seity

Samuel tried to hold his teething butterfly for the first time today. Usually, he won't hold onto anything, but today he held it for a few seconds and chewed on it. He'll be 5 months old in 1 week.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has self self settled for his morning naps this week! :happydance:


----------



## Jim_bear

My ds can now sit unaided (with cushions all around) yaaaaay :) he loves it! Different view and all! He was 5months on the 20th

We have also started weaning and he holds his little spoon and pops it into his mouth . So cute! X


----------



## Jim_bear

AngelofTroy said:


> Micah has self self settled for his morning naps this week! :happydance:

I long for this day!!! Hehe


----------



## Allyson11

Noel spent this evening when I got back from work opening and closing drawers. In between he put his hands into the drawer and went 'uh'..................surely I don't do that when I put his washing away!!!!


----------



## cococobain

Mia can wedge her head in her crib bars and hump herself to sleep. Genius in the making here!


----------



## ClairAye

Jason has started spinning around in circles, he still hasn't linked the spinning to the dizzyness and falling down :dohh: :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

He put hoops on his stacker for the first time today!


----------



## lauraemily17

Stood up unassisted in the middle of the room for the first time. Said car and Dad too!!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan now uses his toy cars and trains in the proper way - instead of turning them upside down to spin the wheels...
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/IMG_20130628_102051_zpsc0db1b97.jpg

He has also learnt to open the cupboard, put something in it, close the door, open it, take the thing out then repeat, instead of just banging the doors open and shut!

He has also learnt to carry his nappy out to the kitchen and put it in the bin which is so cute. 

Hes just starting to try stacking his stacking cups too. He can put them inside each other fine, but now he tries to put them ontop of each other 

So proud of him :cloud9:


----------



## XJessicaX

I am really impressed with DD2's eating! Today she ate a load of tuna pasta completely by herself. Chewed really well!


----------



## Twister

She can pull herself to standing whilst holding our fingers. Still a bit wobbly though:haha:

She's also started trying to clap.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

OMG the cutest thing ever happened this week. I kiss Sofia and say "kiss for Sofia" and then go like "kiss for mama?" and she plants a wet one on my cheek, lol!


----------



## bananaz

Over the past couple of weeks LO has started saying animal sounds when we see those animals in person as well as in books. Sadly most cats don't seem to enjoy being chased by a baby shouting "ME-OW."


----------



## firstbaby1985

today my wee man drank the last bits of milk out a cup with no lid :] finally learned to sip and not to pour it all over himself!


----------



## lauraemily17

Drove his first car!! :rofl:

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/E91D935E-BA83-4DD3-AE1B-4AF89507E196-1094-0000022DEDFDBFE8.jpg


----------



## Emerald87

LO stood completely unassisted today - twice - for about 5-10 seconds. Thankfully she did it while I was home :cloud9:


----------



## confused87com

Jessica can sit completley unaided, i call her a 'weeble' because i think shes bottom heavy so 'she weebles and she wobbles but she dont fall down!' she can sit up and lean forward, pinch my phone off the sofa and sit back up again, looking v pleased with herself!


----------



## beth_terri

We've had more steps the past couple of days :) he's getting so clever!! 

He's also started saying 'there you go' when I say it to him lol. It's CUUUTE!!

Can't believe he is 1 on Sunday!!!! 

X


----------



## beth_terri

Oh! And yesterday he learnt how to climb up onto the couch... MONSTER!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has been trying to stand unaided  so cute watching him push off from what he's holding and balance for a good 5/10 seconds looking amazed before he topples :haha:


----------



## stephie_corin

Cully drank through a straw today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Learnt how to 'take a bow'!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/album...2-B8E8-AADA120F212B-4719-000003C5E85EC054.mp4


----------



## Logan's Mum

Eric is becoming more alert and enjoying his play-mat. We also tried tummy-time for a short time, hes good at holding his head up! :flower:


----------



## XJessicaX

:shock: Ate an entire bowl of pasta and veg herself. Not a milestone per say, but for me pretty remarkable as her sister wasnt doing that at well past a year!


----------



## susan_1981

My son has been so behind on a lot of things compared with others his age but today he sat up all by himself. He was in his cot laying flat, then when I looked on the baby monitor, he was sitting up. He doesn't crawl and I doubt he will but started bum shuffling 2 weeks ago. And a few days ago, he started cruising, albeit very slowly. We tried again today and he's improved so much. Love him!


----------



## cutedimples

My babygirl turned 10 months on Sunday and her first tooth came through sunday morning too


----------



## Emerald87

LO has been waving here and there when excited. Tonight she full on waved when asked "wave to mummy" (and demonstrated) and did it repeatedly, so not a fluke! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Learnt to blow kisses! :kiss:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/album...-AD89-CE9CE8DDF77C-10157-0000076F7D30EBB5.mp4


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella can now kiss and give Daddy high fives :)


----------



## Pixie19

I _think_ Logan said 'water' today, he picked up his bottle of water and said 'waryeah' and tried to pass it to me! 
Will see if it happens again and if it does then i'll count it. 
He tries to say 'Enzo' for our kitty too, which comes out as 'nen' whilst pointing at him so i know its in context
:cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has been standing unaided pushing off from things for a few seconds the last week or so, but today I put him down standing and he just stayed there! He did it several times as well as pushing off my legs to stand unaided a lot. Here he is standing at the park today having a lick of mummy's ice cream oops! 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20130707_160213_zps9377503a.jpg


----------



## Larkspur

My little guy has been saying mamama dadada for a while but I haven't really been counting them as words, as even though they're in context sometimes, they don't seem really deliberate. 

The last couple of days when I've been pointing at his teddy-bear light (which he loves) and saying, "Who's that? Teddy." he's been repeating 'Dear-dee' after me. I know he know's the light is called Teddy as if I say, "Where's Teddy?" he will look at it. 

Today, we were standing by the light and I said to him, "Who's that?" And he looked at the light, looked at me, and in a very little, tentative, soft voice said, "Dear-dee." I was so proud. :kiss:


----------



## minties

That's amazing larkspur! Very impressive, wow! I would have burst out crying, Thomas didn't really talk until he was 2.

Today Sophie strung together some babbling noises. She said "bah-bah, mum, raaaar". She hasn't said bah before, it was super cute as she was waving her arms up and down and was very emphatic!

And she's also weaned off her swaddle in one night. Woohoo!


----------



## beth_terri

Rory can now walk the full length of the room. Although its not controlled lol. He did it in the kitchen and face planted into the dogs cage :/


----------



## cupcaker

He's 3 and a half months old and rolled over from back to tummy...I thought it flukey at first and maybe the mat gave him a bit of a hill start!. He then did it two more times though later on for definite, without anything else that could have caused it.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi was playing peekaboo with me today! She was hiding behind her swing and keep peeking out. It was so cute!!


----------



## KatVM

Jake took 4 steps today, they weren't very stable but I'm so proud of him


----------



## Feff

Elodie had her first real grumpy/miserable day yesterday :dohh: not really a milestone but so unusual for her! Stupid heat and injections :(


----------



## Incubus

On Tuesday he waved for the first time (of course at a stranger) and yesterday he started clapping :D


----------



## Shadowy Lady

few things:

- I was telling her how she did a poopoo and I had to change her and she goes "poooo....poooo" hahaha! her 4th word after mama, dada and hi is poop! :D

- she presses the buttons on her walker to play music and starts dancing to it (baby dance) and if I'm not looking, she crawls to me, pulls at my sleeve and goes "mama". When I do look she starts giggles like crazy and dances more hahaha!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah is now waving again and pointing  and has re-learnt to say "dan-doo" for thankyou. It's like he forgot all his communication while he worked on standing unaided, and now it's all flooding back. I must say I'm relieved as despite reassurance from ladies on here and HV, Googling loss of words brings up some "red flags".


----------



## Larkspur

In the last two days he has now started saying "hi" and "bye" consistently in context! I can't believe how fast the language acquisition shift is! Still no "mama" or "dada" consistently though.


----------



## kissesandhugs

First time on this thread! His newest would be standing unassisted although it's only for a few seconds, he's so proud when he does it too I love it. And saying "Tank" when anyone hands him something!


----------



## sevenofnine

She's starting to sit unassisted! I still have to be there to prevent the tumbles, of course, but she's doing so well!!! :cloud9:

She's 22 weeks, 1 day!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Larkspur said:


> In the last two days he has now started saying "hi" and "bye" consistently in context! I can't believe how fast the language acquisition shift is! Still no "mama" or "dada" consistently though.

Sofia says dada and nana more than mama:wacko: she seems to only wanna say mama if she really needs my attention or is hungry. When she's happy she's all about dada


----------



## Larkspur

Shadowy Lady said:


> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> In the last two days he has now started saying "hi" and "bye" consistently in context! I can't believe how fast the language acquisition shift is! Still no "mama" or "dada" consistently though.
> 
> Sofia says dada and nana more than mama:wacko: she seems to only wanna say mama if she really needs my attention or is hungry. When she's happy she's all about dadaClick to expand...

Haha, yeah, that's when Rafe mostly says "Mama" too... it's like a big moan... "Mmmuuummmmmaaaaaa!!!"


----------



## minties

So jealous of all the capable confident babies! Sophie seems so behind :(.

Today she said "ba ba" over and over, learnt how to go from her bum to kneeling using our legs, and pulled to stand all by herself using a large toy. I was so surprised! Also has started army crawling backwards a little.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Today he said banana. Twice. I was feeding him one. 
In the last month he has finally figured out how to army crawl, wave hi and bye, says bye bye (bah bah) while waving and says mama sometimes. And less frequently dada but not in context quite yet. Only mama is. :)
He also loves to sing (well kinda lol) and dance. 
He also loves to walk holding our hands but he's been doing that a long time. ( has tried to stand since 6 weeks). 
So happy he's finally saying words! Was more physically oriented. 
OH!!! And he started to pop a TOOTH last week! So happy! ( I was very late- 14 months for my first). So I was worried he'd be late too. He is but 9 months isn't too bad.


----------



## Larkspur

minties said:


> So jealous of all the capable confident babies! Sophie seems so behind :(.
> 
> Today she said "ba ba" over and over, learnt how to go from her bum to kneeling using our legs, and pulled to stand all by herself using a large toy. I was so surprised! Also has started army crawling backwards a little.

Rafe didn't even roll till eight months, and didn't start saying "ba ba" really until almost nine months, so she doesn't sound behind to me!


----------



## Keyval

Lily Mae took 10 steps :) yay 
She can put her shapes in the shape sorter
Said mama but she was kinda crying at the time haha 
Dances 
She has so much more attitude now hah 
Gives big sloppy kisses 
Loves messing with her hair now its got so long I think she is only realising it's there ha


----------



## Baby Bell

Lo has been commando crawling for weeks, but woke up this morning and decided that was too slow and just started normal crawling, as if to say 'what iv always been able to do this' no practice or anything!


----------



## lauraemily17

Standing up unassisted, finally!

Here he is making it look easy when he only started doing it yesterday! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/album...3-9FDB-4F318F6372BF-1387-00000497D1684DE2.mp4

It was the only thing stopping him from walking all the time as he needed to crawl to something to pull up to standing.


----------



## pompeyvix

minties said:


> So jealous of all the capable confident babies! Sophie seems so behind :(.
> 
> Today she said "ba ba" over and over, learnt how to go from her bum to kneeling using our legs, and pulled to stand all by herself using a large toy. I was so surprised! Also has started army crawling backwards a little.

Sophie doesn't sound behind to me, in fact she seems ahead! Anabella only pulled herself up to standing today and only started crawling 2 weeks ago. She only rolled for the first time at around 8 and a half months! I have found she didn't do anything for MONTHS then just in the last few weeks she has learnt SO many skills. Sophie seems just fine :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella pulled herself to standing tonight and is trying to make little steps and cruise....pretty uncoordinated though!

When people say put shapes into the shape sorter....do they mean the right shape into the right hole, or just putting the shapes into the sorter in any random order? I can't imagine Anabella will be able to put the right shapes into the right holes as they are a specific and tight fit and even I struggle to get them in :haha: However she can empty out the shape sorter and put them back in again (via the top). Don't know if that counts for anything tho!


----------



## Seity

Samuel woke and played quietly in his crib for at least 30 min before fussing for me to come get him instead of crying the second he woke up.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan has learnt to point at things and tries to use his fork or spoon to pick food up


----------



## Shadowy Lady

She said "done" in context a few times yesterday and today when we milk was done.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah can now open his bedroom door using the handle.. :dohh:

He has also been walking right the way along the garden lawn pushing his ride on toy. &#9825;

Oh and he shakes his head for no now, if he knows he shouldn't do something, like if he crawls towards the plant pots or my glass, he looks back at me with a cheeky look on his face and shakes his head!


----------



## mommy2be1003

Cassidy can do a bunch of signs now. More, milk, all done, cookie, drink, eat, and book


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is trying to say daddy (addy) :cloud9: :cry:


----------



## sparkles86

Isabelle is loving grabbing recently, especially her Moses basket handles, I am at the over side of the room and I can see her hand reaching for it! She was also batting the hanging toys on her mat aswell


----------



## ClairAye

Jason now waves when you say 'See you later' and if you wink at him, he tries to wink back by screwing his eyes right up :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

Noticed Ottie has her first tooth this morning!! Hoping for another easy teether!!


----------



## KatieB

Alex started crawling 2 days ago! Also cut first two bottom teeth last week so been busy!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Lo took 6 steps today very wobby steps but hasnt done that many before!! I am one proud mother today :D


----------



## xJessie91x

George gave me his first real gummy grin yesterday, he gazed right into my eyes and it lasted ages!! He obviously likes mummas singing <3 melted my heart!!


----------



## xJessie91x

Bevziibubble said:


> Learnt to blow kisses! :kiss:
> 
> https://i1146.photobucket.com/album...-AD89-CE9CE8DDF77C-10157-0000076F7D30EBB5.mp4

Oh that's just SO adorable!


----------



## Kitana2010

James will be 3 weeks old on Wens and he's already able to hold his head up on his old quite well. If we lay him down for tummy time, he uses his arms to lift his upper body up a bit and will sit there and look around the room. His doctor was very pleased :)

But the kicker was last night. He looked up at me and made a little "ahh!" sound, when I copied him he gave me this look of pure amazement (lol) and did it again. I ran for the camera, but by the time I got back he had either forgotten about our little game, or got bored of it :(


----------



## beth_terri

My little man is walking all over the place now :) going to have to buy him some shoes :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

My little girl is rolling over like a pro and is starting to get the gist of crawling. She does the silly thing where she either pushes her head up and digs her feet into the floor and scoots on her stomach or the gets her knees under her but doesnt pick up her head lol... shes close and I find myself on my hands and knees crawling circles around her saying "like this, youre suppose to crawl like this" while my OH laughs at me...
 



Attached Files:







crawl.jpg
File size: 159.8 KB
Views: 2









crawl2.jpg
File size: 165.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi has started to point at things, it is so cute!! I love it!


----------



## DragonTamer

My little guy took 3 steps last night while i was at work... hasn't taken anymore, hoping he holds off on taking more steps until tomorrow when I'm off.
:dohh:


----------



## Gym knickers

My LO has finally started rolling this week at 6 months exactly and on the same day she stood up and attempted to cruise from one end of the couch to the other! Her legs gave up about half way though! Proud mama!


----------



## Feff

My mam said Elodie is starting to learn to roll over :dohh: she was watching her in her Moses basket the other morning and she buried her face in the mattress lol! 

We went up my friends house and she was full of smiles and laughs and not crying because she's getting used to them now :) (she doesn't like strangers) 

Also she was on my lap the other day and she was trying to lift herself forward without holding on to me! So strong!


----------



## bananaz

My LO said her first two-word sentence today! There have been other times when I thought she said a sentence but I wasn't sure so I didn't count it. However, this evening when she was done eating dinner she said "No more" very clearly and then started chucking her food off the tray :dohh:


----------



## cutedimples

My LO is clapping hands and hums to the clap hand song


----------



## cutedimples

minties said:


> So jealous of all the capable confident babies! Sophie seems so behind :(.
> 
> Today she said "ba ba" over and over, learnt how to go from her bum to kneeling using our legs, and pulled to stand all by herself using a large toy. I was so surprised! Also has started army crawling backwards a little.

Dont feel bad....its seems my Kenzie is also so behind. she will be 11 months at the end of the month and yet she is still not full on crawling yet. She doesnt realise that she actually needs to lift her legs to go over high objects. She hates being on the floor or ground but army crawls on my bed. she gets sooo frustrated when she tries to move forward. She however learnt to clap her hands now, and she is supa proud of herself.


----------



## Pixie19

Logans learnt to dance and climb and do the home alone impression...

https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/DSC_0662_zps6dfa011a.jpg
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/IMG_20130716_141207_zpsb485e1e2.jpg


----------



## heyyydayyy

Just in the last 3 days she's started "real" crawling on her hands and knees instead of on her tummy, and she's just started pulling herself up to stand in her crib! I have a feeling there's going to be a lot more opposition at nap time now :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah climbed right up the stairs today, chasing the cat lol


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Amelia has started sharing things with us, it is the cutest thing ever. She even tried to share some of her pancake with some strangers walking by when we were eating out yesterday morning!


----------



## mrstrouble

My LO started cruising this week, and yesterday she learned how to sit back down after standing! So proud! Over the last month she's done so much developing: proper crawling, her first two teeth, pulling herself up to stand and going from laying down to sitting up. It's been alot, I feel like she started growing up all of a sudden! Scared she'll walk soon and I'll never catch up to her :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi has started to stand by herself! She is still alittle scared and sits down after 30 seconds but she did take a couple step on her own too!!


----------



## Noelle610

CoffeePuffin said:


> Amelia has started sharing things with us, it is the cutest thing ever. She even tried to share some of her pancake with some strangers walking by when we were eating out yesterday morning!

Charlie does this, I love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

more words for us recently: "dog", "caa (cat)", "bye"


----------



## kissesandhugs

Isaiah learned how to climb steps as well! Now I can't keep him off of them. He's been saying "that" when he wants something. It was fun in the toy store :haha: Everything he saw he'd point then say "that?" "that?!" "THAT!!!"


----------



## Peggy O

Blowing Raspberries, for two days now. I blame grandma. OH and I went out of town for 12 hours, and came home to raspberry baby, Haha. :)


----------



## Seity

I sat him up tripod style and he didn't immediately fall over.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah says "ack" for cat, so cute!


----------



## charlie15

Sophia crawled today properly for the 1st time :)


----------



## DragonTamer

My boy finally took two steps in front of me! He plopped on his bum after the second step but he still made them :) i was bummed out last week cuz he took three steps for the sitter :-(


----------



## lauraemily17

Xander tred to dress himself! He tried to put his t shirt, socks & shoes on!!


----------



## XJessicaX

7 months tomorrow and shes just started proper crawling! About time!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah can stand up in the middle of the room from sitting now, not holding on and letting go!


----------



## cat_reversing

she finally started crawling! still a bit shaky but definitely gets it now, she also wants to climb now she understands what her knees do, need to baby proof our room asap. 
I'm hoping the extra physical activity will wear her out and she'll start sleeping better, but we'll see...


----------



## Pixie19

I showed Logan yesterday how to close his flask when he's done drinking with it to stop it spilling everywhere, and how to open it again with his mouth...Logan

He's also learnt how to point at things he wants :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

This morning we were distracted, talking about our vacation plans & slow to get breakfast together. He was doing the 'eat' sign over & over again & then he got fed up and shouted 'FOOD PEEEES!' (Please)


----------



## StaceyKor

The last 2 days Emilia has started doing some imaginative play. She goes to her toy kitchen, grabs a bowl and spoon. Stirs the spoon in the bowl then comes over to pretend feed myself or DH. If she pretend feeds herself she says "yum"....its FAR too cute lol.

She also grabs her doll, pats her back and sssh's her lol. She's done that for a few wks now. She has a toy camera too which she points at things to take a photo. 

I think she already has quite the imagination haha xx


----------



## xJessie91x

My little boy found his thumb ..... He looked super cute!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

standing unsupported finally! She was holding her ball so I guess she didn't know that she wasn't supported by anything. The minute she realized it she sat down, lol!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah took 3 unsupported steps yesterday! Fell down and got right back up to try again!


----------



## XJessicaX

DD2 started waving properly today, thought it was fluke the first few times but after testing her randomly throughout the day she does indeed wave when I say hello. Very cute.


----------



## twobecome3

she mastered the inch-worm :rofl:
can propel herself forward a few inches at a time by pushing her butt up in the air and doing a faceplant with her arms out


----------



## SMoose

Mastered standing with support! No cruising, but darn it he stands there like a champ! :D


----------



## Peggy O

Full on belly laughed for about 3 minutes nonstop. Bouncy chair toys were very amusing today apparently.


----------



## Indigo77

When my DH was trying to get him to eat more avocado, and after refusing several times, he took the avocado in his hand, squashed it & tossed it to the ground.


----------



## minties

This week Sophie FINALLY rolled from back to tummy. Yay! And just an hour ago she planked, then did the downward facing dog, and then figured out how to go from her tummy to sitting back on her bum again.

I'm so proud, she's made more changes in the last 3 weeks than she has in the 3 months prior.

Oh! She also started clapping today too!


----------



## lauraemily17

minties said:


> This week Sophie FINALLY rolled from back to tummy. Yay! And just an hour ago she planked, then did the downward facing dog, and then figured out how to go from her tummy to sitting back on her bum again.
> 
> I'm so proud, she's made more changes in the last 3 weeks than she has in the 3 months prior.
> 
> Oh! She also started clapping today too!

That's what my little boy did at 8.5 months too. It was wonderful to see. She'll be crawling and pulling up in the next couple of days!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah can now point to ducks, mice and cats in pictures/books! I'm amazed!

In fact, he found a mouse cat toy and I said "that's a mouse.. squeak squeak" and he found his book we'd been looking at 5 minutes before and pointed to the mouse in the picture!


----------



## kissesandhugs

LO has been kind of doing this but it's mastered now. He points to my boobs when he wants to nurse and looks at me like come on woman!


----------



## MrsSmartie

My DS rolled over from his tummy to his back today... he is going to keep me busy I think! He isn't even 14 weeks...


----------



## JessicaM123

My LO sat for 5 seconds unaided for the first time today :)f fell to the side in the end but it was a good 5-6 secs! https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv51/Jessandclio/DSC03129.jpg


----------



## NicholaP

JessicaM123 said:


> My LO sat for 5 seconds unaided for the first time today :)f fell to the side in the end but it was a good 5-6 secs! https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv51/Jessandclio/DSC03129.jpg


Ohhhh he's soo cute!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

SEVEN unaided steps!! :happydance: so proud!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Recently learnt to hold her nose when we ask her.

Good for when daddy farts! :rofl:


----------



## kissesandhugs

I *think* Isaiah is trying to say his name. He'll be babbling away nonsense and I say "Isaiah" automatically he'll go "Yay-ya!" Obviously it needs some work but he's trying to copy the sounds at least :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

kissesandhugs said:


> I *think* Isaiah is trying to say his name. He'll be babbling away nonsense and I say "Isaiah" automatically he'll go "Yay-ya!" Obviously it needs some work but he's trying to copy the sounds at least :haha:

That's so cute! Clever boy


----------



## minties

I have a short video of Soph going from front to bum, this was the second time she tried so it was a struggle. She's got it down perfect now, 24 hours later. I honestly thought at the start of the month that she'd never move at all. 3 weeks ago she could hardly even get her chest of the ground.

Just a cellphone vid so yucky quality.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flFB1lkFP5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## StaceyKor

Awww Sophie is adorable minties. Fab video x


----------



## charlie15

Ah cute video, so pleased with herself :)


----------



## AC1987

Yesterday Cassidy clapped for the first time!! of course she did it for daddy not for me :p


----------



## Pixie19

minties said:


> I have a short video of Soph going from front to bum, this was the second time she tried so it was a struggle. She's got it down perfect now, 24 hours later. I honestly thought at the start of the month that she'd never move at all. 3 weeks ago she could hardly even get her chest of the ground.
> 
> Just a cellphone vid so yucky quality.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flFB1lkFP5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Awwww so cute! She looks so proud of herself at the end!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily ate sweet potatoes this morning! (OK so she mostly blew raspberries with mouthfuls of them, but close enough) :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

OH was making up extra verses to "row row row your boat" to get Micah to copy screaming at the crocodile etc
.. he came up with this gem:
"Row row row your boat, all the way to Timbuktu, if you see a toilet, don't forget to poo" :dohh: .......and HE DID! ! :rofl:
total coincidence of course but timed perfectly!


----------



## _Lexi_

This week jessica had her first giggle. She's also learnt how to roll onto her sides! Gets frustrated when she can't quite get onto her front though x


----------



## KatieB

Alex has started pullling to stand the last couple of days :baby:

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff470/Vasseur1/578c9128-454c-4dde-be56-e89943d6dce6_zps9947fb9f.jpg


----------



## sparkles86

my girlie is now going on her side and trying her hardest to get onto her tummy!


----------



## kissesandhugs

He's learned the scowl look. And gives it pretty good! It's scary and evil looking :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

Not today but recently she's learnt to pull up and shes started cruising (very slowly!) 
Also leant to go from laying flat up into a sitting position and crawling into a sitting position back to crawling.


----------



## XJessicaX

Just because I got a video of it, DD2 waving! (ignore stupid voice)
https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/th_IMG_3414_zps947525fc.jpg


----------



## SarahBear

I was looking for this thread about a week ago. Violet figured out the pincer grasp! This is a picture of the second time she ever did it:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Peed on the floor (and down my back! :dohh:) and she wiped it up by herself! With a vest! :haha:


----------



## SarahBear

Bevziibubble said:


> Peed on the floor (and down my back! :dohh:) and she wiped it up by herself! With a vest! :haha:

Haha, great milestone!


----------



## Peggy O

Shopped with us at 2 stores in our new big girl way of using the sling and NOOOOOOOO CRYIN' !!! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah got over his fear of slides in a big way! By the end of our soft play session today he could climb up onto the toddler slide/climbing frame thing all by himself and propel himself head first down the little slide!


----------



## minties

Micah is amazing! He's a 14 month old trapped in a 10 month old's body lol!

today...she CRAWLED! Right on 9 months. A whole 4 months older than Thomas was when he did it, but she got there in the end.


----------



## SarahBear

Violet stood up without support for several seconds.


----------



## minties

Well done Violet! Thomas did that about 4 weeks before he was walkings so maybe she'll walk soon.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

This has been happening for a month or so but I forgot to put it here. When Sofia puts something in her mouth that she found on the floor, I tell her "not for eating!!". She then takes it out of her mouth and hands it right over to me with a smile. It's so friggin cute!


----------



## SarahBear

minties said:


> Well done Violet! Thomas did that about 4 weeks before he was walkings so maybe she'll walk soon.

That would be really cool! I wonder how long until climbing... When we get baby gates, they will NOT have little spaces to put little toes! It's vertical bars only or plastic sheeting! My husband and I were both good climbers as small children.


----------



## AngelofTroy

minties said:


> Micah is amazing! He's a 14 month old trapped in a 10 month old's body lol!
> 
> today...she CRAWLED! Right on 9 months. A whole 4 months older than Thomas was when he did it, but she got there in the end.

Hahaha, he's a determined little thing that's for sure. Sounds like your Thomas is similarly active? 

Sophie is having an awesome month! I think it was only a few weeks ago you were saying she wasn't interested in trying to roll or move anywhere and now almost every day you're posting something new here and she's crawling!! Was she really proud of herself? I love her smile at the end of the video you posted recently


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Still not crawling, but she's become a fairly quick bum shuffler. But she does it a proper awkward way, with one foot on the floor like she's gonna stand up.

edit- been looking it up trying to see what people call it and apparently it's called a crab crawl.


----------



## cutedimples

Still not full on crawling but still army crawling...doesnt like it though. Clapping hands and waving tata


----------



## mommy2be1003

My baby girl is one today :-( she is growing too fast!


----------



## Jaxvipe

My baby girl is 1 years old today! Crazy how fast time goes! She has also started walking this week!


----------



## charlie15

Sophia stood up for the first time with a chair, it's all happening now!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan has a book where you press the pictures on the side to make a sound. If i say 'dog' he presses the dog button :thumbup:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has learnt to sign 'finished' when he's finished eating and 'star' when I sing twinkle twinkle :cloud9:


----------



## sparkles86

Aw I just love this thread, it just makes us all so proud and makes all the hard days worth it xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has started saying 'oh no' with a concerned look on her face when things happen that she doesn't like, such as she puts something into the bin and can't see in to get it out. She has such a concerned look on her face as she says it. It's the cutest! :D


----------



## Nikki_lou

I dont normally post much on here but my little man has been more of a mover and has never seemed interested in trying to copy words etc (he would much rather crawl and get into things he shouldnt!) But after a rough couple of days and not much sleep where he has been ill he finally said "dada" this morning and its made my day :) i know its not much but i was starting to think it was never going to happen! 
Now to work on mumma :) x


----------



## minties

AngelofTroy said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Micah is amazing! He's a 14 month old trapped in a 10 month old's body lol!
> 
> today...she CRAWLED! Right on 9 months. A whole 4 months older than Thomas was when he did it, but she got there in the end.
> 
> Hahaha, he's a determined little thing that's for sure. Sounds like your Thomas is similarly active?
> 
> Sophie is having an awesome month! I think it was only a few weeks ago you were saying she wasn't interested in trying to roll or move anywhere and now almost every day you're posting something new here and she's crawling!! Was she really proud of herself? I love her smile at the end of the video you posted recentlyClick to expand...

Oh thank you! That made my day. Yes Thomas was a busy little baby, not as advanced as your son but did things a lot earlier than Soph.

She seems to have waited until she was VERY sure she could do things before she gave them a go. This month she pulled to stand, cruised, rolled, crawled, clapped, pointed, high fived and all sorts! You have a good memory, I did say I doubted she'd ever do anything other than sit, haha.

How do you pronounce your LO's name? My New Zealand accent probably butchers it.


----------



## AngelofTroy

minties said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> Micah is amazing! He's a 14 month old trapped in a 10 month old's body lol!
> 
> today...she CRAWLED! Right on 9 months. A whole 4 months older than Thomas was when he did it, but she got there in the end.
> 
> Hahaha, he's a determined little thing that's for sure. Sounds like your Thomas is similarly active?
> 
> Sophie is having an awesome month! I think it was only a few weeks ago you were saying she wasn't interested in trying to roll or move anywhere and now almost every day you're posting something new here and she's crawling!! Was she really proud of herself? I love her smile at the end of the video you posted recently Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you! That made my day. Yes Thomas was a busy little baby, not as advanced as your son but did things a lot earlier than Soph.
> 
> She seems to have waited until she was VERY sure she could do things before she gave them a go. This month she pulled to stand, cruised, rolled, crawled, clapped, pointed, high fived and all sorts! You have a good memory, I did say I doubted she'd ever do anything other than sit, haha.
> 
> How do you pronounce your LO's name? My New Zealand accent probably butchers it.Click to expand...

Sophie sounds very sensible to watch and wait until she's sure.  Is she enjoying her freedom now? Micah is pronounced "My-kuh", it's an old testament name (not that we're religious, we just really liked it!)


----------



## _Lexi_

Jessicas coordination is improving. 9/10 she actually gets her thumb in her mouth instead of her eye!! x


----------



## XJessicaX

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/93857372-2953-45c8-b9ab-06f9873900df_zpsa61d9d15.jpg

Today (7 months 2 weeks) she has decided she doesnt need both hands!


----------



## boogerbug

He's almost crawling! :happydance: I've been catching him up on all fours for short little amounts of time and he creeps all over the place now, though. It's just his arms that need to strengthen up a little bit more. :bodyb:


----------



## Pixie19

Logan pokes my nose when i say 'where's mummys nose?' and my mouth when i say 'wheres mummys mouth?' We're working on eyes and ears but he gets them mixed up :haha:

He is also working on talking. 
When we ask him to say something, for example 'Logan say Monkey' He tries to say it, it doesnt come out right ('muhk' for monkey) 
Today we were showing him a ladybird balloon and were saying 'ladybird' 'Logan say ladybird' and he said 'layeee' and pointed at it with a big proud look on his face :cloud9:

He can say 'Enzo' (Our cat) better now, it was 'nen' before, but this morning he said 'henoh' :haha: 

He's also learnt how to breathe out his nose on purpose....he's obsessed with doing it and scrunches up his face and does a little sniffing thing :haha: Its beyond adorable!!


----------



## XJessicaX

DD2 just stood independently! :O she was kneeling by a large toy Ninky Nonk and she used it to pull herself up and then just let go and stood not holding on to anything for a few seconds and then went back to holding on!


----------



## kissesandhugs

LO is mastering the skill of getting down from couches by pushing himself back and lowering himself down. He tries to go too fast sometimes so I still have to assist!


----------



## Seity

Samuel rolled from his back laying lengthwise on my legs onto his belly on the couch. IE he rolled off my legs and onto the couch cushion. The closest he's come to rolling from his back to his belly yet.
He also leaned forward in the swing.


----------



## Feff

Elodie is grabbing things finally! She's been playing with her Lamaze 'Suzie' skunk for a while, grabbing her and trying to eat her :haha: I just pretend she's kissing her :winkwink:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

mine is still on a roll with words. She's put everything else on hold and just says something new everyday. Today she said "mouuuuu.....sssss" (for mouse) and "baaaaauuuuu...dddd" (for bird)


----------



## Pixie19

Today i was reading to Logan and read the line 'what a wriggly baby with 10 tickly toes' then Logan pointed at his toes!! 

I was really shocked as its very rare i read that book to him because its not one he normally brings over for me to read! :shock: 

Then he was just sat with OH and OH was reading to Logan, Logan was pointing at santas red suit and then pointing at OH's red tshirt he was wearing like he made the connection that they're the same colour!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Got a book out today that I'd forgotten about, it has photos of 'everyday objects' listed in order of the alphabet, and Micah can point to "banana, clock, ball, tomato and cat" when I ask him!


----------



## sparkles86

Yey Isabelle finally found her way onto her tummy today!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Dexter also rolled from his back to his tummy today and then did it a couple more times for good measure! He had rolled from tummy to back a couple of weeks ago but only did it twice and not since!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly built a tower with big Lego/Duplo blocks! :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/FD450513-CFDD-4709-8C93-B168A2C4CEB1-10771-0000086C4C8407BE.jpg


----------



## Jaxvipe

Avi has started to walk all over now! It's so amazing to watch her get better at it everyday.


----------



## Scottish mum

Joseph is clapping on demand lol and waves good bye. He's 9 months its amaizing watching him pick up new things : ) 

He's not yet confident crawling/attempting to walk but likes to stand lots. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly did her first roly/poly somersault today on the bed! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Xander put the dirty clothes in the linen basket without even being asked!

He's also trying really hard to scoop his food out of his bowl with a spoon. 

He helps putting clothes out on the dryer & in drawers. Cleans tables and his floor mat with a baby wipe!

It's scary just how much he understands and copies without any prompting from us!


----------



## XJessicaX

Not a milestone I wanted to happen right now but DD2 is climbing at a reasonable speed the stairs!! Have just found her 4 stairs up!


----------



## Sarahdisco

Today has been a big day 

Jessica had her first go at tummy time and LOVED it!

She also held her own head up for a second! I was so proud of her I started crying! 

And she had her first go on her playmat at nannies and didnt freak out at being on the mat in her own. 

All at 4 days old, she's in such a rush to grow up!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has recently been able to climb onto the rocking horse herself and rock it back and forth. She loves it!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/A0EFEBE4-65BD-433F-9FAA-D08E9F68214B-14352-00000A7CCEB4179E.mp4

https://i1146.photobucket.com/album...-9FAA-D08E9F68214B-14352-00000A7CCEB4179E.mp4


----------



## SMoose

Little man is so close to crawling- on all fours and rocking!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I put some tortellini on sofia's table and blew on it to cool it off. She was watching attentively and 2 mins later she was blowing on them too!

She also is still on a roll with words "bubbles", "buh-bye", "hot", "ba-cake (pancake)", miiii (milk)"


----------



## kissesandhugs

Isaiah's been saying bye bye a lot now! He's also using his walker without us helping him which is a big thing for him. Any other mommas of one year olds who don't seem to want to walk :shrug: He won't even stand up by himself maybe for a second or two.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

kissesandhugs said:


> Isaiah's been saying bye bye a lot now! He's also using his walker without us helping him which is a big thing for him. Any other mommas of one year olds who don't seem to want to walk :shrug: He won't even stand up by himself maybe for a second or two.

Mine is one this Saturday and she still won't walk without support. Honestly though it doesn't worry me at all. She's all about talking now. I know a boy around Sofia's age who's walking but rarely ever says anything. They all do things on their own time and no baby hits all milestones at one time.


----------



## BabyDragon

Within the last two weeks, suddenly LO went rolling in both directions, and fast too, sitting unaided for long period of time, even managed to pull herself up to a sitting position twice, better her army and bear crawl, and has already been rocking on all fours! She also started to wave hi and bye!

She's 6 months! Plus her second tooth is coming in fast too!

Needless to say, sleep time is always a fight, as she rather be practicing her new sills, and diaper changes has become a battle!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shadowy Lady said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Isaiah's been saying bye bye a lot now! He's also using his walker without us helping him which is a big thing for him. Any other mommas of one year olds who don't seem to want to walk :shrug: He won't even stand up by himself maybe for a second or two.
> 
> Mine is one this Saturday and she still won't walk without support. Honestly though it doesn't worry me at all. She's all about talking now. I know a boy around Sofia's age who's walking but rarely ever says anything. They all do things on their own time and no baby hits all milestones at one time.Click to expand...

I echo that. My DS was an early walker and now runs around but he's not saying anywhere near the words your lo's are. I'd say he only has 5 he says consistently.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Shadowy Lady said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Isaiah's been saying bye bye a lot now! He's also using his walker without us helping him which is a big thing for him. Any other mommas of one year olds who don't seem to want to walk :shrug: He won't even stand up by himself maybe for a second or two.
> 
> Mine is one this Saturday and she still won't walk without support. Honestly though it doesn't worry me at all. She's all about talking now. I know a boy around Sofia's age who's walking but rarely ever says anything. They all do things on their own time and no baby hits all milestones at one time.Click to expand...

Isaiah's a talker too! I do think that's why he could care less. I'm not worried as much. I gotta say I'm sick of all of my friends with kids around the same age CONSTANTLY comparing them "Oh my son has already taken 6 steps and he's not even 1 yet!" after saying Isaiah isn't interested yet. REALLY annoying :wacko: And I feel bad for my LO like he's being "judged" by them but he doesn't know that and I should just ignore it lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady

kissesandhugs said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Isaiah's been saying bye bye a lot now! He's also using his walker without us helping him which is a big thing for him. Any other mommas of one year olds who don't seem to want to walk :shrug: He won't even stand up by himself maybe for a second or two.
> 
> Mine is one this Saturday and she still won't walk without support. Honestly though it doesn't worry me at all. She's all about talking now. I know a boy around Sofia's age who's walking but rarely ever says anything. They all do things on their own time and no baby hits all milestones at one time.Click to expand...
> 
> Isaiah's a talker too! I do think that's why he could care less. I'm not worried as much. I gotta say I'm sick of all of my friends with kids around the same age CONSTANTLY comparing them "Oh my son has already taken 6 steps and he's not even 1 yet!" after saying Isaiah isn't interested yet. REALLY annoying :wacko: And I feel bad for my LO like he's being "judged" by them but he doesn't know that and I should just ignore it lolClick to expand...

Competetive moms are not worth you worrying hun. Just ignore them. They're always gonna be around and they're always gonna compare...I always feel that moms that act like that are insecure so they feel the need to make themselves feel better through "accomplishments":haha: of their kids.

All babies will walk and talk eventually. One walking earlier or talking earlier doesn't make that baby any smarter.:flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Shadowy Lady said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Isaiah's been saying bye bye a lot now! He's also using his walker without us helping him which is a big thing for him. Any other mommas of one year olds who don't seem to want to walk :shrug: He won't even stand up by himself maybe for a second or two.
> 
> Mine is one this Saturday and she still won't walk without support. Honestly though it doesn't worry me at all. She's all about talking now. I know a boy around Sofia's age who's walking but rarely ever says anything. They all do things on their own time and no baby hits all milestones at one time.Click to expand...
> 
> Isaiah's a talker too! I do think that's why he could care less. I'm not worried as much. I gotta say I'm sick of all of my friends with kids around the same age CONSTANTLY comparing them "Oh my son has already taken 6 steps and he's not even 1 yet!" after saying Isaiah isn't interested yet. REALLY annoying :wacko: And I feel bad for my LO like he's being "judged" by them but he doesn't know that and I should just ignore it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Competetive moms are not worth you worrying hun. Just ignore them. They're always gonna be around and they're always gonna compare...I always feel that moms that act like that are insecure so they feel the need to make themselves feel better through "accomplishments":haha: of their kids.
> 
> All babies will walk and talk eventually. One walking earlier or talking earlier doesn't make that baby any smarter.:flower:Click to expand...

You're right! Thank you :)


----------



## Pixie19

Logan said 'football' last night, although it came out as 'oooobah' 
He's getting so much easier to understand! :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

my little girl pulled herself up in her crib this morning.. she has also mostly got the hang of crawling and is getting fast...

And she got into sitting position by herself for the first time today... I'm so proud but sad... She isnt my little baby anymore.. we went on vacation with my mom and sister and my mom kept commenting on how agile she was and how she never stopped moving.. she said that it is like shes a toddler now cause she never stops moving....


----------



## SarahBear

She started doing this recently:

https://youtu.be/0oQvYcL86x8


----------



## lauraemily17

Held a pencil properly!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/ED0F1E08-6D5B-49A9-BDF9-A1BA691763DA-2146-00000185E8D78379.jpg


----------



## kissesandhugs

Idk if it's a "milestone" but LO has been showing clear jealousy over mommy :haha: OH will give me several kisses on my cheek and LO literally face shoved him out of the way to give me a kiss! It was adorable although the face shove was pretty mean!


----------



## Bevziibubble

kissesandhugs said:


> Idk if it's a "milestone" but LO has been showing clear jealousy over mommy :haha: OH will give me several kisses on my cheek and LO literally face shoved him out of the way to give me a kiss! It was adorable although the face shove was pretty mean!

Haha, so cute!! :haha:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

kissesandhugs said:


> Idk if it's a "milestone" but LO has been showing clear jealousy over mommy :haha: OH will give me several kisses on my cheek and LO literally face shoved him out of the way to give me a kiss! It was adorable although the face shove was pretty mean!

lol mine does that too:haha:

My LO is still on a roll with new words. She's getting easier to understand too. She's also starting to show some toddler behaviours (throws a tantrum if she sees her sippy cup but we don't give it to her)


----------



## Katerpillar

MY LO held her arms out to be picked up today for the very first time :cloud9: She is now doing it constantly and won't be held off anyone for longer than 2 minutes though :haha:


----------



## Pixie19

Logan has started saying 'fell down' when he falls over or drops a toy.

He also knows where his belly is and points to it when i ask 'wheres Logans belly' 
When i ask him where my belly he lifts up my top and pokes it :thumbup:
He can also show where toes are and where my nose is!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has had a great day today! He can now say apple and "asks" for songs by saying/acting recognisable bits, e.g. rocks and says "ruh ruh ruh" for row row row your boat, or bounces and says "ip op" src (clip clop) for horsey horsey. And tonight he pointed to my nose when I asked him.


----------



## Seity

6.5 months and for the past week if I prop him up he can sit for a few seconds at a time. He's also started to babble! :D
Super close to being able to roll back to belly too. He managed it twice, but he was on a blanket to start and rolled off of it, so had a little help getting that last bit over because of the minor height difference between the blanket and the floor.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Last night Holly did a poop on the potty for the first time! She was quite upset about it, but she loved when I put it into the toilet and she waved bye bye to it as I flushed it away :haha:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

OMG you guys my LO won't shut up anymore, hahah! She either makes up words and talks or copies what we say. Like she's never quiet anymore :D 

Bev - go Holly!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yay Holly! Isaiah has been standing up without support really good lately and does it for an extended amount of time. He took ONE little step too! I think it was a one off though. Hoping he does it again soon :D


----------



## BabyDragon

6.5 months, and LO can clap whenever I sing to her now!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Today before going back to work from lunch I told Isaiah "Mommas gotta go bye bye" and he says "Mom bye bye?" It very well could be a one off but makes me happy either way :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

kissesandhugs said:


> Today before going back to work from lunch I told Isaiah "Mommas gotta go bye bye" and he says "Mom bye bye?" It very well could be a one off but makes me happy either way :haha:

Clever boy! Well done, Isaiah! :)


----------



## DaisyAnne

Oh! It's so fun to read about all these fun milestones!!!

My 9 month old finally waved for the first time last night :) It was so cute, it looks a lot like the milk sign he does, but he holds it out to you instead of the normal way he signs milk and gets so happy, haha! Then he turns it around on himself and waves to himself so he can see it, haha :)

He's also just started feeding people (and the dog!) this week. He loves to do it. Our poor dog is so good and knows she can't eat out of his hand, so he ends up trying to hold her snout and force the food in her mouth :haha:


----------



## BabyDragon

I think this is a milestone.... But LO has been trying to see what her dogs taste like! She keeps crawling towards them and trying to take a bite!

Needless to say, the dogs are scared of her! Of course, until it's meal time and LO needs a vacuum!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Sofia is learning to interact with her toys more. She got her first "doll" for her birthday last week (a Corrolle doll that comes with a soother and a duckie) and she's all about putting the soother in/out of the doll's mouth. She also has learned to caress the doll's head which is so cute to watch. She calls it "beh-bee" (baby)


----------



## ARuppe716

Oliver's had a really busy week! He's mastered crawling, can go from all fours to sitting, is trying to pull up, and while upset he crawled towards me, looked me in the eye, and said mama.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can now say 'lorry' in context! 

He has said it a few times 'copying' after i have said it to him, but this morning a big van went past our house, he looked out the window, pointed at it and said 'orryee' :cloud9:

He also waves if he wants to leave the room, points to his highchair if he wants a snack and goes over to his changing mat if he's having a poo! He's so easy to understand these days! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie19

Logan said 'biscuit' today aswell! 
He pointed at the biscuit tin and said 'beekit' 
On a roll with words! :happydance:

He's also starting to say 'grandad' (ganga) after we saw him last weekend :thumbup:


----------



## SarahBear

Bevziibubble said:


> Last night Holly did a poop on the potty for the first time! She was quite upset about it, but she loved when I put it into the toilet and she waved bye bye to it as I flushed it away :haha:

Woohoo! Poopy diapers are the worst . It's so nice when they go in the potty! Are you starting potty training, or just popped her on there for fun? If the former, good luck on your pottying journey!


----------



## Bevziibubble

SarahBear said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> Last night Holly did a poop on the potty for the first time! She was quite upset about it, but she loved when I put it into the toilet and she waved bye bye to it as I flushed it away :haha:
> 
> Woohoo! Poopy diapers are the worst . It's so nice when they go in the potty! Are you starting potty training, or just popped her on there for fun? If the former, good luck on your pottying journey!Click to expand...

We started giving her lots of nappy free time and she started to kind of potty train herself! She originally started peeing in the garden, so we thought she had learnt that off the dog :haha: And then she would stand next to the toilet to pee. But this was the first and only time she pooped on the potty so far! We will just continue with the nappy free time every day and hopefully she'll become comfortable in using the potty :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

So many clever babies! 

Micah has started to climb, eek! He climbed up onto a chair this morning, stood up smiling and started bouncing on it! :dohh: he's also pretending everything is a phone.. holding remotes/spoons/vegetables up by his ear and 'talking' :haha: It's so cute!


----------



## Incubus

Forgot to post in here the other day!

Keelan can now climb on the sofa, OH sent me video of it titled oh bugger when I was at work Tuesday! :haha:


----------



## KatieB

Alex stood unaided for about 10 seconds today!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily sat on her butt for about 40 seconds, without flopping sideways.


----------



## siobhankerry

*Skylar, has now got her 2nd tooth in & we give her a tooth brush and say " ahhh " she opens up and lets you brush her teeth and gums  & also says mama & dadda, and knows who we are hehe  .. 

lovin mummyhood  *


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah just did a poo in his potty!  I sat him on after his bedtime bottle as he often goes then. And asked him if he needed a poo.. and bless him he tried and let out a trump! :haha: I clapped and cheered so he tried again and managed a poo! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie19

Awww thats awesome! Well done Micah! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done Micah! What a clever boy! :happydance:


----------



## gemxgem

Max has done a few in last week or so, clapping, first 2 teeth and standing whilst holding onto something for support (I have to prop him up though, he tries but can't quite put the weight on his feet to lift his body yet) yay! Here's a pic of him doing DIY lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## martianMallow

:wohoo::rain::bunny::juggle: GO LOGAN


----------



## SarahBear

Violet has been working really hard at standing and today she stood up without pulling up on anything. It was just the floor and her body and she got up and stayed there for a few seconds.


----------



## Pixie19

Another word here today! 'Bumble bee' :thumbup:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Violet sat for a minute unaided today :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today my husband taught Holly to 'waft farts away' in other people's direction! :roll: :dohh: I am most unimpressed with this milestone!! :rofl:


----------



## beth_terri

Rory has started speaking now. Lots of words coming together, better late than never lol he's almost 14 months old!! He says hello on the phone then has a little conversation to himself. He says Oscar, Logan, tah, bye bye with a wave, drink, row row row your boat with the roar/brr/scream at the end, and he's making all the right noises for everything he points at so I'm sure very soon he will just blurt out everything! 

He's also finally started giving kisses and loves when I ask for them. 

He's been walking properly for ages but now he's just a proper little boy. Holds hands walking round the shops, through town etc. 

He really is a proper little boy now. Not a baby anymore!


----------



## cat_reversing

lo started dropping things on purpose, dropped her soft toy on the floor about 15 times and kept looking down at it.
She also waves goodnight to the family when we stand in the doorway and I tell her to say goodnight.


----------



## Seity

Just shy of 7 months and I got him to roll from back to belly by holding a toy just out of reach. He's only done it the once, but it's a start.


----------



## StaceyKor

She done a pee pee in her potty tonight within 30secs of sitting on it. She was sooo proud and gave herself a big clap!! Clever girl i have x


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Sofia is finally standing without support. She takes a step and then falls and prefers to crawl still or walk on her knees while waving her arms around :/

She also grabs my iphone or anything resembling it, puts it to her ear and goes "ello?" hahaha!


----------



## Incubus

He climbed down from the sofa without falling off! :)


----------



## DaisyAnne

My LO climbed the entire flight of stairs today (with me behind him ready to catch)! I've been hoping to delay that since we have stairs (without a railing) that he could climb up in our main living area, but some kids taught him to climb up a step yesterday and there we go. Better to learn with supervision than without!

He's also getting closer to standing/walking...letting go for brief seconds while cruising from one piece of furniture to another and wanting to walk everywhere while holding our hands.


----------



## Jadie

Fin has been smiling all day even when not stimulated! He's such a happy baby!


----------



## Joss_Taylor

Christian has mastered rolling from back to belly. I find him on his belly every morning now. But he still can't roll the other way yet, either that, or he doesn't care to roll back over.


----------



## DaisyAnne

DaisyAnne said:


> My LO climbed the entire flight of stairs today (with me behind him ready to catch)! I've been hoping to delay that since we have stairs (without a railing) that he could climb up in our main living area, but some kids taught him to climb up a step yesterday and there we go. Better to learn with supervision than without!

Um, I just posted today that he learned to climb the stairs...well, later we met another milestone...he fell down them :( He's totally ok, and he only fell down like 3 stairs, but now I can't turn my back or he's up the stairs in a flash! Baby gate being installed!


----------



## DragonTamer

He's WALKING!!! Still a bit wobbly but he's WALKING!!! He wasn't like his brother who just got up and started walking out of the blue... he got to this point VERY gradually... he's been pulling up to stand since just before he turned 6 months old so he's had nearly 6 months in between...


----------



## Bevziibubble

DragonTamer said:


> He's WALKING!!! Still a bit wobbly but he's WALKING!!! He wasn't like his brother who just got up and started walking out of the blue... he got to this point VERY gradually... he's been pulling up to stand since just before he turned 6 months old so he's had nearly 6 months in between...

Aww yay! Well done, Landon! :)


----------



## cutedimples

Kenzie has finally started crawling properly and standing up against the furniture and walking along it. All 3 happened in 1 week.


----------



## XJessicaX

Ottie can trampoline! She clambered up on a small trampoline today, held on to the bars and jumped!!


----------



## Katerpillar

Aimee sat unsupported today for a full 2.5 minutes!! She's gone from not at all to practically doing it awesomely in about 3 days!! So proud :happydance:


----------



## alaskagrown

Lilly now informs me when she has gone "POOP!"


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Atlas always tries to hold his bottle on his own. He typically struggles so daddy and I have been trying to help. Without aid, he managed to hold it for a little bit. It wasn't a perfect grasp, but good enough to hold it in place for a little bit. :)


----------



## XJessicaX

Shes standing independently up to a minute!!! 8 months 2 weeks

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/d51f5cb7-1d46-4d3e-bc22-cfd28b281a2f_zps3cb67ff1.jpg


----------



## KatieB

Well done Ottilie! Wish I'd managed to capture Alex standing on his own but didn't have much time to!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Isaiah has started standing up unassisted from sitting down. Slowly working towards walking!


----------



## SarahBear

She has figured out how to get on top of the box being used as a barrier, but hasn't figured out how to get down.


----------



## BabyDragon

7 months, she has crawled across the room, and has now been pulling herself up to stand!


----------



## lily28

Last 2-3 days now he can pull himself standing while holding my hands for a few moments! He is such a strong baby! <3


----------



## DaisyAnne

Today, LO pulled my shirt down in public :dohh: nice breastfeeding milestone, haha! he was frustrated we were out a little late and he wanted to eat!

He also climbed ON TOP of the coffee table for the first time...eek! (And caught him standing on the dog trying to climb onto the sofa before I could grab him!)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has started saying 'oh wow!' as she hears me say this when I show her exciting things.

It comes out as 'ohhhh bwow!' and is the sweetest thing ever! :cloud9:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

for Sofia, it's still all about the talking:

- says "oh oh" when she drops something on the floor.
- says "ello" and "hi" when she sees ppl on top of waving at them
- sings the tunes to "Old McDonald had a farm" song FML!! lol!
- says "aakeeyoo" (thank you) when we give her something
- says "book" when she wants her books or just crawls to her room and pulls them outta the book case and starts "reading" :D she prefers her books to all her toys

She has also learned to pet dogs/cats slowly instead of slapping the poor creatures on the head! And she has been taking a couple of steps finally unassisted, wondering how long till she walks confidently....

There's probably more but she does something new every day at this stage and it's hard to keep track.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Not a great milestone but Micah had his first full on tantrum today! He's had strops before but this was major, he did not want to go in the buggy, I managed to tempt him in with a banana :dohh: but when the banana was finished he started to full on scream until he was nearly sick, thrashed around in the buggy signing finished over and over and pulling at the bar to get out, all the while screaming this blood curdling scream that went on for 35 minutes straight! I tried getting him out at one point (big mistake) but couldn't carry him the 45 minutes home and it was too far, too busy a road and it'd take too long for him to walk,. He eventually wore himself out and fell into a fitful sleep, you know the one with the sobbing breaths? He was so exhausted I lifted him into his cot when we got home and he didn't even wake up! 
I'm dreading the terrible twos if he is like this at 11 months!!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan now says 'rid it' when he passes me a book 
'bumbabee' whilst pointing at the laptop when he wants his bumblebee video on

He's also gone from saying 'og' (dog) to 'doggy' which we caught on video! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs5y2SPE3qo&sns=fb
Its just usual babbling at the beginning, he has a new sound where he combines 'G' and 'L' to make sounds like 'oggly boggle' etc. then he hears the dog next door bark and says 'doggy' and gets up to point at it :thumbup:

He's also learnt how to fake a fall, he plops onto his bum and then kinda does a slow roll and says 'upsss' (oopsy daisy) or 'feh dowww' (fell down) or 'oop geh' (up you get) which are all things i say when he falls :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah pretends to brush his hair now when you ask him to or if he picks up a brush or comb. And he 'talks' into his toy phones and copies my phone conversation intonations.


----------



## MummyMana

A few days ago Imogen learned to roll! Then a few days later learned to go forward a little in her walker! Yesterday she learned to,hold on with her legs while I carry her, and started blowing raspberries again which she seemed to have forgotten, and today she said "mumma" and "bubba" a few times, which is the closest I've ever known her to bet to babbling :D before that it was all ear-wrenchimg shrieks and "gooooooo" :) busy week for baba :)


----------



## Jadie

Fin has started to watch his hands as he grabs his toys dangling on his play gym :) so so proud!


----------



## charlie15

Sophia is now cruising :) oh and for the 1st time this week she has shown that she really understands some things, she gave me her spoon when I asked and stopped and turned away from a hot radiator when I said not to go there :) along with this are several mini tantrums a day though!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ellas cord fell off... thats a milestone, right?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has learnt to kick a ball! For ages she would only throw a ball but she will now kick - and she has a very strong kick on her! :football:

Also she was copying me saying 'ta' for thanks, although it comes out 'da!' She looked so proud of herself!


----------



## baileybubs

My LG has suddenly managed to roll from her back to her belly, she gave up trying for a few weeks but the last few days all of a sudden it's all she's done! She still can't figure out to get her arm out from under herself once she's rolled though! 

She's also now standing with me holding her hands really well. 

And I have noticed that she knows what her bottle is now and that it means she will stop being hungry as she stops crying when she sees it and reaches for it!!

She seems to be doing so much all at once!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Matthew learned how to push a ball to me today- then he learned to play fetch with the dog! :)


----------



## minties

Sophie now says "mmm, num num num" when eating something she likes. It's so cute! I don't see it as words, but she's copying me saying it, so I guess it's a sort of start to language.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

This week Amelia has started taking steps holding our hands (she had no interest before, she'd just stay still), and has learnt the word "Hello" and has finally said Dada a few times, which is a massive achievement for her as L and D are some of the letters she was expected to struggle with because of her palate (she will struggle with sounds that start at the front of the mouth). She now says: Buh Bye, Ellow (hello), Car, Gaga and Dada.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan nearly did a poo on his potty today! (clothed and with a nappy on though) he got his potty out, sat on it for ages chatting and a little straining, but then got off to do his poo!

He also said 'ohh bugger' when he nearly fell off his bed :dohh:


----------



## Emerald87

I now officially have a walker and talker


----------



## bbkf

My LO dances to music now everytime miley cyrus comes on she stops what shes doing and wiggles ha


----------



## Feff

Elodie's been grabbing her feet this morning! So cute, I can't wait to see her chewing them :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

Feff said:


> Elodie's been grabbing her feet this morning! So cute, I can't wait to see her chewing them :haha:

What a pretty name!


----------



## charlie15

Sophia said poo poo today! It was just after I said, have you done a poo poo? So I am sure she had no idea what she meant, but it's a start to her vocab! ;)


----------



## Feff

Emerald87 said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Elodie's been grabbing her feet this morning! So cute, I can't wait to see her chewing them :haha:
> 
> What a pretty name!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Incubus

He's finally started to wave!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly had a nappy on but she got her potty, sat on it and did a poop in her nappy but on the potty! I am so proud of her for knowing what to do all by herself! :happydance:


----------



## SarahBear

She actually nursed in public! I don't know if it was because she was utterly exhausted or if we're finally passing that distractable stage that starts at 4 months, but I suspect we are at least moving in that direction.


----------



## Pixie19

LOGAN PEE'D IN HIS POTTY!!!! :happydance:
I was so shocked and proud!
Absolutely no pressure from me either, admittedly he did pee on the floor a bit first, but when he saw it come out of himself he looked down at his willy and stopped peeing, i suggested he sit on his potty and he went over and did it!
Still not quite ready for potty training, but what great progress! First he tried to poo on it and now a wee!!
I gave him lots of praise and i was genuinely excited, we went together to tip it in the toilet and he waved to it as it went away.
He didnt seem bothered by the praise though, he just shrugged it off like 'yeah i pee'd, no biggy mom' and carried on playing with his toys, looking at me like im crazy. So i doubt he'll do it again to 'impress' me/get a reaction.

He's also learnt to follow our cat Enzo onto the windowsill! He climbs onto the sofa, then over the arm of the sofa onto the chair, then onto the windowsill!
Cant leave him unsupervised even for a second now, he's too fast!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Matthew took his first steps on his own yesterday!!! I stood him up in front of me to see if he would, and I was surprised that he actually did it! He did it a few times (2 steps only) and then have been pretty much refusing ever since...so, I'm not sure when he'll start doing it without me prompting it!

He's also started properly babbling this week, and even starting to say "dadadada" and "mamamama" with the correct parent (and "dadadada" for the dog who's name starts with a D).


----------



## boogerbug

Cayto is officially crawling. He zips around super fast now! From one side of the room to the next. I can't believe how quick he is!

And it was just a week of doing crazy things! He now says 'Mama' and when he's upset he yells 'Mamamama'. Thought it was just the cutest thing!

He's pushing himself to a sit when he's on his stomach. And he's pulling himself to a stand! He walks when he's holding onto something as well. I'm amazed! Where did this all come from?! :dance: My little munchkin isn't so little anymore. It's all going by to fast!


----------



## SarahBear

She's been taking steps, but the frequency and quantity of steps is increasing quickly. Not long before she's really walking!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=539186975766&l=5244117628952074091


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can now jump, feet off the floor then landing back on his feet kind of jump :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Samuel figured out that he can roll to get to an object across the room today. Just a little over 7.5 months old. :D


----------



## SarahBear

This isn't exactly a developmental milestone since pottying has had its ups and downs over the last 10 and a half months, but Violet peed in the potty 3 times last night (I potty her when it helps her sleep better and don't potty her when it doesn't help) and during the day today she peed in the potty about 6 or 7 times and pooped in the potty twice! Since in recent months, we've been lucky to get one or two pees a day and a very occasional poop, this is quite exciting! I can see that potty learning could possibly be complete before she's 2.


----------



## NerdyMama

Merrick can now be propped on the side of the toddler bed standind on his own. ( i get him there, and he hold himself up) and actually stepped a few steps holding on(cruised a bit) and grabbed his sisters light up toy!! I think i got another early walker and hes trying to figure it out so he can play with his big sister! Im totally in shock!


----------



## minties

Sophie slept an entire night in her own bed. I'm not entirely pleased for myself as I missed the cuddles, but I'm pleased for her as she was feeling safe enough in her own bed to sleep reasonably well. She cried 3 times but didn't even need to be picked up, just a rub on the back. 

She even slept through a massive thunder storm, the house was shaking! She kept on snoring!

Oh and she's finally cracked 9kg in weight. Not that it's a milestone, but she had weight gain issues.


----------



## Seity

minties said:


> Sophie slept an entire night in her own bed. I'm not entirely pleased for myself as I missed the cuddles, but I'm pleased for her as she was feeling safe enough in her own bed to sleep reasonably well. She cried 3 times but didn't even need to be picked up, just a rub on the back.
> 
> She even slept through a massive thunder storm, the house was shaking! She kept on snoring!
> 
> *Oh and she's finally cracked 9kg in weight.* Not that it's a milestone, but she had weight gain issues.

That's fantastic. Gabriel didn't crack that until nearly 2 years and Samuel is similar. Only just hit 6.3 kg at 7.5 months.


----------



## minties

Seity said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Sophie slept an entire night in her own bed. I'm not entirely pleased for myself as I missed the cuddles, but I'm pleased for her as she was feeling safe enough in her own bed to sleep reasonably well. She cried 3 times but didn't even need to be picked up, just a rub on the back.
> 
> She even slept through a massive thunder storm, the house was shaking! She kept on snoring!
> 
> *Oh and she's finally cracked 9kg in weight.* Not that it's a milestone, but she had weight gain issues.
> 
> That's fantastic. Gabriel didn't crack that until nearly 2 years and Samuel is similar. Only just hit 6.3 kg at 7.5 months.Click to expand...

Thanks! I have my well child book from when I was a baby and I was about 6kg at 7 months as well. i turned out very short! 

Edit had a look and it says 6kg flat for my 6 month check and 60cm long which sounds so teeny, and 7.5kg at age 1. I think the nurse doing the check was a zombie, as she's written BRAINS in big capitol letters and underlined it on that pagë. I'm assuming she was indicating I should be fed them, and not someone eat minë?


----------



## JessicaM123

Said mama not in context obv, but it was a very strong "Mama". not dada haha, wooo!


----------



## w8ing4bean

Phoebe has started giggling :cloud9: its like "huh huh huh!" with a massive grin on her face!!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Yesterday, he was in his dads lap and I was making food. We were both distracted a little and he let out a gurgle that was clearly him trying get our attention, but it fully sounded like him trying to make a word. I thought it sounded like "vegetable" haha, but dad disagrees and thinks it was something else. He tries to let out "cah cah" sounds. He is trying out different cries now. He recognizes the words "stand" and "sit" and will stand and sit when you have him in your lap. I started saying "standy bear" and "sitty bear" to help him along. He is now 11 pounds. He has pushed himself up a little when he was laying on my stomach and stuck his butt in the air!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan walks on his knees, and goes and hides behind the sofa if we tell him to 'go hide' 
Oh and he tries to say 'ohmygod' which comes out as 'ohhgliga' he's been saying it for a while now but i've not know what it meant until today when he poo'd in the bath and i said 'ohmygod theres poo in the water, ohmygod ohmygod' he then laughed and kept saying 'ohhhgliga' everytime i said 'ohmygod' 
First he came out with 'oh bugger' and now 'ohmygod' i think i need to start watching what i say around him!!! :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pixie19 said:


> Logan walks on his knees, and goes and hides behind the sofa if we tell him to 'go hide'
> Oh and he tries to say 'ohmygod' which comes out as 'ohhgliga' he's been saying it for a while now but i've not know what it meant until today when he poo'd in the bath and i said 'ohmygod theres poo in the water, ohmygod ohmygod' he then laughed and kept saying 'ohhhgliga' everytime i said 'ohmygod'
> First he came out with 'oh bugger' and now 'ohmygod' i think i need to start watching what i say around him!!! :dohh:

It's so funny when you figure out what some of the favourite noises mean. Micah makes a noise like "apudjapudadjapudadja" and we've recently realised it's meant to be "potato potato potato" in an singsong Irish accent which my OH tried to teach him when my Irish friend came to stay last month! :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

minties said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> Sophie slept an entire night in her own bed. I'm not entirely pleased for myself as I missed the cuddles, but I'm pleased for her as she was feeling safe enough in her own bed to sleep reasonably well. She cried 3 times but didn't even need to be picked up, just a rub on the back.
> 
> She even slept through a massive thunder storm, the house was shaking! She kept on snoring!
> 
> *Oh and she's finally cracked 9kg in weight.* Not that it's a milestone, but she had weight gain issues.
> 
> That's fantastic. Gabriel didn't crack that until nearly 2 years and Samuel is similar. Only just hit 6.3 kg at 7.5 months.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I have my well child book from when I was a baby and I was about 6kg at 7 months as well. i turned out very short!
> 
> Edit had a look and it says 6kg flat for my 6 month check and 60cm long which sounds so teeny, and 7.5kg at age 1. I think the nurse doing the check was a zombie, as she's written BRAINS in big capitol letters and underlined it on that pagë. I'm assuming she was indicating I should be fed them, and not someone eat minë?Click to expand...

That is SO strange!! I'm trying in vain to think of an acronym :-\


----------



## Pixie19

AngelofTroy said:


> Pixie19 said:
> 
> 
> Logan walks on his knees, and goes and hides behind the sofa if we tell him to 'go hide'
> Oh and he tries to say 'ohmygod' which comes out as 'ohhgliga' he's been saying it for a while now but i've not know what it meant until today when he poo'd in the bath and i said 'ohmygod theres poo in the water, ohmygod ohmygod' he then laughed and kept saying 'ohhhgliga' everytime i said 'ohmygod'
> First he came out with 'oh bugger' and now 'ohmygod' i think i need to start watching what i say around him!!! :dohh:
> 
> It's so funny when you figure out what some of the favourite noises mean. Micah makes a noise like "apudjapudadjapudadja" and we've recently realised it's meant to be "potato potato potato" in an singsong Irish accent which my OH tried to teach him when my Irish friend came to stay last month! :dohh:Click to expand...


Awww haha, that sounds adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Peggy O

I am pretty sure Lily says HI now. OH came home from work at dinnertime last night (usually gets home when LO is sleeping) she was in her highchair and when she saw him she said a clear HI. She has been mimicking the sound for a while when we say it 1st, but I know before she had no idea what it meant. I kinda think she might now. I found her happily peeping in her bed this morning and when I got up and looked over the edge she said it to me twice as well, unprompted.


----------



## Incubus

He can hi5 :)


----------



## SarahBear

Violet has been jabbering away like crazy, has been learning to climb onto and off of objects, and is really working hard at walking but still doing a lot of cruising.

Today, Violet was cruising with her right hand on a table and her left hand holding a toy. She got to the end of the table which was on her right and their was a box to her left. She took her right hand off the table, passed the toy from her left hand to her right hand, and put her left hand on the box to keep going. I was pretty impressed with how automatic it was for her to do that.


----------



## _Lexi_

Jessica rolled over for the first time last night. From her front to her back. She's constantly jabbering away to anyone that will pay her attention, or to herself. She also slept from 9pm-4am. Longest she's gone, normally up every 3 hours. Other than rolling from her back to her front, I'm not sure what the next milestone is??


----------



## bananaz

_Lexi_ said:


> Jessica rolled over for the first time last night. From her front to her back. She's constantly jabbering away to anyone that will pay her attention, or to herself. She also slept from 9pm-4am. Longest she's gone, normally up every 3 hours. Other than rolling from her back to her front, I'm not sure what the next milestone is??

There's all kinds of fun ones coming up - laughing, sitting with minimal support, sitting without support, responding to their name, babbling chains of consonants, starting to scoot, etc.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can now run on the spot, can tell us what noise a snake makes and points to his ears when asked where they are :happydance:


----------



## lily28

today he put his foot in his mouth lol


----------



## xJessie91x

Wahoo/uh oh! George can now roll from his back to his front! Yay :) x


----------



## SarahBear

The other day, Violet looked at/pointed to (can't remember which) her dad when I mentioned him.


----------



## MissyMojo

Nathan started clapping today!! so cute ;)


----------



## SarahBear

MissyMojo said:


> Nathan started clapping today!! so cute ;)

Violet started yesterday! She has done a single clap here and there, but she REALLY started yesterday. There was something else she started the day before... Now I can't remember what!


----------



## minties

A question about talking...those who live in the US and say 'mom', how does mama count as a word? Mom sounds like mawwwm to me and mama sounds like muhmuh so different words?


----------



## bananaz

minties said:


> A question about talking...those who live in the US and say 'mom', how does mama count as a word? Mom sounds like mawwwm to me and mama sounds like muhmuh so different words?

Babies usually say "mama" before they say "mom." They both mean "mother" here too so they're both words. I prefer "mama" over "mom" myself.


----------



## MrsPear

It's not a 'milestone' as such but we were out at a party from 11-5 and Joni was happy being passed from person to person all day, she didn't cry once. X


----------



## minties

Yeah both of mine said mama as babble around 6 months, I've got it in my head that the only people who call their mother 'mama' are Italian guys in movies I guess, haha! Steryotypes are running rampant in my brain after watching too many movies this week.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can climb down the stairs perfectly. 
He also tries to say 'moo' when i show him a cow in his book :thumbup:


----------



## Incubus

He climbed up the stairs :haha: with someone close behind of course!


----------



## dizzy65

Zayden is now a pro at rolling from his back to his tummy :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Missy can now sit fully unsupported for extended periods!


----------



## lily28

He is trying to master mama, he goes mmm mmm mmm ah ah ah :) 
BTW you'd be surprised by how many languages use mama as a word for mother :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

So Sofia is finally walking. She walks and then decides she wants to sing and dance so she moves her hips left to right and then falls hahaha! The girl's got dancing genes from both me and hubby :D


----------



## Pixie19

Logan can show his belly, head, ears, nose, toes, mouth, legs and hands when asked where they are :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainMummy

The last few days... Ella has been smiling. Love it!

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/sept%202013/20130930_163328_zps492a896c.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has started saying 'ring ring' when I show her the phone! :)


----------



## charlie15

Ring ring! That's cute! 

Sophia now climbs the stairs...loves it so I think we have done it 10 times today!!


----------



## charlie15

Ring ring! That's cute! 

Sophia now climbs the stairs...loves it so I think we have done it 10 times today!!


----------



## ClairAye

If I ask Jason where his hands are he makes a fist then stretches his fingers out like if you were to describe flashing with your hands iykwim :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Juicyg

I'm pretty sure today my 10 week old copied me sticking my tongue out at him! It still amazes me the things these little ones can achieve!x


----------



## Trishg21

Zoë has started to to try to make noises and smile at me when I talk to her. She isn't quite there yet, but she is working so hard!


----------



## minties

Sophie has started making a fart noise with her mouth if anyone farts. It's hilarious! She knows she's being funny as she does it then giggles.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would like to join the thread :) :hi:

My 2 month old doesn't do much lol but she does now lift her head since this week while doing tummy time, she hates tummy time so I am proud of her!! 

Here she is, she also smiled while doing so! That hopefully means she won't hate tummy time that much anymore :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cat_reversing

lo started dancing, she has been responding to music but not moving when she hears it not she tries to jiggle about a bit.
when the bedroom door is not closed properly and she opens it and tries to crawl off she gets so excited and starts this really cheeky giggle, I ask in that tone when you just know they're doing something they shouldn't be, "what are you doing?" and she just giggles and crawls off at lightning speed...


----------



## RaisinKane13

My baby girl has been reaching up to me to pick her up and she now smiles and giggles when she see me come in the door. Absolutely the best feeling in the entire world. :cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah can find his head and toes when I ask him  and tries to take his socks off when I ask too!


----------



## Pixie19

AngelofTroy said:



> Micah can find his head and toes when I ask him  and tries to take his socks off when I ask too!

Aww so cute! 
When i ask Logan to put his socks on, he places them ontop of his feet :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pixie19 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Micah can find his head and toes when I ask him  and tries to take his socks off when I ask too!
> 
> Aww so cute!
> When i ask Logan to put his socks on, he places them ontop of his feet :haha:Click to expand...

Haha Micah does that too! He pushes the balled up sock onto the top of his foot with this look of total concentration lol.


----------



## kissesandhugs

It's been so long since I've posted anything here. Well I wouldn't say Isaiah is "officially" walking but he's certainly getting there! He takes up to ten steps by himself which is great progress! I can see him using it officially within the next few weeks!


----------



## Pixie19

AngelofTroy said:


> Pixie19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Micah can find his head and toes when I ask him  and tries to take his socks off when I ask too!
> 
> Aww so cute!
> When i ask Logan to put his socks on, he places them ontop of his feet :haha:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Micah does that too! He pushes the balled up sock onto the top of his foot with this look of total concentration lol.Click to expand...

Whenever i see your posts about Micah, he always reminds me of Logan :thumbup:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Pixie19 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Micah can find his head and toes when I ask him  and tries to take his socks off when I ask too!
> 
> Aww so cute!
> When i ask Logan to put his socks on, he places them ontop of his feet :haha:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Micah does that too! He pushes the balled up sock onto the top of his foot with this look of total concentration lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever i see your posts about Micah, he always reminds me of Logan :thumbup:Click to expand...

Same! I always read a post if I see you've commented, as they seem so similar!


----------



## Bevziibubble

kissesandhugs said:


> It's been so long since I've posted anything here. Well I wouldn't say Isaiah is "officially" walking but he's certainly getting there! He takes up to ten steps by himself which is great progress! I can see him using it officially within the next few weeks!

Yay! Go, Isaiah! :happydance:


----------



## twobecome3

pulled up to stand for a few seconds :)


----------



## spunky84

Abigail just turned 5 weeks. I had swaddled her and laid her down for a nap. When I checked on her, she was laying on her side. I thought maybe she became unbalanced in the swaddle.

Since it's really warm in here, we had her in diaper only. She fell asleep after a feed, so we put her in her bassinet. I checked on her, and, again, she was on her side! She had woken up so DH put her back on her back. Got the camera and as soon as DH let go of her, she wriggled herself back to her side!


----------



## mommy2be1003

Have not posted in awhile! Cassidy is walking everywhere! Doing about 10 signs and says about 10-15 words  can't believe she's 14 months already! Time sure flies!


----------



## cupcaker

Used a sippy style learner bottle/cup in a normal fashion i.e. held it to mouth by himself! Finally. He didn't get as far as drinking it (knawed it!) but this is the first time we've got that far. 

This morning when I tried he literally couldn't have had his hands further away from the damn thing, craning his neck out to the cup with his arms stretched backwards in the oposite direction allowing me to feed him like a bird! So very pleased to see such a diferent outcome tonight.


----------



## LynseyPynsey

Olly pulled up to stand using the sofa :D


----------



## PG5K

Alice can now point to or show you her belly, tongue, nose and now we're working on ears. :haha:


----------



## dizzy65

Zayden is getting up onto his knees, hes just trying to figure out how to move now :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Started waving today as well as giving high fives! Bursts into giggles everytime too!


----------



## Jadie

Giggled properly, squealed with delight and cuddled his toy! (Not really but it looked like it lol)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella made a friend :) (well, more like poked her eye out on the playmat!)


----------



## Peggy O

Lily tried to push a button (to get a Halloween decoration my mother has to sing) after Grandma showed her how it worked by putting her hand on it and pushing it for her...about ten times. L did it herself, even though she could not push it hard enough. She really never tried anything like that before :)


----------



## minties

Go Lily, that's really smart!

Sophie stood unaided for almost 30 seconds today and looked so pleased with herself. She tried to take a step but fell over.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Go Sophie! She'll be walking before you know it! 

Micah is copying lots of sounds now and has lots of new recognisable 'words' like "buooon" for balloon, "a-kah" for cracker, "Mah -doh" for tomato, "dye -cah " for tiger, "raffe " for giraffe etc, it's so exciting and he's trying to copy everything! He also signs lots now and also makes up his own like does the "swish swish swish" movement from wheels on the bus when he sees a bus, and 'splashes' in mid air if we say "bath" :haha:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

she's running :D


----------



## twobecome3

she will crawl to a toy that is pointed to


----------



## spunky84

Yesterday, Abigail rolled from tummy to back for the first time (5w5d old) on her playmat. Was so grateful that I was able to get that on film!


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

Xitlali got her first tooth today at 6 months! and i made her laugh twice today yay!!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Amelia has been able to say TA (as in the shortened version for thank-you) for some weeks now but not in context, but yesterday she started saying it when we gave her something she wanted!


----------



## Carly.C

My little princess started copying us by blowing raspberry's. I'm started to feed her, so as u can imagine there's baby rice EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## BabyDragon

Just turned 8m, and LO, has learned to give kisses when asked!

She puts her entire mouth on yours, and sticks out her tongue! Sloppy, but oh so sweet!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has a new word shredder! Well, more like "redda" but it made us laugh. OH was shredding some old paperwork and Micah was fascinated, then the next morning he spotted it still out on the desk, pointed and said with a big grin, "redda"! :haha:


----------



## ruby09

This week Nate put his own cherios in his mouth. I didn't think he was ever gonna start feeding himself, but all of a sudden he's more than happy to do it. :) Yay!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily said "MAMA" yesterday! a bunch of times. I am sure she doesn't know what it means, but it's still so cool to hear :)


----------



## xxLeighxx

My baby boy rolled from his tummy to his back once yesterday and about 10 times today :) hes 12 weeks old today!! My clever little man xx


----------



## Katerpillar

Not a milestone as such but made me smile......Aimee waved at my friend today!! And sine then she hasn't stopped waving at anything/anyone :cloud9:


----------



## xJessie91x

My little man found his laugh! And I caught it on camera!! :happydance:
I sound ridiculous, but I was a little excited :dohh: :blush:
It wont seem to let me attach it though :(


----------



## Jadie

Rolled 1/2 over :D


----------



## lily28

he is sitting all on his own since monday!:happydance:


----------



## Peggy O

Played on her tummy (usually HATES being on her tummy) happily for 20 min, and rolled around and tried REALLY hard to sit up (still can't) She can sit, just not go from laying to sitting unaided. Lily's 9 months and 2 days old but a little slow in the physical stuff it seems (preemie).


----------



## Seity

He got his first tooth a few days ago and crawled (army crawl) for the first time yesterday! Only 8.5 months old. :)

Sammy can sit, but not get into sitting on his own yet either Peggy O - I think it's early days for that anyway. 
Gabriel couldn't even sit until 10 months. <- :haha:


----------



## Peggy O

My friend's kid is a month younger than L and he crawls sits and says a few words....so I was worried. Good to hear all this is normal. I have no idea what I am doing over here.

In other news Lily is asleep in her OWN ROOM right now. It was bad, woke 5x since 7:30, but It seems to be working. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Feff

Elodie took a few steps in her walker yesterday :) backwards.. :haha: 

Also, she's rolled over! But I'm yet to see it because she only does it in her cot :dohh:


----------



## lily28

Peggy O said:


> Played on her tummy (usually HATES being on her tummy) happily for 20 min, and rolled around and tried REALLY hard to sit up (still can't) She can sit, just not go from laying to sitting unaided. Lily's 9 months and 2 days old but a little slow in the physical stuff it seems (preemie).

She is doing great, I was a preemie too and was "late" at the physical stuff. Don't worry about a thing! She will catch up with everything!:thumbup:

I love her picture with her knit hat! <3


----------



## Pixie19

It feels like its been AGES since Logan did something new! 
I think he's hit all the physical milestones? 

He did say 'lorry' yesterday, he's been able to say it for a while but always pronounced it 'oryee' yesterday he actually pronounced it correctly!


----------



## Pixie19

Logans trying to say 'love you' but it comes out as 'duh boo' :cloud9:


----------



## Peggy O

lily28 said:


> Peggy O said:
> 
> 
> Played on her tummy (usually HATES being on her tummy) happily for 20 min, and rolled around and tried REALLY hard to sit up (still can't) She can sit, just not go from laying to sitting unaided. Lily's 9 months and 2 days old but a little slow in the physical stuff it seems (preemie).
> 
> She is doing great, I was a preemie too and was "late" at the physical stuff. Don't worry about a thing! She will catch up with everything!:thumbup:
> 
> I love her picture with her knit hat! <3Click to expand...

Thanks! Here she is in this year's version. Same pattern, but I made this one two sizes larger. She was 6 pounds in my signature picture and is about 17 now!!! 

View attachment 687329


Oh I forgot to mention here she has a sliver of a tooth! (and likes to bite my hands with it).


----------



## Feff

I finally saw Elodie roll over yesterday!


----------



## lauraemily17

Xander can now do all the actions to wind the bobbin up!


----------



## Jadie

Shuffling around on his back!


----------



## dizzy65

he started blowing raspberries yesterday :cloud9: and yesterday he also started some what crawling.. :)


----------



## lily28

He STTN like a champ! IDK if it is a milestone but I had to share, I'm so proud of him! Last feed was at 11.30pm and he didn't wake or made a sound until 7am! I dream fed him at 7 am and he is still asleep (8am here)! I feel rested and happy!


----------



## Sweetkat

Lo accidentally rolled from back to side to tummy (10.5 weeks old). She rolls onto her side a lot but the tummy bit was new :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jimmy laughed for the first time today! It was so wonderful. Best sound in the world. :)

And what a great thread. It's great to celebrate baby's milestones!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly jumped off the ground for the first time yesterday when she was holding my hands!


----------



## Sarah125

My baby just giggled for the first time this evening :D she was doing her usual big toothless grins then a giggle came out. What a lovely noise :D


----------



## Peggy O

Fed herself one Cheerio! (and subsequently threw up all over her highchair)


----------



## cutedimples

Kenzie is trying hard to stand on her own. She now calls her dadda & reaches her arms out if she wants OH to pick her up. She responds well to commands.


----------



## Nela

Itty bitty milestone but I thought it was cute...

OH taught LO to stick his tongue out. LO has been sticking his tongue out at me proudly ever since. Was the first thing he did this morning. They are both very proud. :haha: Obviously, I don't think LO knows the cheeky side of it, but he responds to it and smiles widely after he's done it. :haha:


----------



## Jadie

My pookie rolled over all on his own on a flat surface! Yipee


----------



## Peggy O

2 teeth now!


----------



## Pixie19

Logan said cocohkile (crocodile) yesterday :thumbup:
It was in context, but just copying as i'd said it first so i wont count it as one of his words yet.


----------



## ClairAye

Jason now has his first four molars and a silly one but he lets us hoover around him now :happydance: He also constantly tries to put clothes and socks on and can sometimes get socks on properly :D


----------



## Pixie19

Started wanting to go up to bed rather than fall to sleep downstairs laid on me....gutted :cry:


----------



## XJessicaX

Now says "mum" "dada" and "boo" (boob) in context!


----------



## Incubus

We have a proper first word! He chases the cat saying kitty :D


----------



## SarahBear

This didn't happen today, but I haven't had internet for a while. Violet now waves and says "buh, buh, buh." She also walked a couple blocks all by herself when we went for a walk today. She's probably been able to do that for a little while now, but she was just given the opportunity today. I was impressed with how she actually walked with us for the most part rather than trying to do her own thing. She did after a while, but I was impressed.


----------



## Seity

2nd tooth broke the surface today. He had his two bottom front teeth!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily slept 12 1/2 hours last night without a peep. She has before, but not in a long time, and never in her own room (Where she has been for a week now) I hope this continues!!! :)

She has also mastered Cheerio eating, without throwing them up. She'll eat 2 or 3 out of a pile of 10....the others she throws on the floor.


----------



## Pixie19

Logan has started playing in context...like instead of just driving his cars along the floor he'll drive them over things and up the wall/door etc.
When he's playing with his plastic dinosaur instead of just holding it or trying to put it in things, he'll make it walk up to my feet and make it eat them, or make it walk up my leg to kiss me, he also sometimes makes a little 'rarrr' sound like he's pretending it talks.
When pushing his trolley he'll give me a kiss then wave to me and say 'bye' then walk to the door like he's pretending to go somewhere. Its really cute :cloud9:


----------



## Joss_Taylor

Today my little guy started creeping around the living room on his belly! He is going after everything, he can even turn around if he wants something behind him! DH and I are SOOO excited. :happydance:


----------



## w8ing4bean

Phoebe rolled over!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has started to tell us where is hurting when we ask her. When she falls over I ask 'where hurts' and she will point to the place and I will kiss it better :kiss:


----------



## XJessicaX

Is teething 6 teeth at once! 3 through this morning so shes got 5 teeth now and there are another 3 teeth just about to erupt! 
Her vocabulary is coming along faster than her sisters! We now have "mum" "dada" "no" "row row" (your boat) and "boo" (boob)


----------



## Pixie19

Three new words...Happy, hot and baby. 

He's trying to say 'i love you' but says 'ah dub bee' :cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah has too many 'words' to count now! At least 50 that we understand even if some of them others might not.


----------



## Nela

10 weeks precisely and lil monster is officially rolling tummy to back and can roll back to tummy if he pulls himself up using my finger. :happydance:


----------



## cutedimples

Kenzie now says baba and dadda. Still waiting in anticipation for her to say mama. She is becoming really cute now. Gets very excited and screams when she sees her brother.


----------



## JleStar

Wow I'm so excited to see this thread is still alive. My baby is no longer a baby. He is a toddler. His vocabulary seems to be growing every day. Today's new words were thank you (tank do) and bubble.


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

my baby started crawling and pulling herself up to a kneeling position !!


----------



## Feff

Elodie was 6 months on the 3rd and cut her first tooth!!! Another one on the way. Also she started sitting up on her own a day before she turned 6 months :happydance: also had her 6 month photos done yesterday and she was so good


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly caught a ball for the first time yesterday! 


Unfortunately I missed it as I was in the other room and she was with my parents and in the two minutes I was away she caught a ball!


----------



## cutedimples

Kenzie is trying very very hard to hold her balance to stand alone.


----------



## Pixie19

Another new word! Apple...he pronounced it 'apar' a few times and then changed it to 'apoo' :haha:

He has so many 'words' now, but only 4 that he says on a daily basis


----------



## cat_reversing

she clapped! totally randomly started clapping with such a big grin on her face, we clapped together after that, she's so pleased with herself. 

Couple of days ago she started saying 'dinnaah' for all meals and says something that sounds like 'I don't know'!

Also leaning against the bed without holding on, walking along pushing her toy shopping trolley, and pointing at something exactly with her index finger.

Oh and tooth 3 of 4 has broken through, number 4 not far behind...hope she doesn't bite me!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily pulled 1/2 way to standing (not even crawling yet!) in her crib while I was putting her laundry away. Lowering mattress to bottom 1st thing in the morning. She can't go from laying to sitting yet, so I am not worried about tonight, but I know it's all coming soon now.


----------



## Larkspur

Haven't posted in here in quite a while, but I just counted LO's words today, and he's now up to 21 that he uses regularly, plus a bunch of others that he hasn't said often enough that I officially count them, plus seven animal noises (including 'lizard', haha).


----------



## xJessie91x

Larkspur said:


> Haven't posted in here in quite a while, but I just counted LO's words today, and he's now up to 21 that he uses regularly, plus a bunch of others that he hasn't said often enough that I officially count them, plus seven animal noises (including 'lizard', haha).

I would love to know what the lizard sounds like :p


----------



## MummyMana

This morning when I dressed Imogen she wasn't furious about it, I'm counting that as a milestone!


----------



## LynseyPynsey

LO has started standing unaided for short spurts of time


----------



## dizzy65

He started crawling a bit more yesterday :) and also a few weeks ago started getting into a sleep schedule!


----------



## minties

Larkspur said:


> Haven't posted in here in quite a while, but I just counted LO's words today, and he's now up to 21 that he uses regularly, plus a bunch of others that he hasn't said often enough that I officially count them, plus seven animal noises (including 'lizard', haha).

Dog goes woof, cat goes meow. What does the lizard say?


----------



## Larkspur

Lizard says 'Thp thp thp' (the noise of your tongue flicking in and out really fast)! :haha:


----------



## Katerpillar

Aimee now gives a high 5...every time...does that count??


----------



## Seity

He went into his pack and play awake and fell asleep all on his own the past two nights. He also slept until 5 am skipping his usual midnight feeding and then went back to sleep in the pack and play after he ate. Usually after that early am waking he'll refuse the crib and only settle in the swing.


----------



## Peggy O

L can stand for about three minutes in her bathroom playpen (We keep this by the bathroom door or in the bathroom so she can hang out while we use the facilities) She was VERY excited.

View attachment 695541


----------



## Feff

Elodie has 2 teeth now! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Another new word, Micah can now say "baby".
He points to all the babies on the wipes and nappy packaging and says "baby, ahhh" and sometimes gives them a cuddle! :cloud9:


----------



## XJessicaX

4 independent steps!! 6 teeth now with 2 more on their way


----------



## Pixie19

Can now jump off the bottom stair :nope: 

Also got a video of one of his newest words 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKNOV9559e0


----------



## gemxgem

Called me mama :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Sophie can now climb on low furniture. Also can hold a toy gun and make a 'peeoow peeoow' noise. Not sure I'm keen on either of those things! We've now added falling off furniture and trying to shoot her family. Doh.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly started jumping off the floor properly without having to hold onto anything! She's been trying to do this for months and is so impressed with herself!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah is really playing now and using his imagination. He 'feeds' his teddy with a spoon and puts his hat on his toys and the cat! :haha: This weekend he's had a bad cold and I've been wiping his nose a lot, this morning he held a tissue up to his teddy and said "ahh-foo" and then "bear ipe(how he says wipe)" :cloud9:


----------



## Nela

He giggled!!!! :happydance: Just a few minutes ago! OH came home so I passed him to OH for their time together... OH was chatting with him and he giggled! Dawwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

My lg finally grabbed the toy on her playmat by herself multiple times! I've been trying to introduce toys to her. Hopefully she's starting to get the hang of it!


----------



## ClairAye

Jason is really getting the hang of spoon feeding himself and insists on (messily) feeding himsef his cereal or porridge every morning now! :D


----------



## Calibeachbum

Ds rolls over from belly to back. He has been since 3 weeks but now he won't stay on his tummy at all. Rolls every time :) I'm also getting him to repeat my sounds when I say I love you, he can mimic the I love but not the you. It's so cute!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily waved Bye-Bye at the cashier when we were shopping in Christmas Tree Store yesterday! We were shocked. She never did that before (or since) and we have been waving and saying Hi and Bye-Bye for a month trying to get her to. OH and I said it to the cashier (kind of for LO....the cashier liked her) and then we both waved and Lily did it too! 

I hope she waves at one of us soon :)


----------



## bananaz

Peggy O said:


> Lily waved Bye-Bye at the cashier when we were shopping in Christmas Tree Store yesterday! We were shocked. She never did that before (or since) and we have been waving and saying Hi and Bye-Bye for a month trying to get her to. OH and I said it to the cashier (kind of for LO....the cashier liked her) and then we both waved and Lily did it too!
> 
> I hope she waves at one of us soon :)

Cute!! When my LO waved for the first time it was also at a cashier. It took another week or so before she would wave for me. I guess cashiers are just more fun :Haha:


----------



## Pixie19

Can recognise his own reflection and has starting saying 'Dare' (There) when we ask where something is :thumbup:


----------



## KatieB

Waved back at train driver waving on children's tv programme and has started playing peek a boo in his highchair with the teatowel and his bib <3


----------



## meli1981

My son was reaching and grabbing his feet today i know not a huge milestone, but cute nonetheless


----------



## w8ing4bean

Phoebe has been rolling back to tummy since halloween. A couple of days ago she did tummy to back!! Hasnt done it since so im patiently waiting lol


----------



## Peggy O

Pulled herself to a kind of squatty stand between my feet (I was sitting on our couch) , looked at me and said Ma-Mom. I think she may know it's me now :) :) :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Can say 'beep beep' as part of the wheels on the bus song :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Started walking with his push along baby walker! In the past week hes mastered crawling, cruising, pulling up and walking! Busy baby


----------



## lauraemily17

Words, finally and lots of them!! It's like a switch has come on in his head and they're all tumbling out!! We now have yes, no, again and more in context regularly. Hello, yogurt, bye, go, there.... Love it! :D


----------



## keese22

Took a few crawling steps!


----------



## Pixie19

Starting spinning in a circle and said the words 'sticker' and 'tractor' today!


----------



## Larkspur

He has started matching memory tiles perfectly! He has a set of wooden tiles with pictures of animals, two of each, and if you lay them out and hand him a tile to match with one on the floor, he does it right every time.


----------



## ruby09

My lo has just learned how to "share". He shares everything with me now from his toys to his soggy cherios (which was cute until I realized he wanted to feen them to me, haha.) He even handed me his toy monkey, which he never lets go. He's so considerate. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Larkspur said:


> He has started matching memory tiles perfectly! He has a set of wooden tiles with pictures of animals, two of each, and if you lay them out and hand him a tile to match with one on the floor, he does it right every time.

That's very impressive!


----------



## minties

Yesterday Sophie figured out how to get from sitting to standing without having to pull up on anything. She can also now walk, squat down down to pick something up, then stand steadily and keep on walking. She is able to walk pretty quickly now too.

She also finally got the hang of clicking mega bloks together.


----------



## Beccaboop

My little guy stood unaided for about 3 seconds without falling also hes recently learnt how to kiss (well he puts him open mouth on my lips) and if i ask him for a kiss he will give me one and if i ask him for a cudde he will give me a kiss! Its so cute!


----------



## KatieB

Took two mini steps on his own, yay!


----------



## SarahBear

A few weeks ago, Violet figured out how to stick her finger up her nose.


----------



## keese22

He's crawling!


----------



## JessyG

I am not sure if this is anything but if Bella is sitting on your knee (lounging!) she will reach out her arms and hold onto your fingers and pull herself up to a sitting positon?


----------



## JessyG

oh and shes 12 weeks.


----------



## cat_reversing

Lo tried to brush her hair, ok so the brush was the wrong side up but she was definitely trying. She's walking better only holding on with one hand although still wobbly, and she was copying animal sounds, especially moo, she thinks roar is really funny, she already knows and says woof woof if she sees a dog.
Gonna be one soon, can't believe that!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I said "ready?" to Micah before wiping his face after breakfast and to my surprise he replied " 'eady go!" :haha:


----------



## Seity

Started hands and knees crawling this afternoon. It was army crawling up until today and then *bam* after his nap, proper crawling!


----------



## w8ing4bean

Phoebe rolled tummy to back, so she can now roll across the room!!


----------



## Katteh

My little man has started sitting on his own for 20-30 seconds at a time! He is getting more and more stable each day.


----------



## KatieB

Today when I was feeding Alex in his highchair, I said "give mummy a kiss" and he leaned forward and planted a lovely baby kiss on my lips, he did it 3 times. He has a cold so they were snotty kisses but they were lovely all the same!


----------



## cat_reversing

stood on her own for 5 seconds, seems to work better if she's distracted?!
and noticed 2 more teeth coming, 1 of which has already broken through the gum.


----------



## Peggy O

Lily stood up!!! Yesterday, 2x, and then all day long today, up and down. She could with a little help before, but this was all on her own. I guess we really are skipping crawling.


----------



## bananaz

Peggy O said:


> Lily stood up!!! Yesterday, 2x, and then all day long today, up and down. She could with a little help before, but this was all on her own. I guess we really are skipping crawling.

Yay Lily! And I wouldn't be so sure about skipping crawling. My LO started pulling to stand and cruising about a month before she was crawling properly.


----------



## xJessie91x

My little man will not lie still now, rolling everywhere and he's desperately trying to crawl!


----------



## XJessicaX

Has started parroting simple words after I say them. Her sister was very fluent by a youngish age but Ottie seems even more forward than her in regards to speech. Latest word said many times in context is "bubbles"


----------



## Eleanor ace

DD has started holding her arms out to be picked up :cloud9:. My brother was visiting today and as soon as DD saw him she held her arms out to him- it made his day :)


----------



## Pixie19

I think i posted in here before about Logans new word/words 'Uncle Ky' 
Well i got a video :thumbup: I was trying to get him to say Nanny (which he can say) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMUpnmZMSGw


----------



## cutedimples

Yesterday she just stood up by herself and took a few steps alone. Did it quite a few times. Also noticed another tooth nearly through...6 in total now. Super proud mommy


----------



## Bevziibubble

On Saturday Holly did painting for the first time. She's never been interested in it before but he loved it and did really well at it :)


----------



## cat_reversing

lo decided at bedtime to go for a toddle pushing her little shopping trolley, we've encouraged her before (not before bed!) and she gone for a walk but very short but this time it was about 10 minutes up and down, in the other room, back up and down...she was so pleased with herself. still a bit wobbly and she had a few topples but definitely getting there!


----------



## XJessicaX

8th tooth through and last night she walked across the lounge!


----------



## cat_reversing

took her first unaided steps today so proud, I nearly cried.
she was pleased with herself to so we got her to walk between me and oh for a bit then she got tired. seems she likes to consider things as she didn't want to try again this arvo.


----------



## Peggy O

"Cruised" along the couch, sometimes with one hand (waving at me) Haha.

View attachment 706735

Please excuse my hideous blue floral couch, the cover is in the wash.


----------



## KatieB

Peggy O said:


> "Cruised" along the couch, sometimes with one hand (waving at me) Haha.
> 
> View attachment 706735
> 
> Please excuse my hideous blue floral couch, the cover is in the wash.

Aw, she's adorable xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Yesterday he took his first steps unaided! 3 in total! Very proud moment but he wont do it again haha. were going to practice every day now :D I just stood him a little bit in front of me to see how long he could stand by himself now and he took the 3 steps to get to me <3 Super Proud mummy.. looks like hes following in his big brothers footsteps and ill have a walker by 10 months :D yey


----------



## KatieB

On Saturday Alex took 14 steps across my mum's living room to the christmas tree and swiped a chocolate tree decoration :haha: Looks like he's officially now a walker!


----------



## xJessie91x

I was saying to a friend that George makes no attempt to sit up, even supported he would just flop forwards. 
I sat him up to demonstrate and he stayed there .. :huh:
Oh my goodness me he can sit .. unsupported wahooooo :happydance: 
That showed me!! :haha:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

My lg finally rolled from back to tummy FULLY. She's been trying and almost succeeding for some time now but couldn't quite figure out how to move her arm. I am one proud momma!


----------



## Peggy O

Let go of the babygate while standing and tried to take a step towards the Christmas tree. She almost made it.


----------



## cutedimples

So Kenzie is finally walking. i am soooo happy.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella now rolls back to belly (all the time!) And managed belly to back once. She also pushes herself along the floor backwards with her feet :)


----------



## sevenofnine

The past 2 weeks, Annika has been sleeping 10-11 hours straight without eating during the night!!!

Today she actually did 12.5 hours straight!!

I'm so proud of my big girl, and am NOT taking it for granted, as I know it could change. But for now, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Seity

sevenofnine said:


> The past 2 weeks, Annika has been sleeping 10-11 hours straight without eating during the night!!!
> 
> Today she actually did 12.5 hours straight!!
> 
> I'm so proud of my big girl, and am NOT taking it for granted, as I know it could change. But for now, I'm enjoying it.

Well done Annika!
We're down to only twice a night and I just wait til after the first waking to go to bed (it's at midnight). That way I only have to wake once a night.

Samuel is starting to pull himself up to standing.


----------



## lanaross

This morning I woke up to chatting at 6 am. I thought it was my daughter and kept asking DH who is talking so early. Apparently it was DS. Mind blown. Sounded like a real toddler lol he is getting pretty good at copying sounds I guess. Also today he is 4 months old! Still zero sleep and now naps are screwed up too.


----------



## w8ing4bean

A couple of days ago phoebe rolled over to the left! She has always gone right!


----------



## sethsmummy

on christmas day lo walked from one side of my sisters large living room to the other... AND I MISSED IT! lol. 

and ds1 has learned to say ho ho ho merry christmas and me want more please :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Samuel started cruising the furniture yesterday. He also got his 4th tooth on Christmas Day.


----------



## KatieB

Walked across the room and kissed his brother, I know it's not really a milestone as such, but it was so lovely to see :cloud9:
Put the big wooden rainbow shape into his puzzle correctly!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily has her third tooth! (Top front left). She also plays peekaboo since two days ago, and started clapping this morning.


----------



## cat_reversing

put her finger up her nose, she thought it was hilarious!
Walking is coming along with a few more seconds of standing unaided and walking holding one hand although still wobbly.


----------



## Trishg21

Zoe surprised us by rolling from her belly to back today! She rolled from back to belly a week and a half ago so I wasn't expecting this to happen so soon! Happy 4 months to us :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy O

Lily can do her stacking measuring bowls (just measuring bowls we use in the kitchen that she likes to play with). The smaller baby stacking bowls we got her for Christmas are still too hard for her to figure out. She also adds Cheerios to the stacked bowls, because that's where they go! Ha ha.


----------



## cat_reversing

got her first pair of shoes today!
I took her out with her walker in front of the house the other day and she loved it, toddling along seeing the people, dogs, cars, birds, trees etc -she didn't want to come in.
As it's now winter and the pavements are wet we needed some shoes and had some money from her birthday so just went out and got some.
She was so happy to be walking under her own steam.


----------



## Peggy O

Lily is standing with nothing to hang on to for a minute or two at a time. She has handfuls of toys and I think she just forgets she isn't holding on.


----------



## XJessicaX

Its taken over a year but we just had our very first 12 hour stretch of sleep! Wooooohooooo!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio cut his first tooth today..totally not a developmental milestone.. 
but over the last week he has also learnt to sit, and can now hold a bottle, only juice though.. he still thinks its mummys job to feed him his milk!!
7 months old, 5 months corrected. proud mummy!

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/riosit_zps8ae38a8d.jpg

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/juic_zps64e6e68f.jpg


----------



## Feff

Elodie has 6 teeth now and is crawling! Of a sort :haha:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio has discovered today that he can sit up without holding onto the floor. He is currently sat in front of me using his hands to play, yay! So proud I could cry lol x


----------



## XJessicaX

Had our longest outdoor walk yet! Walking really confidently now although still looks constipated!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Painted a picture today :)

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/FAA64BCD-D3AB-433C-A16A-1CE9C23DA935.jpg


----------



## kirstybumx3

standing on his own playing with his toy for the first time today! 7 months 1 day old/ 5 months corrected. xx

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/standing_zps0a0eefa5.jpg

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/stand_zps7b9e8fe8.jpg


----------



## Peggy O

Pointed at me and said "Ma-mum" (what she calls me) for the 1st time, twice at the Dr office earlier. Never pointed before. One year and 5 days old :) Crawling like a champ now, she had been standing/cruising for a few months, and tentatively crawling since about Christmas, but now she is so fast! We are going tom have to babyproof EVERYTHING now. GO Lily!


----------



## Peggy O

XJessicaX said:


> Had our longest outdoor walk yet! Walking really confidently now although still looks constipated!

:haha:


----------



## Nela

Ate puree for the first time on Sunday when he turned 5 months. He 'fed' himself (I just put a lil carrot on the spoon and he did the rest, he can't put the food on the spoon yet) and even licked his bowl.

And, just a few minutes ago...

I had put him down for his bottle (we sit on the lounger part of the couch so he's just beside me) and let him feed himself cause that's what he likes. I was on my laptop when I noticed his hand creeping up and pressing on my keyboard. I turned to look at him only to see him sitting up and looking mighty pleased with himself :haha:


----------



## Seity

Let go of me and stood for a second before lowering himself to the ground. Practicing letting go of things on and off all day now.


----------



## BabyDragon

-She's been standing up from a sitting position! She's been taking more and more steps too, and is already choosing to toddle around half the time instead of crawling!

-she says four words now in context

-She wanted my soda in a bottle, and I handed her a straw and while I held the bottle, she maneuvered the straw into the opening! (I now have to hide my soda in coffee mugs!)

-she also knows how to let you know exactly what she wants! She finished her water in her sippy cup, put it down and toddled to me, grabbed my hand and pulled me out of my seat, walked me to her cup, picked it up and gave it to me!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella slept withoht being swaddled!! After her night feed, she went to sleep again with no fuss... AND has went for her nap in her cot this morning in her sleeping bag again!
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/jan%202014/20140130_020354-1_zps91e8c157.jpg


----------



## kung_pao mama

yesterday my son (3 months) mastered the art of putting his teether in his mouth. he's not teething yet, just very interested in chewing on anything and everything that comes near his lips. lol.

he's also begun calmly shouting instead of actually crying when he wakes in the middle of the night. i don't know if this is a milestone per se. but it's cute. almost like he is saying "mooom, where are you? come feed me!" i am loving it, because he doesn't seem nearly as distressed.


----------



## mo0nangel

Is learning to suck on his middle finger a milesstone?  he's 2 and a half weeks old


----------



## katsbump

My lo can now pull up on all of our living room furniture and has started cruising to get at things (though slowly). I am so proud yet so scared as she is officially into everything, and now that goes for things up high, too. She is 8 months and three weeks.


----------



## XJessicaX

DD2 jumped! Both feet off the floor jumping in a puddle!


----------



## missbabes

Scott made a sickly Mummy very happy and proud by sitting unaided for the first time ever yesterday :D


----------



## Feff

Elodie pulled herself to standing today on the back of her walker, and 10 minutes later she waved at my boyfriend when he waved hello at her!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

DD has started responding to questions by shaking her head "no" :). I ask her "do you want milk? Shake shake. Do you want to go on the floor? Shake shake. Do you want Daddy? Big smile :cloud9:.
She also started clapping on demand and gets so excited when her hands make a noise (she's such a gentle clapper you cna't normally hear anything, hee hee )


----------



## crossedfinger

She rolled from her belly to back for the first time!!! Mommy is so happy and proud!


----------



## lavenderbrown

last week my nearly 3 month old rolled from tummy to back 7 times in one day. he's also starting picking up his blankie and sucking on the teething part of it.


----------



## Peggy O

Yelling "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!!!!!!!" at every animal she sees.

Translation: CAT.
She does say it context too though, at our cat CC. She LOVES CC.


----------



## Gym knickers

Peggy O said:


> Yelling "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!!!!!!!" at every animal she sees.
> 
> Translation: CAT.
> She does say it context too though, at our cat CC. She LOVES CC.

:haha: we don't have a cat but LO loves them. We taught her the word from a book and now when she sees my sil's cat she does the same thing!! Point point, CAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! 
Her newest word is 'fish' also from a book, although she says 'hussssss'- close enough! And super cute!! Hehe xx


----------



## Gym knickers

On Friday DD took her first steps, two steps and a fall the rest of the way to the couch. By Sunday she was taking 5/6 steps between me and DH. About 10 times in all. She still doesn't really choose to walk though and still seems a bit nervous. For now she's happy to zoom around crawling and walk holding on. Her standing alone is getting much more frequent.


----------



## Peggy O

Gym knickers said:


> Peggy O said:
> 
> 
> Yelling "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!!!!!!!" at every animal she sees.
> 
> Translation: CAT.
> She does say it context too though, at our cat CC. She LOVES CC.
> 
> :haha: we don't have a cat but LO loves them. We taught her the word from a book and now when she sees my sil's cat she does the same thing!! Point point, CAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> Her newest word is 'fish' also from a book, although she says 'hussssss'- close enough! And super cute!! Hehe xxClick to expand...

Ever since last week most of her toy animals are "haaaat", also the goats up the hill from us and my mom's dog.
:haha:
Close enough.


----------



## BabyDragon

Right before she turned 1, she has decided no more crawling for her! So she walks like a baby zombie, and falls constantly, but always gets back up and continue to walk!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have been trying to teach Holly the alphabet and I said 'M is for moon' and she replied with 'money!'


----------

